# Orbea MX 24 Team



## reijada (5. September 2016)

Hallo,
Nachdem meine Tochter jetzt 7 Jahre und knapp 1,23m groß ist habe ich ihr Rad Nr 3 gekauft/ umgebaut.
Nach zwei wirklich guten Kokuas in 16 und 20"( letzteres bleibt das Schulrad) sollte es jetzt das erste "richtige" bike werden.
Die Wahl fiel nach reger recherchierung auf ein Orbea MX Team in 24".
Leider war es erstmal Deutschlandweit ausverkauft, also wurden schon mal einige Teile angeschafft bevor das Rad überhaupt da war.

Vorbau 50mm kcnc, Lenker Flat kcnc, leichte Sattelstütze ohne Seatback,  Schnellspanner Titan kcnc, leichten Flaschenhalter von
Blackburn, schön bunte Nokonzüge für Bremse und Schaltung und Maxxis lightweight 26"Schläuche in den schon recht leichten Kenda eightblock 24" Reifen.
Dann wurden noch Gabel und Lenker gekürzt und alles zusammengebaut.
Zur Zeit wiegt das Rad recht schmale 9,95 kg.


----------



## KIV (6. September 2016)

Sieht gut aus und die Fahrerin wirkt ja auch sehr zufrieden.

Für ein ungefedertes Bike mit "vorne 1fach" und bereits erfolgtem Tuning finde ich aber 10 kg schon recht üppig. Pedalen, FlaHa und Klingel sind incl.? Dann relativiert sich das ja schon ein wenig...
Hast Du beim Umbau mal Teile gewogen und ggf. noch Baustellen entdeckt?
Die Kurbel wirkt recht lang. Oder täuscht das..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (6. September 2016)

reijada schrieb:


> Dann wurden noch Gabel und Lenker gekürzt und alles zusammengebaut.
> Zur Zeit wiegt das Rad recht schmale 9,95 kg.



Hast du wirklich die Gabel gekürzt


----------



## KIV (6. September 2016)

Naja, wird wohl ein längerer Schaft gewesen sein. Die langen Beine kann er ja schlecht absägen... 
Und die WC-Enten-Geometrie erfordert wohl so eine EBH. Da lob ich mir doch unser Kaniabike, auch wenn es optisch etwas 'harmlos' daherkommt. Den wirklich sinnvollen Knick im Oberrohr gibt's sonst nur bei VPace, meine ich. Form follows function..!

Aber ich will das schöne Rad nicht schlecht machen. Bei der Körpergröße passt das sicher auch sehr gut. Und die Optik ist schon sehr fein!


----------



## reijada (6. September 2016)

Hallo,

Natürlich hab ich nicht die Gabel sondern den Schaft gekürzt.
Heute kam der neue Carbonsattel, damit wären es dann noch mal knapp 200g weniger. 
EBH?? Da komme ich grad nicht drauf...
Baustellen, ja evtl kommt die Kcnc V brake noch dran, und wenn ich mal günstig einen LRS erwische würde der auch getauscht. 
Das Gewicht ist incl Klingel FLaha und Pedale. 
Bei den Pedale. Gibt's auch noch was zu tun, aber die meisten aus Alu finde ich zu scharfkantig...
In Kürze wird der Kettenblattschutz durch einige Löcher erleichtert, das Teil ist aus vollem Alu

Kaniabikes, Islabikes das neue große Kokua oder die von KUbikes fand ich entweder optisch unpassend oder zu teuer, oder beides. 
Und für ein Federleicht müsste meine Tochter erst mal 
So richtig Feuer und Flamme sein.  
Das Rad hat 360€ gekostet und die Teile knapp
110€, also preislich noch vertretbar.


----------



## KIV (6. September 2016)

EBH=Einbauhöhe. 

Die runden Bärentazen-Pedalen von Xpedo(?) finde ich gut, bei uns gab es keine Verletzungen.
Wie lang ist denn die Kurbel..?


----------



## reijada (10. September 2016)

Die Kurbel hat 150mm, an dieser wollte ich eigentlich den Kettenschutz vom Kettenblatt mit einer Menge 10mm Löcher versehen.
Nach dem demontieren habe ich das aluteil mal auf die Waage gelegt...125g, Ui, also hab ich die Schrauben und Muttern  des Kettenblattes gekürzt und das Teil weggelassen.
Leichte Schaumstoffgriffe gegen die aus Gummi getauscht und schon wiegt es nur noch 9,60 kg.
Hab inzwischen nette alupedale welche 230g wiegen gefunden.
Der Haken, gibt's bei Aliexpress, und die haben kein Paypal.

Auf jeden Fall stand heute die erste richtige Tour an, 15 km mit 150hm, davon 50 am Stück mit knapp über 10%!!!
Danach erst mal Eisdiele


----------



## KIV (11. September 2016)

Das Rad gefällt mir zwar ganz gut und auch Deine Tochter scheint damit Happy zu sein. Insofern alles richtig gemacht.
Allerdings hast Du unterm Strich genauso viel Geld wie für ein Kubike von der Stange ausgegeben, vermutlich zzgl der Portokosten der verschiedenen Teile-Anbieter.
Dafür hattest Du Bastelspaß und ein individuelles Rad, aber eben auch ungefähr ein Kilogramm mehr auf der Waage.
Letztlich muß die Entscheidung jeder für sich treffen, für mich wäre das Orbea aber keine Option. Die Kiste hat mir einfach 'zu schwere Knochen'...


----------



## reijada (11. September 2016)

Kubikes hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. 
Wäre auch, wenn ich ein fertiges Bike kaufen wollte, mein Favorit gewesen. 
Allerdings bastel ich gerne an den Rädern, und ich versuche meine Tochter da mit einzubeziehen. 
Nokons auffädeln zum Beispiel. 
Optisch finde ich die Lackierung und Schriftzüge von den kubikes allerdings extrem langweilig, und 600€ ist schon eine Hausnummer. 
Die Übersetzung gefällt mir auch nicht so, da wir hier in der Voreifel auch tatsächlich Mountains biken. 
Am orbea ist v/h 32/36 und damit geht schon was. 
Porto war zu vernachlässigen, ist in der Summe schon mit drin. 
Fährt hier eigentlich schon jemand mit 7 oder 8 klickpedale? 
Sie will die unbedingt, hab ihr aber gesagt dass es dafür noch zu früh ist.
Sie fährt allerdings sehr geschmeidig, und das schon seit kurz vor dem dritten Geburtstag


----------



## Nussketier (11. September 2016)

Ich interesse mich auch für das MX 24 Team als Nachfolger von unserem MX 20 Team.
Hat das MX 24 Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen?
Gibt ja auch das MX 24 Disc, aber das scheint mir einen anderen Rahmen zu haben.

Danke


----------



## reijada (11. September 2016)

Hallo,

Rahmen sind identisch. 
Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sind vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (11. September 2016)

reijada schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rahmen sind identisch.
> Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sind vorhanden.


das stimmt so leider nicht, sie sind nicht identisch, der team disc rahmen hat nur disc aufnahme, waehrend alle anderen mx (dirt, xc, und team) aufnahme fuer v brake und disc haben.


----------



## reijada (11. September 2016)

Ja sorry falsch gelesen. 
Das Team DISC gibt es ja jetzt auch. 
Ich meinte alle 3 Varianten ohne Disc.


----------



## Nussketier (12. September 2016)

Danke. Hat zufällig mal jemand ein Originalbild von dem blauen mx? Wir sind uns unschlüssig bei der Farbe. Vor allem auch wegen dem Anteil rosa. Ist eben für einen Jungen.


----------



## reijada (13. September 2016)

Ich hatte das Blau rosa MX kurz hier, da es falsch geliefert wurde.  
Optisch auch chic. 
Es ist halt hellblau Matt, die paar rosa Kleber könnte man mit Hochleistungsfolie überkleben. 

Dann würde es auch für Jungs gehen.


----------



## Fruehbremser (14. September 2016)

Hallo,

Finde das Orbea (MX24 Team) echt ne Klasse für sich. Da zeigt ein großer Hersteller, also einer der nicht auf Kids spezialisiert ist, den anderen mal wie's geht (individueller Rahmen, 1x9, Starrgabel).

Haben auch eins in der Garage, welches durch längeren Bremsarmen (Avid SD Ultimate), Carbonlenker, Eva-Griffen und Rons Raketen zaghaft ergänzt wurde.

Ob's nun Discs (sogar von Shimano) braucht ist die eine Frage, aber sogar der Shifter beim MX24 Disc soll aus der Deoregruppe sein. Da zoll ich gleich nochmal meinen Respekt ins Baskenland.


----------



## reijada (25. September 2016)

Gibt noch ein paar updates. 
GUB Alupedale, Carbonsattel und vernünftige TRP Titanium V brakes.
Dazu gab es noch einen "coolen Tacho" von Sigma.
Da mir die Schaltperformance der acera Schaltung nicht ganz zusagt hab ich hier im marktplatz ein X0 Schaltwerk recht günstig bekommen, der Twister liegt auch schon parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (28. September 2016)

Das Gebrauchte Schaltwerk XO und den neuen Gripshift sind montiert. 
Allerdings, vor der ersten Probefahrt habe ich meine Tochter mal den Gripshift bedienen lassen...
Die hat den anfangs wohl nicht drehen können, nachdem sie aber ihre Handschuhe anzog ging es.
Später bei der Probefahrt ging es aber dann mit der richtigen Haltung auch ohne Handschuhe. Glück gehabt, ich sah mich schon die Schaltung wieder abbauen. 
Dass die 9fach X0 knackig schaltet wusste ich noch von früher, aber für kleine Händchen schon Grenzwertig.


----------



## Nussketier (29. September 2016)

So. Wir haben jetzt auch eins. Habe es gepimpt mit Avid Single Digit Bremse, einem Alukettenblatt und einer XT- Schaltung, die ich noch hier hatte. KCNC Lenker und Vorbau gab es auch noch. Steht einwandfrei da. Vor allem die Bremse sind deutlich besser als die original verbauten.


----------



## giant_r (29. September 2016)

fotos, farbe und gewicht, please.


----------



## reijada (30. September 2016)

Ja würde ich auch gerne sehen. 
Gibt aber auch bei mir wieder einiges neues. 
Durch Zufall bin ich auf einen gebrauchten leichten LRS mit Novatec Naben, schürmann Felgen und Sapiem Speichen samt roten Nippeln gestoßen. 
Roro's waren auch noch montiert, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen 
Auf der Kurbel sitzt jetzt ein 30 er BOR Kettenblatt ( vom 
Patenonkel ) mit polierten Aluschrauben.
morgen bekomme ich noch eine so gut wie neue PG980 kassette(34) und eine KMC SL Kette. 
Mit dem Kassetten/Kettenblatttausch hat sie wieder die annähernd gleiche Übersetzung, bei wesentlich geringeren Gewicht.


----------



## Nussketier (30. September 2016)

So wie es dasteht 10,1kg. Ist für uns erstmal so in Ordnung.


----------



## reijada (30. September 2016)

Erst mal...
Man bekommt so oft günstig Teile zu Gesicht.
Können die V brakes nicht noch was enger zusammen?
Die stehen ziemlich weit nach aussen.
Meine Tochter kam da hinten sogar hin und wieder mit dem Fuß dran.


----------



## reijada (2. Oktober 2016)

Nun denke ich dass es erst mal reicht.
Die Sram PG 980 und die SL vom KMC sind verbaut.
Das Gesamtgewicht beträgt mit Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Pedalen 8,41kg.
Gestern sind wir, allerdings noch mit dem alten Kassetten/Kettenkit 25km und 300hm gefahren.
Ging besser als gedacht, ich war begeistert.
Jetzt hätte meine Tochter gerne Klickpedale...
Da bin ich ja gerade nicht ganz schlüssig ob es jetzt schon Sinn macht.


----------



## ChrissiF (2. Oktober 2016)

Gutes Gewicht. Kannst du dir getauschten Teile mal komplett auflisten? Was wiegt denn der neue LRS? Und was hat dich der Umbau insgesamt gekostet? Rad war neu, oder?
Und weißt du die Innenbeinlänge von deiner Tochter?


----------



## reijada (2. Oktober 2016)

Genau Rad war neu, die Teile habe ich alle im Thread schon erwähnt.
Einige Gewichte habe ich aufgeschrieben, allerdings habe ich nicht alle parat und gelistet habe ich auch nichts.
Der LRS wiegt incl der Roros und der 26er flywightschläuche 2518g, knapp ein Kilo weniger als der Orig. LRS
Insgesamt waren es knapp 700€ die ich ausgegeben habe.

Und eben habe ich einen Satz XTR Pedale und Northwaveschuhe bestellt....
Wir werden dann beim testen mal eine weiche Wiese aufsuchen.
Ausschlaggebend war, dass sie seit sie drei ist, Fahrrad fährt und sicher unterwegs ist. Und ob sie mit 7 Jahren an der Ampel umkippt oder mit 12...jetzt hat sie nicht so weit bis unten.


----------



## reijada (6. Oktober 2016)

Rad ist für den Allgäubikeurlaub fertig.
Just in Time.
Die Schuhe passen, Cleats eingestellt, Exustar epm 215 (vom Freund geschenkt bekommen) montiert.
Neue Packung Fett, Schraubkappen poliert, laufen wie neu!
Die XTR Pedale gehen erstmal in die Restekiste
Dann kam der große Moment.
Probefahrt auf der Srrasse, allerdings hat sie immer erst angehalten wenn sie bei mir war, sicher ist sicher.
Ein und auslicken geht ganz gut, hab die Pedale auf minimaler Federspannung stehen, trotzdem bekommt sie den Schuh auch ruckartig nicht nach oben raus.
Morgen gehts auf einer Wiese weiter testen, und dann ab in den Urlaub.
Rad ist durch die Pedale leider 38g schwerer geworden.
Irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leutzscher (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo..suche für das Mx 24 Team..feste Schutzbleche..oder so etwas in der Art..gibt's da was..habe auch mal Orbea direkt angeschrieben..warte noch auf Antwort..

Rene


----------



## Floh (13. Oktober 2016)

Mit SKS Bluemels Schutzblechen (die aus schwarzem Hochglanz-Plastik mit Alu-Kern), einem Akkuschrauber, einer Stichsäge, Kabelbindern und Cateye-Schellen lässt sich ziemlich gut ein eigener fester Schutzblech-Satz basteln. Satz kostet 20-25 Euro und ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet.
Die Cateye-Schellen dienen zum Befestigen der Streben an Rahmen und Gabel. Gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Durchmessern, der größte taugt auch für 32mm Federgabeln.
An der Orbea-Gabel ist ja sogar ein Loch in der Mitte für die Aufnahme eines Schutzblechs.

Ein 26er Satz hat halt eine etwas zu geringe Krümmung. Deswegen hab ich die immer gekürzt, dann fällt das kaum auf, schützt aber trotzdem Hintern und Gesicht.
Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, an der seitlichen Kontur des Schutzblechs schmale Dreiecke auszuschneiden, links und rechts davon je ein Loch, und dann das Schutzblech an der Stelle mit zwei Kabelbindern zusammenzuziehen. Dann kommt es wieder näher an den Reifen heran.


----------



## Leutzscher (13. Oktober 2016)

Hast du Fotos...


----------



## reijada (16. November 2016)

Neues Update,

Hier im Forum habe ich einen gebrauchten S-Works Carbonlenker erworben. 
Gekürzt auf 56 cm, kpl. Geschliffen und wieder poliert damit die Klemmspuren nicht mehr sichtbar sind. 
Wieder knapp 30g gespart, dazu mehr Komfort und Top Optik.


----------



## Linipupini (17. November 2016)

Wasn das fürn komischer Knubbel auf dem Vorbau??


----------



## track94 (17. November 2016)

Tacho


----------



## Linipupini (17. November 2016)

Puh!


----------



## DoctorCol (22. November 2016)

Nachdem ich das MX 24 Disc mittlerweile für Vaporware hielt, konnte ich Gestern endlich das Rad von meinem Händler abholen. In Natura gefällt mir das Rad noch besser, als auf den Bildern. Die Tochter ist auch glücklich mit dem Rad. Der Sprung vom Kania 20 small zu diesem Rad ist gewaltig. Während beim Kania die Sattelstütze soweit heraus ist, dass die Geometrie unmöglich geworden ist...sieht man hier auf dem Bild, in welchen Untiefen sie jetzt landet. 1-2cm könnten es noch mehr werden, dass war jetzt der erste Versuch vor dem Schlafengehen.

Ich weiß, dass das Rad ein gutes Kilo "Übergewicht" hat und hier im Thread wird ja anschaulich gezeigt, wie man dem Rad 1,5Kg abgewöhnen kann. Nur für 499 EUR habe ich eine ganze Menge Rad bekommen. Meinen persönlichen Geschmack trifft derzeit am Besten das VPACE MAX26, nur wohnen wir leider nicht auf Lummerland und das Rad sollte nicht gleich vor der Schule oder dem Schwimmbad unfreiwillig den Besitzer wechseln. Ich weiß, dass das Orbea das auch kann...nur ist der wirtschaftliche Schaden ein anderer. Das Rad hat zu 80% Alltagsaufgaben zu tragen und darf dem Willen der Besitzerin nach nur selten in den Wald. Mein nächster Kandidat wäre ein Kubike 24S gewesen. Die Kubikes haben sehr schöne Details...aber in Summe sehen die Räder alle etwas bieder aus. Das ist aber alles Geschmacksfrage. Ich wollte weg von den anachronistischen V-Brakes...auch wenn ich weiß, dass für das < 40KG Gesamtpaket (Fahrerin+Rad) die Bremskraft etwas overpowered ist und es Schulung in Sachen Bremsdosierung und Handhabung Fahrradständer bedarf.

Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwann noch mal am Kurbelsatz Hand anlege. Heute Abend experimentiere ich noch mit den Spacern unter dem Vorbau, aber vorerst bleibt es beim Stock Zustand, auch wenn das hier im Forum nicht gerne gesehen wird! 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch an den Ersteller des Threads. Meine Tochter ist ebenfalls 7, aber fast 10cm größer (1,31cm). Wenn ich eure Sattelhöhe auf den Bildern sehe im Vergleich zu meiner....frage ich mich, wie kommt deine Tochter aufs/vom Rad?


----------



## Joeer (23. November 2016)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> Meine Tochter ist ebenfalls 7, aber fast 10cm größer (1,31cm).


Hallo, da ich ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken liebäugle mir das Orbea mx Team disc zu kaufen und mein Sohn 135cm groß mit einer SL von 57cm stellt sich mir die Frage ob das Orbea mx 24 Team passen wird... Kannst du kurz berichten wir deine Tochter damit zurecht kommt? 
Vielen Dank für deine Mühe 

Liebe Grüße Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorCol (24. November 2016)

Ich habe vorhin noch einmal nachgemessen, sie ist 132cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 61,5. Das Handling des Rades für sie war nach kurzer Eingewöhnung OK. Das Ding bremst mit ihr auf trockenem Asphalt wie ein Quarter Horse. Der Umsteig von Grip Shift auf Trigger dauert noch etwas, aber wenn unsere Kinder das nicht lernen...wer sonst?
Von der Größe sollte dein Sohn auf jeden Fall geeignet sein und wie ich das grob einschätze, sind nach oben noch 20-25cm Größenzuwachs drin. Das Rad ist so groß, dass ich (178cm) damit im Wiegetritt fahren kann, ohne wie ein Zirkusbär zu sitzen.
Nachdem ich erst einmal die Spacer über den Vorbau geflippt (mit dem Rohrschneider warte ich noch) habe, ist auch die krasse Chopperoptik verschwunden und die Sattelhöhe liegt mit der Oberkannte auf Höhe des Oberrohrwulst.
Ich würde ja nicht hier öfter mitlesen, wenn ich nicht schon mal nach anderen Kurbeln gegoogelt hätte. Die VPACE Kurbeln in 150mm wären perfekt. Der originale Kurbelsatz ist für meinen Geschmack der einzig große Ausreißer am Rad, der natürlich am Preis geschuldet ist. Da ich unter einem Aufkleber eine fette Macke fand, ging Orbea noch mal 30 EUR runter. Darum hat sich mein Händler gekümmert. Die Laufräder (Deore Naben) lassen sich auch ohne weiteres Tubeless umbauen, allein die 36 Speichen lassen gewichtsbewusste Väter sicher die Nackenhaare hochstehen. Allein die Räder dürften unverwüstlich sein!
Wenn dein Sohn keine reinen Raceambitionen hat und ihr ein universelles MTB für Stadt und Touren sucht, dann kann ich euch das Orbea empfehlen!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (24. November 2016)

Was bei meinem Sohnemann damals eine große Verbesserung im Handling gebracht hat, war der Umstieg auf einen 40mm Stummelvorbau. 

Kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## Joeer (24. November 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Beiträge und die ausführliche Antwort DoctorCol.
Meiner kommt vom 20 Zoll Orbea MX Team - mit dem er immer sehr zufrieden war. Raceambitionen haben wir nicht - einfach Spass haben im Wald. Ich glaube da kann ich ihn davon überzeugen, dass es doch wieder ein Orbea sein soll. 
@DoctorCol: habe in dem Forum des öfteren gelesen, dass die KANIA Kurbel fein sein soll:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/Tretkurbel-Kettenschutz-2-seitig.html - die leichte Kurbel mit 420g um 42€ finde ich preislich ok - wobei ich mich mit den Teilen vom ORBEA noch nicht beschäftigt habe
@ DahlemerHamba: Das mit dem Vorbau werde ich dann auch probieren - habe die Befürchtung, dass das Rad zu gestreckt sein könnte
LG Joe


----------



## KIV (25. November 2016)

Die Kurbel ist nicht von Kania, sondern von Frog. Und sie ist ganz sicher nicht fein, aber zweckmäßig...


----------



## reijada (25. November 2016)

@Doctor col, 

die Beinlänge meiner Tochter kenne ich gar nicht, allerdings fährt sie Clickies, und beim anhalten lässt sie das Rad immer leicht nach rechts kippen.
Ansonsten steht sie mit beiden Beinen auf Zehenspitzen, das passt eigentlich ganz gut.
Die Sattelhöhe habe ich auf den ersten touren mind 10 mal neu justiert.

Mit 1,32m würde ich sogar schon fast auf ein 26er mit kleinem Rahmen gehen.


----------



## Joeer (26. November 2016)

reijada schrieb:


> Mit 1,32m würde ich sogar schon fast auf ein 26er mit kleinem Rahmen gehen.


Das mit dem kleinen 26'er Rahmen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber leider nixht wirklich viel gefunden. Das Racemax und das Kaniabike 26 small... Das Racemax ist leider außerhalb des Budgets, das Kania gefällt dem Junior nicht und hat als mind. Innenbeinlänge 60cm - also ca 3 cm zuviel, wobei das wahrscheinlich gehen würde.. Andere verdächtige, die in der Klasse von 500€ liegen habe ich nicht finden können, auch beim Lesen im Forum nicht. Wäre aber für Vorschläge offen und auch sehr dankbar  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorCol (26. November 2016)

Also Orbea gibt für seinen 24er Rahmen eine Richtgröße von 135-155 cm für den Fahrer an. Das deckt sich auch ungefähr so mit meiner Einschätzung. Warum sollte ich da auf 26 Zoll umsteigen, wenn der Markt an den kleinen Rahmen auch nicht so dicht gesät ist und wir noch mehr als 20cm Luft nach Oben haben?
Also gerade die Clickies in Verbindung Rad kippen zum Absteigen finde ich in technischen Passagen so na ja. Also wenn es steil abgeht, bin ich froh schnell mal den Fuß rausnehmen zu können und den Boden zu spüren.


----------



## reijada (27. November 2016)

Wenn ein passender 26er Rahmen verfügbar wäre ist der Aufbau eines leichten Rades wesentlich einfacher und günstiger. 
Was das Thema vorgabe von Orbea angeht, glaub mir, das passt super ab 1,20m, bisschen abhängig von der Beinlänge.


----------



## DoctorCol (28. November 2016)

Ja, wenn vorhanden...dann schon, aber wer hat schon so einen Zwergenrahmen herumliegen?
Manchmal glaube ich, wir reden von verschiedenen MX 24 Rahmen. Du sagst ab ca. 1,20 cm. Mein Sohn 4 1/2 ist 1,16cm und hoffnungslos zu klein für dieses Rad. Selbst mit 5cm Plateustiefeln würde jeder Abstiegsversuch wegen der Überstandshöhe von 66cm auf seinen Juwelen enden. Dann sind am dem Rad 150mm Kurbeln dran...macht einen Gesamthub von 30cm...wie soll das halbwegs rund funktionieren, wenn man nur gute 50cm lange Beine hat? Hochgerechnet auf meine 81cm hätte ich 250mm Kurbeln...die möchte ich nicht wirklich treten!
Ich möchte auch Niemandem widersprechen, dass es passende 26er Alternativen gibt, siehe VPACE. Allein die Tatsache Richtgröße von 135-155 cm für den Fahrer, die verteidige ich! Die Schulfreundin meiner Tochter fährt ein Kania 24 small und das Rad sieht neben dem Orbea übertrieben wie ein Puky Roller (bezogen auf das Größenverhältnis!) aus!
Ich bin jetzt auch raus aus dem Thema. Am Ende habe ich auch auf einem Rad das Fahren gelernt, was nach heute hier herrschender Meinung im Forum eine Vorladung vom Jugendamt für meine Eltern nach sich ziehen müsste. Mir hat es damals trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## KIV (28. November 2016)

Kann ich klar unterstreichen. Den Vorteil des Kania-Rahmens (oder Vpace) sieht man sofort: Das Oberrohr läuft erst flach und wird erst vor der Sattelspitze steiler. Bei Orbea ist das OR sogar extra-steil, wegen der neumodischen "WC-Enten-Geometrie". Die ist hier im Übrigen völliger Blödsinn, weil da ja sicherlich keine Gabeln mit 200mm Federweg verbaut werden. Außerdem hat die Kania-Gabel mE weniger Bauhöhe, so dass das OR auch noch tiefer kommt.

Mein Fazit: Wenn es passt, dann ist das Orbea ein prima Rad zum fairen Kurs. Wenn man bei kleiner Körpergröße möglichst früh auf große Laufräder wechseln will, ist ein Kania-Rahmen in "small" (oder Vpace ) die deutlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## reijada (29. November 2016)

Ja, mit der Kurbellänge gebe ich dir recht, die könnte anfangs ruhig etwas kürzer sein.
Anscheinend hat meine Tochter dann eher lange Beine.
Da freuen sich die Jungs in 10 Jahren...
Ich werd die mal messen.
1975 oder so hab ich Radfahrern gelernt, kannst dir ja die Kinderräder /Jugendräder von damals vorstellen...
Ich wäre gerne eine Tochter von mir
Mit dem ansteigenden OR, auch korrekt, darum wurde der Lenker/ Vorbau direkt als erstes getauscht.


----------



## mitch13 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo in die 24er Orbea-Runde!

Ich habe jetzt auch das MX 24 Team Disc pünktlich vor Weihnachten für den Sohn (131 cm mit 61er Beinlänge) bekommen. Er steigt relativ spät von seinem Kania Twenty Large um. Mir ist aufgefallen, das bei mir der Kenda als Drahtversion (Sport) aufgezogen ist. Auf der Website ist das Team und Team Disc mit der Tomac-Edition (Draht ?) abgebildet. In der Beschreibung steht zwar auch Wire-Version - ich wollte die Besitzer eines MX Team nur mal fragen, ob ihr die faltbare Version auf euren Rädern bei Auslieferung (Modell 2017) hattet. Sind pro Reifen zwar nur knappe 60g Unterschied, aber dann Richtung Rocket Ron gedacht, kann man mit 60 Euro Aufwand (Reifen und leichte Schläuche) locker 500g an den Laufrädern sparen  Dazu noch den Speichenschutz hinter der Kassette (minus 35g demontiert) passt das ganze doch schon ganz gut. Eine Auflistung mit den (überschaubaren) Umbaumaßnahmen plus genauen Gewichtsangaben folgt.

Ansonsten finde ich dieses Bike echt gelungen!

Grüße aus München
micha


----------



## DoctorCol (8. Dezember 2016)

Gute Abend!
Auf unserem Team Disc ist die Tomac Edition mit Wire Bead sprich Draht. Der Kenda Reifen baut für einen 2.10er Reifen sehr breit und der Rocket Ron sieht in 2.10 dagegen wie ein Hänfling aus. Er ist zwar signifikant leichter, aber durch die extrem aufbauende Gabel sieht das Rad dann noch "hochbeiniger" aus und die Proportionen passenen für meinen Geschmack nicht mehr so Recht. Eher würde ich die Schläuche rausschmeißen und aus tubeless umrüsten. Just my 2 cents


----------



## reijada (10. Dezember 2016)

Tubless hatte ich anfangs auch vor. 
Fahre ich schon seit 10 Jahren. 
Werde ich demnächst auch mal versuchen ob das mit den Felgen praktikabel ist. 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob man die schmalen Schürmann Felgen so sauber abgedichtet bekommt.


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. Dezember 2016)

Tolles Bike!
Ich hab die 24" Schürmann Felge nicht dauerhaft dicht gebracht. Hab 20" Schläuche verbaut, das spart auch Gewicht .


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (12. Dezember 2016)

So, hab dann auch mal angefangen zu Basteln...

Vorher:




Nacher:




Gewicht ist noch bei 11 bis 11.5 kg laut meiner Personenwaage... Die Reifen haben die Gabel bis auf 200 bis 300 g kompensiert... Die Gabel gibt's aus Motivationsgründen... das ist aus Sicht des baldigen Besitzers wichtiger als alles andere und fährt sich daher mit Sicherheit auch Bergauf besser als die leichtere Starrgabel . Jetzt heisst es bis übernächstes Wochenende  warten, um zu schauen wie alles passt... da ist der Papa jetzt genauso heiss auf die Bescherrung wie der Sohn....

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## reijada (13. Dezember 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Tolles Bike!
> Ich hab die 24" Schürmann Felge nicht dauerhaft dicht gebracht. Hab 20" Schläuche verbaut, das spart auch Gewicht .


Ich habe 26er lightwight Schläuche verbaut.
Da die sich außen nicht so extrem ziehen hat man theoretisch einen besseren pannenschutz.
Ja das sie Schürmannfelgen problematisch sein könnten dachte ich ja schon.
Vielleicht probier ich es mal am Hinterrad.

Und Jörg, die Gabel geht motivationsmässig auf jeden Fall genial bergauf...
Mach den Kettenschutz ab, der wiegt fast 300g!!!


----------



## LTB (13. Dezember 2016)

Tach zusammen,
ich lese hier den Thread schon eine Weile mit.
Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob sich die Disc (MX 24 Team Disc, keine Federgabel) ggü. dem MX 24 XC (v-brake, und Federgabel) abgesehen von Disc und Federgabel wirklich lohnt? Sind ja immerhin 170€ Preisunterschied.
Federgabel muss leider sein...wurde schon deutlichst erwähnt 

Wo liegt der entscheidende Mehrwert beim MX 24 Team Disc?


----------



## Schnegge (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo LTB

Also die Gabel im XC ist meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet für Kids, da Stahlfedern schlecht auf die nahezu nicht vorhandene Fahrermasse abstimmbar sind, die Gabel laut Homepage (Suntour) keine Möglichkeit zur Dämpfungseinstellung hat und obendrein sackschwer ist (1.9 kg, das Ding is' schwerer als meine Pike). Auch sind 40 mm Federweg sehr wenig. Da würde ich in jedem Fall die Starrgabel vorziehen. Die Unterschiede des Teams zum XC sind dann halt die deutlich besseren Schaltungskomponenten und die Scheibenbremse. Über letzteres gibt's ja schon endlos Diskussionen, ob sinnvoll oder nicht. Ich finde die Disc gut, weil auch bei Schei...wetter zu gebrauchen und der Rahmen sieht ohne Canti Sockel echt schick aus. Die Laufräder sind auch unterschiedlich, aber die sind schon im Team nicht die leichtesten. Die vom XC kann ich nicht beurteilen. Beim Trail hat mich die Gabel auf dem Papier vor allem wegen dem Gewicht nicht überzeugt und aussagekräftige Erfahrungsberichte habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Zudem finde ich das Design vom Trail total misslungen... 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## reijada (13. Dezember 2016)

Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Wenn es denn unbedingt eine Federgabel sein soll, dann ne Rst air, die soll ja tatsächlich funktionieren. 
Ich hab meiner Tochter einfach die Wahrheit erzählt. 
Die Räder von den Jungs aus der Klasse mit "Federgabel"
Funktionieren nicht aufgrund ihres Gewichtes. 
Und dann hab ich ihr noch erklärt dass sie dann den Berg  schwerer hochkommt, so als würde jemand leicht die Bremse ziehen.  
Da war das Thema direkt erledigt. 
Scheibenbremsen würde ich auch eigentlich bevorzugen, allerdings nicht die am Team verbauten


----------



## LTB (13. Dezember 2016)

Danke für Erläuterung.
...hmmm keine Federgabel, ich bin da völlig bei euch. Nur..."Papa Federgabel will ich unbedingt, das ist voll cool"...glaube die 1,x kG sind zwar viel, viel Gewicht, aber die Motivation wird steigen...
Gut die Schaltungskomponenten...wieviel fährt ein Kind? Meins leider nicht allzuviel, das liegt aber an dem KaggRatt was er vor 2 Jahren von der Oma bekommen hat, ein 20" 15kg Panzer...
Disc Bremse, klar ist auch cool, aber schwerer, richtig?

Gibt ja auch noch das MX24 Team ohne Disc/Federgabel für 70€ mehr...schwierig.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Dezember 2016)

Bei der Überetzung unterscheiden sich die beiden erwähnten Bikes auch noch deutlich. Kommt natürlich drauf an wo ihr damit unterwegs seid. Für Geländeeinsatz wovon ich ausgehe finde ich das .....

...... MX 24 XC mit 36er Kettenblatt und 11-34Kassette sehr ambitioniert!
...... MX 24 Team Disc mit 32er Kettenblatt und 11-36Kassette ambitioniert!

Auf die Federgabel würde ich auf jeden Fall verzichten. Bei 24" reicht meiner Meinung nach die V-brake völlig aus.

Wie ist denn das MX 24 Team V-Brake sonst ausgestattet?


----------



## LTB (13. Dezember 2016)

So:




Hätte eh ein 32 KB oder 30er KB vorne drauf gemacht. so viel power hat er leider nicht :/


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Dezember 2016)

Sehr vernünftig ausgestattet für 399Euro. Meine Wahl würde auf dieses Modell fallen. Einsatzgebiet Asphalt, Schotterstraßen, Waldwege und leichtes Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitch13 (13. Dezember 2016)

team zu team disc unterscheidet sich durch die komplette schaltung:
9-fach mit acera schaltwerk gegen 10-fach deore.
selbstverständlich die scheibenbremse und die beim team disc nicht wählbare farbe.

ich finde die 100 euro aufpreis zum team in ordnung und habe mich (und mein sohn) 
wegen genau den unterschieden für die disc-variante entschieden.


----------



## mitch13 (13. Dezember 2016)

aber wenn die entscheidung zwischen xc und team fallen müsste:
ganz klar das team für die 70euro aufpreis.


----------



## Avee (18. Dezember 2016)

Mein Sohn hat bislang auch ein Kania Twenty. Ich hatte eigentlich vor das Kubike 24L mit reichlich Upgrades zu bestellen, bis ich dann heute mal mit Sohnemann mal den "use case" besprochen habe. Habe ihm vor die Wahl gestellt, wenn er ein Bike mit Federgabel möchte, dann ist das primär für den Wald, und da sollte er das auch regelmäßig benutzen. Denn 850 Euro ist zu viel für nur die Stadt.

Stellt sich heraus, ihm ist sowieso die Farbe am wichtigsten, und er braucht es vor allem um rund um den Kinderspielplatz zu posen. Scott scale (3x7) fand er toll, aber ich finde das Orbea eigentlich toller, vor allem fast ein Kilo leichter, wenn ich es richtig lese. Also das 24 MX Team ist mit V-Brakes und Starrgabel ohne Pedale um die 10 Kg ab werk?

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, habe ich bei dem 24 Team noch die Option, um später mal auf 1x10 (Sunrace 11-42) umzubauen. Denn hier im Wald muss man hin und wieder 10-15% bewältigen. Auch habe ich immer noch die Option auf ein Upgrade auf ein RST First Air gabel, allerdings würde ich erst mal tubeless machen. Hab's in den 90igern auch mit Starrgabel gelernt, das geht schon.

Vorteil gegenüber Kubike finde ich auch der gängige 104 Lochkreis, da bekomme ich auch noch ein 30T narrow-wide als Upgrade.

Edit 19/12: Nach etwas Recherche habe ich rausgefunden dass Acera nicht auf 10-Fach upgradebar ist. Also müsste auch ein neues Schaltwerk her. Also ein Upgrade auf 10 Fach 11-42 mit 30 N/W vorne würde um die 200 Euro Kosten: Kassette 60, Schaltwerk (Shimano RD 8000) 60, Trigger Shifter 20, Race Face N/W 30t 50, evt. noch eine Kette. 11-Fach XT wäre noch mal 50 Euro mehr, dafür wäre dann auch 11-46 möglich.


----------



## mitch13 (19. Dezember 2016)

hey avee,

das mit den 10 kg könnte eng werden. das team disc wiegt ohne pedale 11kg.
mehrgewicht durch die scheibenbremse und ziemlich wahrscheinlich durch den laufradsatz.
schaltungskomponenten beim disc sollten etwas weniger auf die waage bringen.
also gehe mal von 10,5 kg aus.

tubeless bringt schon richtig viel (siehe Beitrag DoctorCol) - die originalen schläuche wiegen je 200g!
dann noch die üblichen überschaubaren modifikationen (je nach bedarf  und du bist im 10kg-bereich.


----------



## Avee (19. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich so Komponentengewichte vergleiche, komme ich auf etwa 200 gramm extra für Disc ggü Vbrake. Dann habe ich aber noch keine schwerere Naben gerechnet.

Ich überlege auch schon, ob ich nicht das 24 Disc nehmen soll, denn für die 100 Euro extra ist es dann auch schon 10-fach. Dann wäre es wieder preiswerter auf 11-42 upgradebar. Neue Kassette, Goatlink, 30t vorne. Kostet dann noch etwa 130 Euro für das Upgrade.

Also für das Team ohne Disc spricht das gewicht. Scheibenbremsen brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Dafür ist das Disc schnell auf 11-42 erweitert. Allerdings nützt das nichts, wenn mein Sohn 11-46 braucht in den hiesigen Hügeln.

Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen...... Im Moment denke ich, ich werde zuerst mal finanziell auf der sicheren Seite bleiben, und bei Bedarf gleich auf XT 11 Fach upgraden. Dann kostet es am Ende das gleiche als Disc plus Umbau, aber es ist leichter als mit Disc.


----------



## Avee (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe es mal den Direktor hier vorgelegt. Er meinte, mehr gänge seien eigentlich besser, aber der Kettenschutz von Orbea fand er richtig schön. Und schwarz matt findet er auch cool. Und er will sofort 11 Gänge. Hab ihm gesagt, die kriegt er, sobald er damit regelmäßig in den Wald fährt. Somit ist sein neues Rad billiger als sein altes, mit ein wenig Glück muss ich nicht mal was drauf legen. Außer alles aus Carbon, Magnesium und Titanwas ich bei Aliexpress jetzt noch bestelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitch13 (20. Dezember 2016)

also, welches wird es? mattschwarz sind ja beide und den kettenschutzring haben sie auch als team und team disc.
der kettenschutz wiegt übrigens 135g  beim team disc kannst du ja vorne auf ein 30er blatt gehen - dann hat man doch schon einen sehr vernünftigt untersetzten berggang. 30/36 ist dann von der entfaltung vergleichbar mit 28/36 am 26er. falls du nicht sofort auf 11-fach umbauen willst.

ich war gestern nochmal schnell im keller und habe gewogen und die umgebauten teile wieder draufgerechnet: das team disc wiegt original 11,1kg mit den pedalen. der laufradsatz nur mit den eingeklebten felgenbändern ohne alles wiegt 2130g und die gabel ungekürzt 870g. am lenker (229g) und vorbau (118g) ist nicht ganz so viel zu holen.


----------



## Avee (20. Dezember 2016)

Das Team ohne Disc, schwarz/blau wie Rokkofist auf Seite 2. 10,8 mit Pedale wäre denke ich 10,5 ohne. Also dann ist 10 für die ohne Disc ohne Pedale realistisch. Ich denke, bei beide geht ein Umbau vorne auf 30t, es gibt da ein Race Face narrow/wide für 50 Euro, was gut passen würde. Und wenn ich es in eine schöne Farbe kaufe, darf ich dafür dann vielleicht den Kettenschutz abmontieren. Die Pedale sind schon mal bestellt, http://www.ebay.de/itm/272385724096

Kettenschutz vorn und hinten wären dann schon mal 170 Gramm. Auch überlege ich, ob ich nicht neue LR bauen sollte. Shimano LX Naben, leichte Schnellspanner, dann bin ich bei so 60 Euro und bei 600 Gramm. Dann aber die Felgen, ich suche was in der 400 Gramm-Region, aber nicht zu schmal, und abdichtbar für Tubeless. Leider gibt es nur sehr wenige Modelle im Einzelhandel. Im LRS liegt dann knapp ein halbes Kilo potential. Da muss ich noch länger recherchieren. Paar hundert gramm gehen bei Reifen und Schläuche.

Mit Carbon Stütze und Lenker aus China, dann noch mal vielleicht 200 Gramm weniger. Wenn ich Schaltwerk, Kette usw. umbaue, dann wäre das auf 11-Fach, und da wäre ich froh wenn ich mit der Monsterkassette auf +/- null raus komme. Sollte 30/34 reichen, dann liegt noch etwas Potential in der Kassette.

Aber erst mal schauen ob er denn überhaupt das Ding zum Sport benutzen möchte. Wenn ja, dann spare ich mit 200 Euro Einsatz schon mal ein Kilo.

Edit: Das Sixpack Chainsaw gibt es auch noch in 104LK, 30t N/W. Auch gibt es noch eins von Renthal. Das Race Face ist bei Bike-Mailorder am günstigsten.


----------



## reijada (20. Dezember 2016)

30er Kettenblatt passt, aber so gerade. 
Die Kette hat nur noch 1mm Luft zu den Schrauben. 
Meine Tochter hat ne leichte 34er Sram verbaut, 36 war drauf aber sackschwer und das kurze Schaltwerk war dafür dann doch zu kurz. 
Vorne 30 hinten 34 ist aber schon für größere Hügel super. 
Viel mehr geht bei den kleinen eh nicht, beintechnisch. 
Der Kettenschutz wog bei mir 125g...nicht wie ich oben geschrieben hatte.
Vielleicht versuche ich nach Weihnachten mal die Schürmannfelgen abzudichten.


----------



## LTB (20. Dezember 2016)

Tag zusammen,
mein Junior bekommt ein MX 24 Dirt unter den Baum. Ungetuned out of the shop liegt es bei ca. 11,3 kg
Ich denke es kann eine Alternative sein für alle die entweder das Rad so nehmen wie es ist (wie wir) oder für die, die eh alle Teile tunen wollen, denn das Dirt ist in der Anschaffung doch nochmal günstiger als das Team.
...nur zur Info


----------



## mitch13 (20. Dezember 2016)

ich kann ja mal kurz meine getauschten teile beim team disc auflisten:

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 (- 349g)
Schwalbe 14A XXLight (- 206g)
Kettenschutz demontiert und kürzere Kurbelschrauben (- 144g)
XLC Schraubachsen (- 103g)
Syncros Sattelstütze 280mm (- 95g)
Lenker KCNC DarkSide 600mm - 25,4 (- 82g)
Bremsscheiben Shimano SM-RT54 (- 82g) weg mit dem Oversize-Centerlock
Pedale Wellgo KC008 (- 70g)
Ritchey WCS TrueGrip (- 36g)
Speichenschutz demontieren (- 35g)
Tune Schraubwürger (- 31g)
Leitungen und Züge kürzen (- 30g)
Vorbau KCNC FlyRide - 25,4 (- 28g)
Gabelschaft kürzen (- 20g)
Spacer Carbon und Aheadkappe (- 15g)

spart in Summe 1.326g (allein 672g an den laufrädern)

ich habe 160 Euro zusätzlich investiert, auch weil es Spaß macht.
Kurbelschrauben, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Spacer und Aheadkappe hatte ich noch liegen.

Gewicht: 9.908g mit Pedale


----------



## petrol (20. Dezember 2016)

Also bei meinem Sohn haut es wenn er durch die Wiese rumpelt oder mal springt regelmäßig die Kette runter. Wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## Avee (20. Dezember 2016)

Kettenführung, da gibt es welche die sehen aus wie ein Umwerfer, und welche, die hängen unterhalb der Kettenstrebe, und die Kette schleift da durch. Ansonsten hilft auch ein Narrow/Wide Kettenblatt, dies füllt die große, jede zweite Lücke in der Kette komplett aus. Ansonsten gibt es noch Schaltwerke mit Kupplung, diese bremsen das schlagen der Kette, kosten aber extra Kraft beim schalten.


----------



## Avee (21. Dezember 2016)

Im Innenlager dürften noch 60 bis 100 gramm versteckt liegen. Was ist denn die Achslänge?
244 gramm: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00B1QGNIA
220 gramm: http://r.ebay.com/8js5qA


----------



## Avee (21. Dezember 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> mein Junior bekommt ein MX 24 Dirt unter den Baum. Ungetuned out of the shop liegt es bei ca. 11,3 kg
> Ich denke es kann eine Alternative sein für alle die entweder das Rad so nehmen wie es ist (wie wir) oder für die, die eh alle Teile tunen wollen, denn das Dirt ist in der Anschaffung doch nochmal günstiger als das Team.
> ...nur zur Info


Allerdings hat es hinten einen Schraubkranz, da muss man gleich die Nabe wechseln zum tunen. Auch der Kurbelsatz scheint eine andere zu sein, 5 Arm 36t, keine Angabe zu Lochkreis. Ich nehme mal an, die wäre schwerer als beim Team. Auch die Gabel scheint aus Stahl statt Alu. Also für Umbauer interessant die Gabel, Naben und Schaltung samt Kurbel gleich austauschen.


----------



## mitch13 (21. Dezember 2016)

das verbaute Innelager (VP) wiegt 272g und hat eine Breite von 110,5mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avee (21. Dezember 2016)

Ok, dann ist das schon ziemlich leicht. Habe das Neco Lager noch preiswerter gefunden (244 g)
https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/zubehoer...u-schalen-silberne-achse-bsa-jis-ek/a-232980/

Auf die Orbea Website steht bei dem Disc: "Laufräder Mach1 Klixx 23c Tubeless Ready"
Stimmt das? Würde für mich definitiv für das Disc sprechen. Die Felgen wiegen lt Hersteller 500 Gramm. Vielleicht gibt es noch Potential bei den Naben und Speichen, mit 1 Kg felgen sollte doch 2 Kg für den LRS möglich sein.

Edit: noch besserer Preis


----------



## mitch13 (21. Dezember 2016)

ja stimmt. ventileinsatz rein und fertig zum befüllen. habe ich aber noch nicht umgesetzt, weil ich leichte 26er Schläuche reingemacht habe.
gewicht laufradsatz original mit geklebten dichtband ohne spannachsen: 2130g (v: 947g h: 1183g)


----------



## reijada (22. Dezember 2016)

reijada schrieb:


> 30er Kettenblatt passt, aber so gerade.
> Die Kette hat nur noch 1mm Luft zu den Schrauben.
> Meine Tochter hat ne leichte 34er Sram verbaut, 36 war drauf aber sackschwer und das kurze Schaltwerk war dafür dann doch zu kurz.
> Vorne 30 hinten 34 ist aber schon für größere Hügel super.
> ...



Ich schreib mir einen Quatsch zusammen. 
Das bor Kettenblatt hat 32 Zähne. 
Aber, gestern habe ich ein rotes Narrow wide Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähnen in England bestellt. 
Bis dato ist die Kette zwar nur 3 mal abgesprungen, aber einmal gab es deswegen einen umfaller.


----------



## DoctorCol (22. Dezember 2016)

Man(n) darf hier wirklich nicht mitlesen. Jetzt habt ihr mich trotz meiner guten Vorsätze auch noch angefixt! Meine Baustelle werden auch die Laufräder sein. Rocket Ron + tubeless erleichtern das Rad ja enorm!
Anscheinend hat der sackschwere Bashguard ja doch seine Daseinsberechtigung. Da ich ja immer noch mit dem VPace Kurbelsatz (lag schon mal im Warenkorb!) liebäugle, interessiert mich von @reijada ...inwieweit ein narrow-wide Kettenblatt die Fallsucht der Kette ausbremst!


----------



## reijada (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde berichten, sollte Anfang des Jahres eintrudeln. 
Dazu ist die Übersetzung mit 30 Zähnen dann auch noch ein wenig bergfreundlicher.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Dezember 2016)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> interessiert mich von
> 
> @reijada ...inwieweit ein narrow-wide Kettenblatt die Fallsucht der Kette ausbremst!


Hier wurden schon von mehreren Usern, von mir ebenfalls, Narrow wide KB verbaut. Bitte aber aufpassen, dass es auch eins ist, die gibt es original von Race Face. Da brauchst du kein Bash guard mehr montieren, da fällt keine Kette mehr auch nicht bei extremen Schräglauf.
Meikel


----------



## reijada (22. Dezember 2016)

Race Face haben die wohl erfunden. 
Aber ein Patent haben sie wohl nicht, gibt etliche Anbieter mit den Schmal/ Breit KB. 
Da ich aber keine 45€+ zahlen wollte hab ich das nachgebaute KB in England bestellt. 
Man kann das auf Bildern sehr gut sehen. 
Narrow Wide KB sind an den Zähnen abwechselnd schmal und breit.


----------



## petrol (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich wollte es erstmal mit einem Shimano Deore Shadow Schaltwerk probieren. Ich hoffe das Kettenpeitschen wird dadurch eingedämmt.


----------



## Avee (23. Dezember 2016)

reijada schrieb:


> ....
> Hab inzwischen nette alupedale welche 230g wiegen gefunden.
> Der Haken, gibt's bei Aliexpress, und die haben kein Paypal.


Vielleicht für Kinderkräfte noch vertretbar, aber dieses Forums-Mitglied ist nicht so zufrieden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-29#post-14098539


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (24. Dezember 2016)

petrol schrieb:


> Ich wollte es erstmal mit einem Shimano Deore Shadow Schaltwerk probieren. Ich hoffe das Kettenpeitschen wird dadurch eingedämmt.


Ich denke du meinst Shadow+ 
Das + steht für die "Bremse" womit das Kette schlagen deutlich reduziert wird.


----------



## reijada (24. Dezember 2016)

Avee schrieb:


> Vielleicht für Kinderkräfte noch vertretbar, aber dieses Forums-Mitglied ist nicht so zufrieden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-29#post-14098539



Ich hab noch ein paar fast neue, nur wirklich 40 km gefahrene Alupedale in Rot eloxiert hier. 
Sehen aus wie neu, keine Kratzer. 
Marie wollte klickpedale...
Gewicht und Bilder sind hier im Thread.


----------



## reijada (24. Dezember 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst Shadow+
> Das + steht für die "Bremse" womit das Kette schlagen deutlich reduziert wird.



Könnte besser werden. 
Aber das alte X0 hat ja auch schon eine hohe kettenspannung, und die Kette ist eher zu kurz als zu lang.
N-W KB kannst du aber ja immer noch verbauen. 
Hab mit Versand knapp 25€ Bezahlt.


----------



## petrol (25. Dezember 2016)

Verflixt. Ich dachte das normale Shadow ist auch schon eine Hilfe...


----------



## reijada (27. Dezember 2016)

Das in England bei raceTi bestellte Kettenblatt Narrow Wide mit 30 Zähnen ist eben schon angekommen. 
Da es nach innen versetzt ist gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Stern. 
Auch hat das Kettenblatt Innengewinde, damit fallen die fummeligen Muttern weg. 
Der bashguard könnte jetzt auch weg. 
Insgesamt wieder 10g gespart.


----------



## petrol (27. Dezember 2016)

Sieht gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (29. Dezember 2016)

...und fährt super, eben Testfahrt absolviert.


----------



## Avee (31. Dezember 2016)

Das Team Disc ist mittlerweile bestellt, ausschlaggebend war doch die Möglichkeit, Tubeless zu fahren, sowohl wegen dem Komfort als auch weil es das Mehrgewicht der Scheibenbremsen für einen Teil wieder ausgleicht. Auch bietet die 10-Gang Schaltung mehr Möglichkeiten um die Übersetzung noch anzupassen.

Zudem sind noch zig Teile zum Tuning unterwegs. Das Raceface Kettenblatt ist schon da, und funktioniert genau so wie oben von @reijada beschrieben. Auch sind die Rockbros Magnesium-Titan Pedale aus China gekommen, 35 Euro für beeindruckende 166 gramm (nachgewogen). Ohne Spikes nur 8 Gramm weniger, die sind aus Alu. Sind aber zu rutschig ohne Spikes.

Hoffe am Ende bei 9,5 Kilo zu geraten, allerdings stecke ich insgesamt noch mal 150 Euro für leichtere Teile rein, und dazu 45 für das Kettenblatt. Dafür ist es dann aber auch wirklich was ordentliches geworden.

Auf der Suche nach ein geignetes Tacho bin ich bei Ebay auf ein Edge 200 gestoßen, was jemand neu für 25 Euro angeboten hat, weil er an die Chinesische Sprache verzweifelt ist. Das hat dann gleich einen separaten Thread hier im Forum bekommen


----------



## mitch13 (31. Dezember 2016)

na dann halte uns auf dem laufenden. ich bin bei 9,9kg rausgekommen. habe aber auch nochmal 200euro in die hand genommen.
ist aber ein schönes rad wie ich finde.


----------



## DoctorCol (1. Januar 2017)

Ich habe das Tubeless Projekt vorerst aufgegeben. Die Kombination aus Rocket Ron und der breiten Felge machen das Aufziehen nicht trivial. In Sachen tubeless bin ich zwar kein Experte, aber an meinem Epic mit seinen schmalen Felgen ist für mich der Reifenwechsel immer gut machbar. Der Rocket Ron sitzt in seiner Ausgangslage so weit von der Felgenkante, dass mein JoeBlow für das erste Anpressen nicht genügend Luft bringt. Mit einem professionellen Kompressor und mehr Erfahrung in der Materie mag das vielleicht gehen, aber ich habe nach genügend Sauerei mit dem Latex kapituliert.

Der Dynamik aus diesem Thread folgend nähert sich das Rad meiner Tochter auch der 10 Kg Marke
Rocket Ron
Schwalbe 24 Zoll Schlauch
XLC Schnellspanner mit Innensechkant
orange Reverse Kettenblatt-Schrauben ohne Bashguard
China Carbon Stütze
KCNC Fly Ride 31.8 Vorbau in 50mm

An dem Tag, wo der Radständer nach der Schule leer ist...wird mir das ganze Tuning auch noch leid tun. In dem Maße, wie hier Orbeas getuned werden, dass am Ende nur noch der Name und der/die Fahrer(in) übrigbleiben...sollte Orbea besser Rahmenkits anbieten!


----------



## Avee (1. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht geht es besser nachdem die Reifen mal ein paar Tage sich an ihre neue Form gewöhnt haben? In schwierige Fälle haue ich immer eine Kartusche rein, und Milch schon vorher in den Reifen rein.


----------



## Bruce (1. Januar 2017)

Ich bin ja jetzt auch kein Tubeless-Gott, mache es aber folgendermaßen: Ich ziehe den Mantel ohne Milch auf die Felge und versuche, mit der Hand die Flanke auf beiden Seiten aus der Mitte in das Felgenbett zu ziehen. Dann pumpe ich den Reifen mit dem SKS Rennkompressor auf, bis er reinploppt. Das hat bisher noch immer geklappt. Dann lasse ich die Luft wieder ab und drehe mit einem Ventilausdreher von Notubes (https://www.bike-components.de/de/NoTubes/Core-Remover-Ventilwerkzeug-p26485/rot-universal-o40001/) den Ventileinsatz raus. Von Notubes gibt es eine Spritze mit Schlauch und Gewinde dran (https://www.bike-components.de/de/NoTubes/Nachfuellspritze-p11145/), die schraube ich dann mit Milch drin auf das nun hohle Ventil, Milch rein, Ventileinsatz wieder einschrauben, aufpumpen, fertig. Sauerei-Faktor fast gleich null.


----------



## Avee (14. Januar 2017)

Meine ist jetzt da. Habe mal nachgewogen, ist leider schwerer als gedacht:

Komplettrad MX Team Disc 24 ohne Pedale: 10,94 Kg 

Teile die ich nachgewogen habe:
Pedale: 295 g
Vorbau 70mm 31.6: 118 g
Sattelklemme: 38 g
Schnellspanner, paar: 168 g
Bremsscheibe ohne Lockring: 179 g
Lockring/st.: 20 g
Kettenschutz hinten: 35 g
Hinterrad ohne Schnellspanner, Scheibe, Kassette: 1165 g
Vorderrad ohne Schnellspanner und Scheibe: 975 g
Schlauch, pro Stück: 202 g
Kenda Reifen, pro Stück: 570 g
Crankset mit Innenlager, Kettenblatt, Bashguard und Schrauben: 1099 g
Innenlager: 271 g
Kurbelarme ohne alles: 565 g
Bashguard: 133 g
Kettenblatt 32t: 77 g

Die 9,5 Kilo rückt so in weiter Ferne. Ergebnis wenn alle Teile da sind.

Insgesamt scheint der Kurbelsatz sehr schwer. Aber durch entfernen des Bashguards (-133g), und Tausch des KB (-40g) und Innenlager (-30g) bin ich jetzt bei 880 Gramm, Vpace verkauft für 129 einen Kurbelsatz der auf 730 Gramm kommen würde (Gewichtsvorteil kommt fast komplett aus dem leichteren Lager). 

Überigens kam er mit eine kleine Kettenführung. Damit, und mit dem Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt, sollte es ziemlich bombensicher sein.

Tubeless Reifen habe ich unter Einsatz von sicher 10 Kartuschen aufgezogen bekommen, aber sind immer noch undicht an den Felgenrändern. Sobald ich über ein Bar Druck mache, dann blubbert es da. Ich gebe es noch etwas mehr Zeit zum eintrocknen. Ich benutze Dichtmilch von Stan's. Insgesamt ist das aufziehen von Tubeless nicht einfach auf diesen Rädern.


----------



## reijada (14. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Gut dass du mal Kurbel und Innenlager gewogen hast.
Das hatte ich mich eh schon gefragt.
Die Vpace Kurbel ist so leicht leider nicht, hab die für das Folgebike mal angeschrieben.
Und die Federleicht ist bisschen teuer.
Ich werd beim nächsten,   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/focus-raven-race-series-bike-nr-2.832933/.   wahrscheinlich auf eine Sram NX gehen. Mit 32 NW Kettenblatt serienmäßig wiegt die wohl 680g.
Interessant deshalb weil es die Kurbel mit BB30 Lager und 155mm gibt.
Die kettenführung kannst du abmachen, mit NW Blättern fällt da nix mehr.


----------



## Avee (15. Januar 2017)

Mit einem Microshift Schaltwerk könnte man für etwa 35 Euro noch 100 Gramm einsparen. Das 2017 Modell kan bis zu 42t
http://www.microshift.com.tw/RD-M78L.html
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01KK29UCQ


----------



## Avee (23. Januar 2017)

Habe heute nach tagelanges probieren endlich die Rocket Rons luftdicht bekommen. Das Problem lag wohl bei den Roro´s. Da wo sie auf den Felgen aufliegen sind sie unregelmäßig und hart, es hat an den Felgen wirklich überall herausgepfiffen und nich mehr als 1 Bar behalten.

Habe auch nach Alternativen gesucht, habe aber nur Downhill-Reifen mit mehr als 600 Gramm gefunden, die explizit als Tubeless gekennzeichnet waren. 

Nach durchprobieren von verschiedenen Dichtmilchmarken, hat Stan´s Race Sealant es geschafft, sie abzudichten. Diese Dichtmilch zeichnet sich aus durch besonders große Partikel. Alles andere ist einfach an den Seiten vorbei geblubbert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avee (26. Januar 2017)

Habe eine Gabel gefunden, die passen sollte, und nur 445 gramm wiegt....
https://www.aliexpress.com/item//32664346691.html
Und einen leichten Laufradsatz, 700 gramm Einsparung, allerdings sprengt es das Budget...
link


----------



## mitch13 (3. Februar 2017)

Der Umbau ist jetzt abgeschlossen. Habe noch ein Kettenblatt und den Sattel von Robin hier aus dem Forum verbaut 
und das Rad wiegt jetzt 9,53kg. Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren.

Grüße, micha


----------



## captainsangria (14. Februar 2017)

habe eine kurze Frage:
Meine Kinder haben das MX26 Trail im Herbst bekommen.
Ich überlege, ob ich den Rädern eine andere Kurbel verbauen soll. 

Welche wären da geeignet und welches Innenlager?


----------



## reijada (14. Februar 2017)

Warum möchtest du die denn tauschen?
Gewicht? Länge?
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, nimm eine neue Federleicht, gebraucht aber selten zu bekommen.
Ansonsten passen alle Lager für  BSA 63mm, zB hollowtech 2 oder ähnlich.

Gerade erst gelesen, du sprichst vom 26er, ich denke dort ist das gleiche Innenlagergehäuse im Rahmen.


----------



## captainsangria (16. Februar 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du die denn tauschen?
> Gewicht? Länge?
> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, nimm eine neue Federleicht, gebraucht aber selten zu bekommen.
> Ansonsten passen alle Lager für  BSA 63mm, zB hollowtech 2 oder ähnlich.
> ...


Die Standardkurbel hat angeblich ~900g laut Datenblättern. Da wollte ich bei beiden Kinderrädern halt entsprechend verringern. Da Zwillinge muss ich mich halt um 2 Räder kümmern. 
Federleicht sind zwar nett aber viel zu teuer. 
Laut Support sind 68x110,5 Tretlager verbaut.


----------



## reijada (16. Februar 2017)

Avee schrieb:


> Meine ist jetzt da. Habe mal nachgewogen, ist leider schwerer als gedacht:
> 
> Komplettrad MX Team Disc 24 ohne Pedale: 10,94 Kg
> 
> ...




Hier hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht und alles gewogen. 
Die Kurbel bei uns dürfte also auch knapp unter 900 g wiegen. 
Ist schon ein Klopper...


----------



## Avee (20. Februar 2017)

Um preiswert zu tunen, würde ich nicht an den Kurbeln ansetzen. Da sind Reifen, Stütze, Schnellspanner und Lenker die preiswertesten Kandidaten. Kannst mit Aliexpress Teile 150g an Stütze, 100g am Lenker, 100g bei Schnellspanner sparen. Gut 500g sind bei den Reifen möglich (tubeless). Danach gibt es noch viele kleine Sachen, die man machen kann, und einen großen: Federleicht Laufräder. Die sind pro Gramm preiswerter als neue Kurbel. Bei 26 Zoll gibt es wahrscheinlich auch noch andere preiswerte LRS. Wenn Kurbel, dann ist SRAM NX vielleicht eine Option. Spart 150 gramm für 90 Euro.

Sobald mein Orbea 24 endgültig fertig ist, erstelle ich mal eine große Übersicht von Tuningmöglichkeiten. Warte noch auf Gabel und Stütze.


----------



## Linipupini (20. Februar 2017)

Avee schrieb:


> Federleicht Laufräder. Die sind pro Gramm preiswerter als neue Kurbel


 Haha, dass sehe ich leider ein wenig anders! SLX gekürzt spart locker 300gr.!


----------



## Avee (20. Februar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Haha, dass sehe ich leider ein wenig anders! SLX gekürzt spart locker 300gr.!


Das halte ich für zu optimistisch. Das Gewicht der Kurbelarme ist in etwa gleich. Dafür kann man ein leichteres Lager benutzen. Mit XT Lager spart man in der Summe keine 200 gramm und die Kosten liegen bei 100 Euro. Also über 50 cent pro Gramm. Bei den Laufrädern komme ich auf 43 cent pro gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (20. Februar 2017)

Avee schrieb:


> Das halte ich für zu optimistisch


Wohl kaum!, selber schon gebaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/votec-mtb-fuer-die-grosse-ich-habe-fertig.805766/
wenn aber nur auf kaufbare fertige Teile zurückgegriffen wird, mag das evtl. schon hinkommen.


----------



## reijada (11. März 2017)

Update!
Ich habe eigentlich für das nächste bike meiner Tochter eine Federleicht Kurbel in 150mm mit einem Absolut Black KB bekommen. Nach diversen Anlaufschwierigkeiten wird beim Raven die Kurbel passen, deshalb hab ich die jetzt zuerst mal ans Orbea geschraubt. 
Passt auch soweit gut, die Kettenlinie könnte etwas besser sein, aber auf denn kleinsten Ritzel läuft sie gerade so noch sauber. 
Die Welle erlaubt leider nicht mehr Spacer. 
Gesamtgewicht mit Flaschenhalter Pedalen Klingel und Licht vorne und hinten 8,1 kg.


----------



## track94 (21. März 2017)

Hat jemand mal den orig. Lenker gewogen ?

Selbst gefunden Lenker 229 gr


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. April 2017)

Seit Ostern haben wir nach 3 Wooms für unsere ältere Tochter jetzt auch ein MX24 Team.

Ausschlaggebend waren die deutlich kürzere Lieferzeit (10 Tage) und der Preis (340€ weil Osteraktion beim Händler) und die Geometrie (Probefahrt mit dem XC war vorher möglich).

Sie hat eine große Freude damit.

Ich habe es heute mal komplett zerlegt und alles gewogen um zu sehen wieviel wo zu holen ist.

Veränderungen am Bike poste ich dann hier mit der Zeit.


----------



## harni (28. April 2017)

Hi.
Gestern kam auch das mx Team für meine Tochter.
Kenne bisher ISlabikes Kubikes und Woom KInderbikes - alle gut, 1-2 Kg leichter aber auch teuerer. Da mir die Geomterie und Optik mit den breiten Reifen taugt und die Räder bei uns recht gerockt werden und die Kinder nun auch mehr Kraft haben, habe ich mich für dieses günstigere Modell entschieden, Ich war positiv überrascht: Rahmen gut verarbeitet, integrierte Zugführung für Schaltung im Rahmen - alles recht durchdacht. Gewicht ink. Pedale kommt auf ca. 10,5Kg. Scheibenbremsen brauchen Kinder in dem Alter nicht wirklich - bin füher auch noch mit Canti durch die Berge gefahren. Das Modell hier bietet aber einiges noch an Tuningpotential: - Alu Bash Kettenschutz recht dickwandig und wahrscheinlich schwer, aber robust (Plastikdinger zerbrechen immer) - Vorbau 122 Gram (leicht - bleibt) - Schläuche Kenda 122 (passt auch wird aber tubeless umgebaut) - Reifen Kenda Small Block 8 draht 24x2,1 (schön breit und viel Volumen aber ca 620 Gramm/ Reifen - der Faltreifen in 1,9 wiegt angeblich 440 Gramm) - Sattelstütze bietet gefühlt auch potential aber da hab ich eh noch ne Use Alien - Kunststoffpedale recht vernünftig 299 Gramm - die vom Kubike wiegen 233. Acera Schaltung wirkt auch ok, da kriegt sie evtl meine X9 kurz.
Bremsen stehen etwas weit ab (Distanzscheibe am Bremsbelag versetzten hilft aber) - moderne Geometrie mit flachem Lenkwinkel u kurzen Kettenstreben auf den ersten Blick ein stimmiges Rad und fair für den Preis Bin gespannt wie meine Tochter drauf fährt....
Grüße harni 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## petrol (21. Mai 2017)

Ich brauche ein neues Innenlager.  Habe bis jetzt aber nur 68x110 gefunden. Sollte doch aber 110,5 sein. Ist das jetzt ein Problem oder macht das nix aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (21. Mai 2017)

petrol schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein neues Innenlager.  Habe bis jetzt aber nur 68x110 gefunden. Sollte doch aber 110,5 sein. Ist das jetzt ein Problem oder macht das nix aus?


Macht nix aus.


----------



## harni (21. Mai 2017)

Servus 
Tubeless Versuche sind leider nicht erfolgreich gewesen.  Weder der serienmäßige Kenda Small Block noch ein rocket ron in der faltversion sitzen halbwegs fest. Die Reifen fallen immer wieder ins felgenbett und lassen sich auch mit Kompressor und ausgeschraubtem Ventil montieren.  Schade.
Müsste man ggf das ganze felgenbett unterfüttern, aber das ist mir zu aufwändig. 
Wenn es trotzdem jemand mit den original Felgen hinzukommt würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen. 
Danke.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwarzerRitter (13. Juni 2017)

Heute ein Paket vom Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens bekommen:

meine vorhandenen Tune Naben
Alu Nippel
Federleicht/Schürmann Felgen http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...ohlkammerfelge-24-fuer-felgenbremse-16-detail
Sapim Laser Speichen

würden zu einem schönen, 1293g leichten LRS zusammengefügt (inkl. Felgenbänder).

Sparen somit 694g gegenüber dem Orbea LRS


----------



## reijada (21. Juni 2017)

Feiner Satz. 
Und dann noch mit dekadenten Tune Naben...


----------



## Joeer (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin hier eher stiller Mitleser gewesen die letzte Zeit, nun habe ich aber eine kurze Frage...
Ich habe das Orbea MX 24 Team (nicht disc version) für meinen Sohn gekauft und jetzt günstig eine Shimano XT Scheibenbremse bekommen... die möchte ich gerne meinen Sohn probefahren lassen.
Bei den Scheiben bin ich mir sehr unsicher - passen hier solche drauf - halt in 160mm

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...VoE4fhsAvJLjQYBiuBiLHwpc0C-eVRBiLMaAoG58P8HAQ


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. Juli 2017)

Joeer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich bin hier eher stiller Mitleser gewesen die letzte Zeit, nun habe ich aber eine kurze Frage...
> Ich habe das Orbea MX 24 Team (nicht disc version) für meinen Sohn gekauft und jetzt günstig eine Shimano XT Scheibenbremse bekommen... die möchte ich gerne meinen Sohn probefahren lassen.
> Bei den Scheiben bin ich mir sehr unsicher - passen hier solche drauf - halt in 160mm
> ...



Den Wechsel des ggw. verbauten Felgenbrems-Laufradsatzes hast Du mit einkalkuliert?
IS-Aufnahmen sind zwar an Rahmen und Gabel vorhanden, aber wie gesagt: Scheibenbremsanlage, IS-PM-Adapter, 24"-Laufradsatz mit 6-Loch oder Centerlock-Aufnahmen an den Naben, entsprechende Bremsscheiben... 

Ansonsten sollten 140mm-Scheiben an einem 24 Zöller und entsprechendem Fahrer locker reichen.


----------



## Joeer (12. Juli 2017)

@Carpman Danke für die rasche Antwort.. genau das alles habe ich nicht mitbedacht... doof.. naja dann mal warten - die XT wird ja nicht schlecht..


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. Juli 2017)

Joeer schrieb:


> @Carpman Danke für die rasche Antwort.. genau das alles habe ich nicht mitbedacht... doof.. naja dann mal warten - die XT wird ja nicht schlecht..



Genau, die XT-Bremsen und auch das Orbea für sich gesehen werden nicht schlechter, sie würden halt nur mit deutlich mehr finanziellem Aufwand zueinander finden. Ist aber auch gar nicht schlimm, ich habe für meinen Sohn auch das Team 24 geholt und bin der Meinung, dass das Bremssystem V-Brake in der Gewichtsklasse noch gut ausreicht. Allerdings haben mich die serienmäßig verbauten V-Brakes nicht so überzeugt, weshalb ich da jeweils vorn und hinten mit der Avid Single Digit 5 hochwertigeren Ersatz besorgt habe - aus meiner Sicht ein bezahlbares und sinnvolles Upgrade.


----------



## petrol (12. Juli 2017)

Ich habe auch auf Disc umgerüstet. Und in Saalbach war er sehr dankbar für die geringeren Bedienkräfte.


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. Juli 2017)

petrol schrieb:


> Ich habe auch auf Disc umgerüstet. Und in Saalbach war er sehr dankbar für die geringeren Bedienkräfte.



Mit welchem LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (12. Juli 2017)

Hab mir bei ebay einen neuen von Cube geschossen


----------



## Joeer (12. Juli 2017)

petrol schrieb:


> Ich habe auch auf Disc umgerüstet. Und in Saalbach war er sehr dankbar für die geringeren Bedienkräfte.


Genau das war der Grund warum ich die XT umrüsten wollte... fahren im August auch nach Saalbach.. naja zur Not werde ich ihm dann dort was ausleihen. Jetzt einen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen, will ich nicht und wenn dann gleich etwas gescheites und eventuell für 11 fach...


----------



## petrol (12. Juli 2017)

Mit der Starrgabel hat er dort sowieso keine Freude. Ist ein ziemliches Gerumpel.
Für 40 € nen LRS kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## Joeer (12. Juli 2017)

Da hast recht - da ist nix verhaut... muss mal schauen ob ich was finde.. eine passende Federgabel (rst First air,  spinner o.ä.) steht auch auf unserer Wunschliste... schauen wir mal, was sich ergibt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nachdem meine Tochter jetzt 7 Jahre und knapp 1,23m


Meine Tochter ist 1.22m und hat eine SL von 58cm. Denkst ihr, dass da das Rad schon passen könnte?


----------



## reijada (6. August 2017)

Ja,
denke ich.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Ja,
> denke ich.


Was ist mit der Überstandshöhe von 66cm. Da würde sie gar nicht auf den Boden kommen mit ihrer SL oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Joeer (6. August 2017)

Könnte knapp werden - war gerade zufällig mit Maßband dort - siehe fotos

Auf den Zehen müsste sie aber auf den Boden kommen können


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2017)

Joeer schrieb:


> Könnte knapp werden - war gerade zufällig mit Maßband dort - siehe fotos
> 
> Auf den Zehen müsste sie aber auf den Boden kommen können


Danke. Ist eben die Frage ob ich nicht doch erst einmal nur das 20er kaufe. Sie könnte es ja dann ihrem Bruder vermachen, wenn sie ein wenig gewachsen ist. Er bräuchte aber gerade auch ein Rad und zwei Mal 20 weil ich nicht kaufen, wenn ihr recht bald das 24er passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeer (6. August 2017)

Hey, also ist jetzt vielleicht nicht so hilfreich, aber mein großer ist ab ca 115 am 20 zoller gefahren. Mit 128 war er am 24 Zoll Bike - Sattel schon leicht draußen. 

2 mal 20 Zoll würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen. Wenn du bei mir in der Nähe wärst (Österreich Baden bei Wien),  könnte ich die ein 20 Zoll mx Team borgen... dann könntest die Zeit gut überbrücken;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2017)

Ich habe jetzt doch ein 20'' gekauft. Ist aber nicht mal ein Orbea geworden sondern ein Ghost Kato 1 Kid rigid. Das soll ja noch weniger wiegen als das Orbea Team und kostet 80€ weniger. Ob nun 7 oder 8 fach ist erstmal egal denke ich.


----------



## giant_r (6. August 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Das soll ja noch weniger wiegen als das Orbea Team und kostet 80€ weniger. Ob nun 7 oder 8 fach ist erstmal egal denke ich.


das glaube ich nicht, mx 20 team wiegt 8,8kg gewicht von mehreren leuten bestätigt,  das ghost je nach angabe zwischen 9 und 9,8kg. ich bin dann mal gespannt, was es bei dir wirklich wiegt. bei siebenfach  eine kleinste ueberstzung von 28-36 ist dann auch eher was für's flachland...aber schön aussehen tut's.


----------



## harni (6. August 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht, mx team wiegt 8,8kg gewicht von mehreren leuten bestätigt,  das ghost je nach angabe zwischen 9 und 9,8kg. ich bin dann mal gespannt, was es bei dir wirklich wiegt. bei siebenfach  eine kleinste ueberstzung von 28-36 ist dann auch eher was für's flachland...aber schön aussehen tut's.


Soderla 
Da der Geburtstag langsam naht, hab ich das 24er Mx Team mit Bestandteilen mal aufgebaut.
XT Ritzelpaket u Schaltwerk,  sowie Syntace 45mm Vorbau u Flatbar haben ca.400 Gramm gebracht. 
Sattelstütze ist vom Kubike 20.
Reifen sind aber noch die schweren Kenda Drahtreifen. Di laufräder mit den 36 Speichen sind auch nicht gerade leicht.
Kommen noch 250gr für Pedale hinzu.











Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## giant_r (7. August 2017)

harni schrieb:


> Soderla
> Da der Geburtstag langsam naht, hab ich das 24er Mx Team mit Bestandteilen mal aufgebaut.
> XT Ritzelpaket u Schaltwerk,  sowie Syntace 45mm Vorbau u Flatbar haben ca.400 Gramm gebracht.
> Sattelstütze ist vom Kubike 20.
> ...



mein beitrag bezog sich auf das mx20 team im vergleich zu dem genannten ghost. nicht auf das 24er. ich finde das türkis-blau sehr schön.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. August 2017)

Die 130mm kurze Woom Kurbel ist heute vom Eloxierer zurück gekommen.

Wiegt weniger als die Hälfte der Originalkurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenWild (16. September 2017)

Ich denke hier bin ich in guter Gesellschaft und bringe mal mein aktuelles Thema zum Oreba MX24 Team ein.
Derzeit noch im Orignalzustand. Kaufentscheidend war die 9fach mit 36er Ritzel und Starrgabel mit Discoption.
Nach intensiven Praxistests auf technischen Abfahrten steht jetzt doch ein DISC und Federgabelumbau an. Ziel wäre das derzeitige Gewicht von 10,5kg zu halten oder zu unterbieten.
Beides da auf langen Abfahrten z.B. Frommestrail iund Bikepark in Fiss Hände und Arme unseres 7 jährigen zu stark beansprucht wurden.
Bestellt ist die Spinner Air Grind von Poisson bei Ebay für knapp 100€. Am neuen 24er Canyon eines Freundes ist auch eine Spinner verbaut und die spricht prima an. Bin gespannt. Die RST Air kostet deutlich mehr.

Diskutieren möchte ich sinnvolle Bremsen und Laufräder. Wünschenswert wäre tubeless, allerdings scheint das nicht so einfach zu sein.
Bei den Bremsen würd ich zunächst die Formula 24k aus dem Keller versuchen.
Bei den Laufrädern bin ich noch unschlüssig.
Entweder diese hier: http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/l...tb-kids/laufradsatz-gunsha-mtb-1600-kids-disc
Oder Federleicht.
Vorschläge, Anregungen?


----------



## harni (17. September 2017)

AlpenWild schrieb:


> ....
> Bei den Laufrädern bin ich noch unschlüssig.
> Entweder diese hier: http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/l...tb-kids/laufradsatz-gunsha-mtb-1600-kids-disc
> Oder Federleicht.
> Vorschläge, Anregungen?



Hi
Beim gleichen Laden gibt es noch den hier

Edit gerade gesehen: der ist nur für Felgenbremsen....

Grüße harni


----------



## joglo (18. September 2017)

Hi,
habe vor Kurzem länger nach einen brauchbaren und günstigen 24LRS Disk gesucht, hier meine Übersicht (mit den damaligen tagesaktuellen Preisen):

Pyrobikes - PLP Rio 24" disc LR-Satz Einzelverkauf, 1325g, 249€ (REMERX XCO Rio Felgen?)
Pyrobikes - PLP MC1 24" disc Einzelpreis, 1150g, 399€  http://pyrobikes.de/Laufraeder-Felgen
Federleicht - Laufradsatz 24" 100/135/Disc schwarz, 24Speichen, 1440g, 258€ http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...00-135-fb2013-07-19-08-24-261785980078-detail
Cyclecross Store - Gunsha MTB 1600 Kids Disc, 32 Loch, 1670g, 259,90€ http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/l...tb-kids/laufradsatz-gunsha-mtb-1600-kids-disc
AliExpress - TAOK Tk-248 disc, 1836g, https://de.aliexpress.com/item/24-i...lincher-Rim/32611681315.html?isOrigTitle=true 98€+19%Zoll

Ich habe mich aus Budgetgründen für die TAOK entschieden, Bilder hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-69#post-14762435, die sind OK, Gewicht und Lager etc. (hab nachgefettet) aber auch nicht wirklich grandios. Langzeiterfahrungen haben wir noch nicht.

Evtl. wären die Pyrobikes Räder von Hr. Fischer eine bessere Empfehlung?


----------



## AlpenWild (20. September 2017)

Dank an joglo für die Zusammenstellung.
Die Daten und Preise sind noch aktuell. Gute Idee bei den deutschen Herstellern von leichten Kinderbikes nachzufragen.
Hab daraufhin bei Pyro, Kania und Kubikes angefragt. Haben alle schnell und sehr hilfsbereit reagiert.
Bekomme jetzt einen Satz von Kubikes für 225€, Novatec Superligth mit 28 Loch Felgen, 2x1,8 Speichen mit 1422g.
Vertraue den Novatec Naben eher als den PLP von Pyro. Habe zu PLP übrrhaupt nichts gefunden.
Dort gibt es übrigens auch 100g Ultraligth Schläuche von Kenda in 24Zoll im Shop.


----------



## reijada (26. September 2017)

Nabend,

da meine Tochter nun das Focus Raven fährt, verkaufe ich das Orbea MX 24.
Das Rad ist in einem Topzustand!
Gewicht knapp 8,3 Kg
Es wird so verkauft wir hier im thread beschrieben, lediglich die Kurbel wird wieder gegen die Originale getauscht und auch der Tacho bleibt beim Raven...

...Und ist auch schon bei einem neuen jungen Besitzer!


----------



## fobee (17. Januar 2018)

So, nach dem Wunsch meiner Tochter nach einem Mountainbike und viel Recherche hier im Forum, habe ich nun auch zugeschlagen. Es wird ein Orbea MX24 Team in Blau/Rosa. Das habe ich eben gerade bei Rakuten.de zum Schnäppchenpreis von 330€ erstanden.
Der Geburtstag liegt zwar erst im April, aber so habe ich noch genug Zeit zum Optimieren.

Der Fokus liegt auf Gewichtsoptimierung und besserer Performance. Was habe ich mir bereits vorgenommen:

kürzerer Vorbau (wahrscheinlich KCNC FlyRide 50mm - den fahre ich selbst und ist mit knapp 90g für 30€ unschlagbar)
KCNC Lenker (habe ich noch im Keller liegen)
Avid Single Digit 7 V-Brakes?
Oder Scheibenbremsen wären auch ne Option, da ich noch Shimano BR-M615 im Keller liegen habe.

Schaltung - bin mir noch unsicher ob ich nur 9fach optimiere oder auf 10fach umbaue, kommt auf die Angebote drauf an, die mir über den Weg laufen

Reifen - RocketRon 24x2.1?
Ich berichte dann sobald das Bike da ist.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. Januar 2018)

fobee schrieb:


> Es wird ein Orbea MX24 Team in Blau/Rosa. Das habe ich eben gerade bei Rakuten.de zum Schnäppchenpreis von 330€ erstanden.



Als Schnäppchen würde ich das für das 2017er Modell nicht gerade bezeichnen, habe zu Ostern '17 nur 10€ mehr beim Händler in Ö inkl. Seitenständer bezahlt. 


Hier das Orbea meiner älteren Tocher im Ausbauzustand bevor es eingewintert wurde.

Rahmen, Gabel, Tretlager, Sattel und Bremshebel sind noch original - der Rest wurde getauscht:

Übersetzung von 9-fach 32/11-36 mit zu langer Kurbel auf 10-fach 29/11-36 mit kürzerer Kurbel und gebrauchtem Schalthebel, Schaltwerk und Kassette (eine 11-42 Kassette hab ich probiert, funktionierte aber nicht)
vorhandene Tune Naben neu einspeichen lassen + breitere Reifen.
vorhandene Avid Bremsen
den kürzesten (aber schweren) Vorbau den ich finden konnte (32mm)
neuen Lenker, etwas breiter und mehr Backsweep
Steuersatz, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Achsen, Griffe und Kette (ist momentan etwas zu lang) noch neu

Sobald ich meine Hängewaage wieder finde schreibe ich hier noch rein wieviel von den originalen 10,6kg noch übrig sind (schätze so um 8,5).


----------



## matsch (17. Januar 2018)

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, was für eine Kettenführung das ist? Danke


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. Januar 2018)

Die war schon original oben.
Wollte sie eigentlich gegen so eine https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685 tauschen, aber das Kettenblatt + der Bashring sind zu breit für die Ausnehmung in der Führung.


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fobee (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich jetzt die "Basis" erhalten habe (2018er MX24 Team, ohne Disc), ging es ans "Entkernen", Teile nachwiegen und recherchieren. Hier im Thread sind ja schon einige Einzelgewichte der Komponenten zu finden, ich habe mir dennoch mal die Mühe gemacht und alle Teilgewichte zusammengetragen.

Rahmen (inkl. Steuersatz und Schaltzughülle) *1.826g*
Gabel *910g*
Laufradsatz *832g* + *1.085g*
Bremsen komplett (inkl. Züge und Zughüllen) *605g*
Kurbel *565g*

Bashguard *132g*

Kettenblatt *109g*
Innenlager *272g*
Schalthebel *129g*
Schaltwerk* 276g*
Kassette *405g*
Kette *266g*
Lenker *230g*
Vorbau *124g*
Griffe *88g*
Sattelstütze *300g*
Sattel *275g*
Reifen *588g *+ *604g*
Schläuche *164g *+ *166g*
Pedale *299g*
Speichenschutz *35g*
Spacer *19g*
Kettenführung *13g*
Sattelklemme *39g*
Schnellspannachsen* 119g*

*Gesamtgewicht 10.475g*
Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen/ Planungen werde ich die serienmäßigen 10,5 kg nun um gut 1 Kilo erleichtern und das zu einem Preisverhältnis von 0,30€/g.
Nun warte ich erst einmal auf die Teillieferungen und melde mich dann demnächst mit dem Ergebnis.  Ich muss aber den Stimmen hier im Thread recht geben, es wäre wohl wirklich sinnvoll, wenn Orbea ein Rahmenset anbieten würde.


----------



## fobee (4. Februar 2018)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Als Schnäppchen würde ich das für das 2017er Modell nicht gerade bezeichnen, habe zu Ostern '17 nur 10€ mehr beim Händler in Ö inkl. Seitenständer bezahlt.



Ich habe übrigens nicht mehr das 2017er Modell, sondern bereits das 2018er.
Diese unterscheiden sich jedoch nur um die Schaltkomponenten, welche bei mir ohnehin rausfliegen. 

Die ersten Komponenten sind nun angekommen. Ein Paket kommt morgen noch und ein XT 10fach Schaltwerk + Kassette und KCNC Achsen kommt dann irgendwann demnächst von RCZ noch.


----------



## EmDoubleU (5. Februar 2018)

Hi,

mein Sohn bekommt zum 8ten Geburtstag auch ein Orbea MX 24 Team.






An der serienmäßigen Basis habe ich gar nicht so viel geändert.

Shimano SLX RD-M670 GS 10-fach Schaltwerk mittlere Länge
(Mein eigentlicher Favorit war das noch stärker gedämpfte und kürzere Zee RD-M640, aber das funktionierte in der Konstellation vermutlich aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben am 24"er nicht optimal - deshalb das mittellange SLX.)
Shimano Zee-Shifter SL-M640 10-fach
Shimano Kette HG54 10-fach
Shimano Deore XT-Kassette 10-fach 11-36
Ben-E-Bike Leichtsattel mit Cromo-Rails
Avid Single Digit V-Brakes vorn und hinten komplett
orange Shimano-Außenhüllen für Brems- und Schaltzüge
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2,1" Performance
Schwalbe 26" Extralight-Schläuche
Wellgo WR-1 Pedale schwarz
Pro XCR Carbon Flatbar 580mm
ESI Racers Edge in orange (eingekürzt)
Das Kettenblatt und den Bashguard habe ich erst einmal im original Zustand gelassen, dank 104er Lochkreis denke ich da aber nochmal über eine Änderung mit einem kleineren Narrow-Wide-KB nach. Das Gesamtgewicht vom Rad habe ich noch nicht ermittelt, mir ging es vor allem um funktionale Verbesserungen und kleinere optische Akzente. Ich hänge es aber die Tage mal an die Kofferwaage.


----------



## 19irme80 (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz vor Weihnachten bin ich mit meinem Sohn zielstrebig zum Händler gegangen um ihm ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Für mich war klar, dass es der Nachfolger seines KANIA 20 Small wird und er sich einfach nur eine Farbe aussuchen soll. Dort angekommen kam es allerdings anders. Er sah das rote MX24, sagte "Papa, das sieht aus wie deins..."  und dann war alles andere Nebensache.
Er fährt richtig gerne damit, deshalb macht der Gewichtsunterschied wahrscheinlich nicht so viel aus. Ein paar Änderungen waren natürlich trotzdem Pflicht.

Griffe, Lenker, Vorbau, Kettenblatt und eine 10-Fach Deore XT mit Deore Trigger.


----------



## below (6. Februar 2018)

Ja das kenne ich vom MX20 - war bei uns genauso. Jetzt wird es wohl auch das MX24 Team werden, weil ihm alle Alternativen nicht gefallen - es muss rot sein.


----------



## fobee (7. Februar 2018)

Ich finde es sehr cool, was hier auch schon mit den Kinderbikes alles "angestellt" wird. Ich bin total angefixt und fühle mich in dieser Gesellschaft gut aufgehoben.  
Darum möchte ich euch auch nochmal mein bisherigen Zwischenstand präsentieren. 

Vorgestern Abend:




Gestern Nachmittag:




Jetzt fehlt, wie gesagt, auch nur noch das Paket von RCZ...

@Carpman angeregt von deinem Bild hatte ich kurz die farbigen Zughüllen auch im Warenkorb , war mir dann aber doch keine 30€ wert. Sieht aber wirklich gut aus.


----------



## KIV (7. Februar 2018)

Farbige Brrmszughüllen gibt's auch recht günstig, zB https://m.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Bowde...:m:mxfgMuvrgaFvfqQxZp0Rw3w&varId=420702907185

oder bei Studio Brisant, hab ich glaubich auch schon bestellt...


----------



## EmDoubleU (7. Februar 2018)

fobee schrieb:


> ....  angeregt von deinem Bild hatte ich kurz die farbigen Zughüllen auch im Warenkorb , war mir dann aber doch keine 30€ wert. Sieht aber wirklich gut aus.



Hi,

ich finde, Dein Orbea-Aufbau wirkt auch ohne die farbigen Außenhüllen sehr schön frisch - klasse! 
Da es bei bei meinem Sohn unbedingt die schwarze Variante werden sollte, wollte ich das Schwarz aber wenigstens mit ein paar farblichen Akzenten auflockern.


----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (17. Februar 2018)

Hallöchen allerseits! 

Ich habe nach langer Recherche auch den Weg zum Orbea MX 24 gefunden, allerdings zum schwergewichtigeren Disc. Da muss er durch.
Danke an alle, die hier Gewichte und ähnliches veröffentlicht haben. Falls hier einer von hinten nach vorne liest hier nochmal die Kurzform:
Das Mx 24 mit Felgenbremsen wiegt 10,5 kg, das mit Disc  11,69kg, jeweils mit Pedalen.  Nicht gerade wenig für einen kleinen Jungen, ich weiß.
Nun meine Frage:
Da das Rad noch etwas zu groß ist, muss ich hier einiges austauschen, einfach deshalb, damit mein Sohn mit dem Rad überhaupt fahren kann.
Er braucht kürzere Kurbeln (so um die 125mm), dabei könnte ich auch gleich das Kettenblatt wechseln auf Wide-Narrow, um die Kette stabiler zu halten und mehr Kraft zu übertragen. Ist der Kettenschutz dann überflüssig oder wird dadurch die Verletzungsgefahr erhöht? Ich habe schon viele Bilder ohne Kettenschutz vom MX 24 gesehen...
Die Pedale sind aus hässlichem Kunststoff, da wird gewichtsmäßig nichts mehr zu machen sein.
Das Lager würde ich evtl. auch tauschen, wenn sich das später wieder nutzen ließe mit der größeren originalen Kurbel.
Der Austausch soll nicht erfolgen, damit er einige hundert Gramm sparen kann. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Gewichtstuning auch meist zu teuer.
So weit ich weiß passten die Kurbeln vom WOOM 5 Rad noch an das MX24 (ohne Disc mit 8 Gängen) - kann mir einer von Euch sagen, welche Alternativen es noch gäbe für 10 Gänge?

Ich würde den Vorbau anfangs einfach umdrehen bzw. die Spacer nach oben vertauschen, damit er sicherer an den Lenker gelangt. Ist da ein Denkfehler drin? Muss ich als Zwischenlösung einen kürzeren Vorbei einbauen?

Auch die Umstellung auf Tubeless scheint ja trotz ausgewiesener "Tubeless-Ready" Eigenschaft nicht ganz so einfach zu sein. Ich würde dazu gerne mehr Erfolgsmeldungen hören. 

Danke für Eure Einschätzung!

Liebe Grüße
Herta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (17. Februar 2018)

Hi,

ich bin fürs erste am Orbea 24 MX Team auch auf einen kürzeren Vorbau mit 50mm gegangen - serienmäßig sind ja 70mm verbaut. Der kürzere Vorbau sorgt für eine deutlich ausgewogenere Sitzposition.

Hab mich für den preiswerten und leichten Klassiker entschieden: KCNC Fly Ride C für knapp 30€ z.B. bei R2.

Den Gabelschaft habe ich ebenfalls nicht gekürzt, sondern über dem Vorbau mit Spacern aufgefüllt. Das bißchen Flexibilität wollte ich gerade an einem Kinderrad mit einem mitwachsenden Fahrer erhalten.

Achso, das Gesamtgewicht wollte ich ja noch nachreichen: An einer einfachen, digitalen Kofferwaage kommt das Rad jetzt auf knapp 9,8kg.


----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (17. Februar 2018)

Okay, danke! Dann habe ich zumindest nicht alles falsch verstanden 

Ich kann mich allerdings nach wie vor schwer damit abfinden, dass ein einfaches Stück Aluminium 30 Euro wert sein soll


----------



## Schnegge (17. Februar 2018)

Bei tubless sind die Reifen das Problem. Hab es mit 'nem Rocket Ron probiert. Ich habe keinen tl rrady reifen in 24 zoll gefunden. Die Auswahl an brauchbaren 24 Zoll Reifen für MTBs ist so ja schon sehr bescheiden... Hinten ist es mir mit viel Aufwand zum Glück gelungen den dicht zu bekomme.  Vorher musste ich einen Snakebite nach dem anderen bearbeiten trotz am Ende 2 bar bei unter 35 kg . Vorne habe ich dann irgendwann aufgegeben... 
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (17. Februar 2018)

Ach so! Daran, dass es gar keine geeigneten 24er TL geben könnte, habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.  Aber ich denke da arbeitet die Zeit für uns. Diese "Technologie" dürfte sich gerade bei Kinder-Fahrrädern durchsetzen, wenn ich hier lese, welchen Aufwand mancher Papa treibt, um seinem Kind das bestmögliche Fahrerlebnis zu bereiten ist das ja im Vergleich zu anderem Gewichtstuning geradezu einfach umsetzbar - vorausgesetzt es gibt bald die passenden Reifen. Auch zu wissen, die Kinder werden nicht durch einen Platten gebremst nach Hause zu kommen, finde ich motivierend. 
Ich würde mich da auch nicht schämen, professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen


----------



## melbourne2018 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
für meine Tochter (7 Jahre) soll es ein neues leichtes Bike sein. Es soll kein schweres Gelände gefahren werden und auch auf der Straße gefahren werden.
Ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem Orbea MX 24 Dirt und dem MX 24 Team
Das Team ist so € 100,- teurer als das Dirt. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt?
Disc-brake soll nicht verbaut werden. Sonstige Unterschiede sind wohl die folgenden:
Dirt (ca. 10,9kg?):
Gabel: Stahl
Kurbelgarnitur: _Alloy 36t (152)_
Lenker: _Orbea Riser 540mm
Vorbau: Orbea Alu_
Hebel: _Shimano M310_
Ritzel: _Shimano TZ31 14-34t 7-Speed; (14-16-18-20-22-24-34) (Schraubkranz)
Schaltwerk: Shimano Altus M310
Kette: KMC Z50
Reifen: Kenda 922 24x1.95 (ca. 680g)_

Team (ca. 10,44kg?):
Gabel: Alu
Kurbelgarnitur: _Alloy 32t (152)_
Lenker: _Orbea OC-I Riser 560mm
Vorbau: Orbea OC-II_
Hebel: _Shimano Altus M2000_
Ritzel: _Shimano HG200 11-36 9-Speed; (11-13-15-17-20-23-26-30-36)
Schaltwerk: Shimano Altus M2000 SGS Shadow
Kette: Shimano HG53 9-Speed
Reifen: Kenda 1047 24x2,10" 60TPI Wire DTC (ca. 567g)

Würde sehr wahrscheinlich die Felgen ersetzen gegen einen LRS mit ca. 1650g und leichtere Reifen. So vonwegen rotierende Massen und auch noch recht kostengünstig zu tunen. Vorbau vielleich gegen einen 50mm ersetzen.
Hat jemand eine Meinung dazu? Danke und Gruß. Ingo_


----------



## Schnegge (18. Februar 2018)

Wenn du nicht mehr an der Schaltung tunen möchtest, ist das team ist das team aufgrun der Übersetzung deutlich besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melbourne2018 (18. Februar 2018)

Zusammen mit dem neuen LRS wäre hinten eine 8-fach Kassette (in vernünftiger Abstufung) dran. Die _Altus M310_ kann glaube ich auch 8-fach. Dazu sehr wahrscheinlich noch einen neuen 8-fach Hebel.
Für die € 100,- Preisunterschied von Dirt zu Team könnte ich den LRS mit Mänteln, Kassette und Kette tauschen.
Sind die Schaltwerke (bis auf den einen Gang mehr) vergleichbar?


----------



## joglo (19. Februar 2018)

Herta_Gehtsnich schrieb:


> Hallöchen allerseits!
> ...
> Er braucht kürzere Kurbeln (so um die 125mm), dabei könnte ich auch gleich das Kettenblatt wechseln auf Wide-Narrow, um die Kette stabiler zu halten und mehr Kraft zu übertragen. Ist der Kettenschutz dann überflüssig oder wird dadurch die Verletzungsgefahr erhöht? Ich habe schon viele Bilder ohne Kettenschutz vom MX 24 gesehen...
> Das Lager würde ich evtl. auch tauschen, wenn sich das später wieder nutzen ließe mit der größeren originalen Kurbel.
> ...


Wir haben die Woom Kurbel (gabs bis vor kurzem noch in 150mm, komischerweise hat Woom jetzt nur noch 130mm sogar am 26er) an einem 24er mit 9fach ohne Probleme, könnte evtl. auch noch mit 10fach klappen, siehe das hier)


----------



## moerk (3. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin gerade dabei meinem Junior ein mx24 Team Disc aufzubauen und hab den feinen Fred hier entdeckt- Daumen hoch für die ganzen hilfreichen Infos .
Kann mir einer von euch sagen was die Starrgabel im mx24 für eine EBH hat bzw. Ob sich da mit einer RST f1rst Air viel ändert?
Und der original Lenker - ist der 31.8?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## fobee (3. März 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin gerade dabei meinem Junior ein mx24 Team Disc aufzubauen und hab den feinen Fred hier entdeckt- Daumen hoch für die ganzen hilfreichen Infos .
> Kann mir einer von euch sagen was die Starrgabel im mx24 für eine EBH hat bzw. Ob sich da mit einer RST f1rst Air viel ändert?
> ...



Hallo,

bezüglich der EBH der Originalgabel war ich eben kurz mal im Keller und grob gemessen komme ich auf 407mm. Ein Umbau auf die RST f1rst sollte aber möglich sein, soweit ich weiß, wurde das hier auch schon gemacht.

Ja, der Lenker hat im Klemmbereich Standardmaß von 31,8mm Durchmesser. Ich würde jedoch ohnehin empfehlen, natürlich abhängig von der Größe deines Juniors, einen neuen/ kürzeren Vorbau zu verbauen. Ich finde 70mm für die Kleinen schon ziemlich lang.

Grüße
fobee


----------



## moerk (3. März 2018)

@fobee 

Vielen Dank. Die RST hat 410mm, passt ja...

Vorbau wollte ich auf 40mm wechseln, deswegen ja die Frage


----------



## fobee (3. März 2018)

Achso, der Lenker bleibt.  Verstehe.

Bezüglich kurzem und leichtem und günstigen Vorbau ist mir durch das letzte BIKE Magazin der hier aufgefallen:

https://www.propain-bikes.com/Artikeldetail?StuffID=676470e6-ee7f-4185-ad99-fb0a6bab407e

Ich habe leider selbst keine Erfahrung mit dem Teil, hört sich aber vielversprechend an.


----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (16. März 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich einen technischen Grund, warum das Rad nur auf EINER Seite die Bowdenzüge INNEN verlegt bekam?


----------



## fobee (16. März 2018)

Lediglich der Schaltzug ist bis zum Tretlager innen verlegt, ansonsten gibt es keinerlei weitere Züge innen. Der Bremszug müsste ja dann durchs Oberrohr, welches auch ziemlich schmal ist. Zudem ist der Rahmen ja der gleiche für die Disc-Version des MX24 und wer will schon Hydraulikleitungen offen durch den Rahmen ziehen!?
Machen ja einige Hersteller so, dass sie nur die Schaltzüge innenverlegen.

Irgendwie verstehe ich deinen Einwand nicht.


----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (17. März 2018)

Und ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht! 

ICH will ja keine Leitungen irgendwo durch ziehen, das soll der Hersteller machen.
Warum ich so viele Leitungen wie möglich innen haben will? Ich finde das ästhetischer, weil die Form des Rahmens dadurch klarer hervortritt, was im Zusammenspiel mit der zurückhaltenden Lackierung umso besser gelingen könnte. Orbea wirbt übrigens auch selbst irgendwo damit.
Und wenn SOWIESO schon eine Leitung innen drin ist (sein KANN, durch die Öffnungen im Rahmen, wäre es ein Leichtes, noch eine zweite Leitung hineinzulegen).
Als Laie stelle ich mir auch einen Zugewinn an Sicherheit vor, weil Leitungen schwerer von außen beschädigt werden können.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe



fobee schrieb:


> ...wer will schon Hydraulikleitungen offen durch den Rahmen ziehen!? ...



fürchtest du bei Reparaturen/ Verschleiß einen höheren Aufwand bei Innenverlegung?

Grüße
Herta


----------



## fobee (17. März 2018)

Generell sind innenverlegte Bremsleitungen deutlich aufwendiger zu verlegen und schlechter/ umständlicher wartbar. Das ist korrekt.
Am konkreten Beispiel des MX24 könnte der Hersteller keinen anderen Weg mit den Leitungen gehen:

1. gibt es nur einen Schaltzug (1fach Antrieb) welcher innenverlegt ist. Das ist Top und nicht selbstverständlich bei Kidsbikes. 
2. kann der Bremszug für V-Brakes nicht den gleichen Weg gehen, wie der Schaltzug, da er dann einen unnötigen Weg wieder hoch am Sattelrohr gehen müsste. Unsinn.
3. glaube ich, dass das Oberrohr zu filigran ist, um dieses auch noch mit Zugdurchführungen zu durchlöchern.

Ich finde den Rahmen des Orbea wirklich sehr gelungen und mich stören die wenigen Züge auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (17. März 2018)

Okay, jetzt verstehe ich dich besser.
Und DA das Rad eben für ein Kid Bike so hübsch aussieht, fände ich es ja so schade, auf halbem Weg aufzuhören und die Chance auf Rahmendurchführung nicht auch zu Ende zu nutzen.

Zu 2: Ich habe ja das "Disc"- bei dem könnten die Bremsleitungen auch gerne da raus kommen, wo der Bowdenzug für die Schaltung raus kommt, da ja die Bremse ebenfalls in der Nähe der Nabe ist und nicht außen an der Felge.
Zu 3: Du machst mich neugierig mal unter die Gummiabdichtung der Einführungsöffnung zu schauen, ob da echt kein Platz mehr wäre für einen Durchmesser < 3mm.

Grüße
Herta


----------



## Herta_Gehtsnich (17. März 2018)

Da passen ohne Materialabtragung beide Züge problemlos rein.







Können wir dann als Fazit festhalten: 
Es gibt bei der HERSTELLUNG des MX Disc keinen anderen Grund als Kostenersparnis oder ungenügende Planung, bei der BENUTZUNG den Nachteil geringerer Sicherheit und bei der WARTUNG den Vorteil der einfacheren Austauschbarkeit?


----------



## fobee (4. April 2018)

So, der Aufbau für meine Tochter ist nun auch endlich fertig. Nach langer Wartezeit und Lieferschwierigkeiten von RCZ, konnte ich gestern Abend den Aufbau beenden. Insgesamt habe ich zwar nun den Kaufpreis verdoppelt , aber dafür ein Gesamtgewicht von 9,4 kg fahrfertig erzielt.

*Rahmen* Orbea MX24 (inkl. Steuersatz + Schaltzughülle) *1826g
Gabel* Orbea Alu 24" *910g 
Laufradsatz* Orbea Alu 24" *1917g 
Bremse* Avid Single Digit 7 V-Brake Felgenbremsen + Speed Dial 7 Bremshebel im Set *555g 
Kurbel * Alloy 152mm *565g 
Kettenblatt* Garbaruk Kettenblatt 104mm 32t narrow wide *58g
Innenlager* VP-BC73 *272g
Schalthebel* Shimano SLX 10-fach Schalthebel rechts Rapidfire PLUS SL-M670 *151g
Schaltwerk* Shimano XT 10-fach Schaltwerk RD-M786 GS Shadow *256g
Kassette* Shimano 10-fach Kassette CS-HG50 11-36 * 379g
Kette* SRAM 10-fach Kette PowerChain PC 1051* 244g
Lenker* KCNC Lenker Darkside Flat 31,8x600mm schwarz (gekürzt)* 155g
Vorbau* KCNC Vorbau Fly Ride C 31,8 mm | 5° 50 mm * 93g
Steuersatz* FSA 1-1/8" Semi-Integrated * -
Griffe *ESI GRIPS Soft Grip Chunky pink (gekürzt) *51g 
Sattelstütze * BBB 27.2x400mm (gekürzt) *239g
Sattel* Ben-e-bike Kindersattel Titan *131g
Reifen* Schwalbe Faltreifen - Addix - LiteSkin - RocketRon 24x2.1" *497g + 492g
Schläuche* Schwalbe SV 14A 26" XX-Light *100g + 95g
Pedale* VP Components Kinder-Pedale VP-227  *285g *

*Sonstiges*
KNOG Oi Small Klingel Classic Edition | 22.2 mm schwarz * 18g*
Sattelklemme *25g*
KCNC Schnellspannachsen Titan MTB schwarz *41g*
Carbonspacer *7g
*


----------



## reijada (4. April 2018)

Fein, fein!

Schöne Teile wurden verbaut, wenn jetzt noch ein leichter gebrauchter Laufradsatz irgendwo im Netz auftaucht, wird es richtig leicht


----------



## fobee (4. April 2018)

Ja, an der Kurbel und am Laufradsatz ist noch das meiste Potential im Bezug auf das Gewicht, allerdings auch dann eher unverhältnismäßig vom Preis. Im Moment habe ich ein Euro-Gramm-Verhältnis von 0,32€/g, was ich vollkommen okay finde. Mehr geht immer.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (5. April 2018)

Hat jemand an der originalen Kurbel mal ein größeres KB montiert?
Idealerweise mit Kettenschutzring? 
(Rad wird viel auf der Straße genutzt und Sohn kurbelt sich "tot")


----------



## moerk (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch noch mal weils so schön geworden ist ...hat jetzt fahrfertig ca. 10,9 kg - trotz Federgabel


----------



## fibm (14. April 2018)

Hier das gepimpte MX24 für meinen Sohn. 9,1 kg so wie es da steht. Geile Mühle geworden, auch wenn mich mein Sohn heute gefragt hat warum er neue Laufräder braucht ... das wird er schon noch lernen .

Mein Fazit des MX ist aber eher durchwachsen (aus der Teile-Freak-Perspektive). Der Rahmen sieht schon gut aus. Das war es dann aber auch. Alle verbauten Teile sind bleischwer und auch nicht unbedingt kindgerecht. Der Vorbau zu lang, die Kurbel zu lang, das Tretlager zu hoch, die Bremshebel (2 Finger) unpassend, das Oberrohr recht hoch, der Sattel naja. Letztlich ist man mit einem Kania/Pyro besser beraten wenn man ein leichtes kindgerechtes Rad aufbauen will. In Summe kostet das Rad so sicher 750€ wobei ich einige alte Teile aus dem Keller verbaut habe.


----------



## fobee (15. April 2018)

Aus der 





fibm schrieb:


> Teile-Freak-Perspektive


 muss ich dir Recht geben, dass die "Basisausstattung" einem nicht vom Hocker reißt, sondern eher verschreckt. Allerdings würde ich dir widersprechen, was den Vergleich mit Kania angeht. Ich habe ohne "Restekiste" das MX24 Team von Grund auf aufgebaut (9,4 kg) und insgesamt 680€ ausgegeben (Teileliste weiter oben hier im Thread).

Wenn ich jetzt den Vergleich zu einem Kania Twentyfour ziehe, ist das Kania mit 595€ zwar vielleicht etwas billiger und noch 700-850g (je nach Rahmengröße) leichter, aber:

nur Altus 8fach gegen XT 10fach Schaltung

Tektro V-Brakes gegen Avid Single Digit 7
1,85" Schwalbe Moe Jow Bereifung gegen Rocket Ron 2,1"
540mm Lenker gegen 580mm
...generell habe ich und viele hier im Thread eine deutlich höherwertige Ausstattung.
Also als "Teile-Freak" begeistert mich das Kania noch weniger, von der Optik ganz zu Schweigen. Der Rahmen wird leichter sein, aber ansonsten sehe ich keinen Vorteil. Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber perfekt wäre ein Rahmenset von Orbea.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven78 (15. April 2018)

fibm schrieb:


> Letztlich ist man mit einem Kania/Pyro besser beraten wenn man ein leichtes kindgerechtes Rad aufbauen will.Anhang anzeigen 718449 Anhang anzeigen 718450 Anhang anzeigen 718451 Anhang anzeigen 718452



Dieser Beurteilung würde ich mich nach Anschaffung eines MX24 Teams anschliessen, welches ein Kania twentyfour small ersetzt. Hinzu dürfte noch der vermutlich höhere Wiederverkaufswert des Kanias im Vergleich zu einem gepimpten Orbea kommen.
Andererseits hat die schöne Optik des Orbeas auch seine Vorzüge ...





Letztlich hat das neue Orbea dank eines unschlagbaren Sonderpreises inkl. leichter Tuningmaßnahmen (Reifen, Schläuche, Griffe) und Ergänzung der Serienausstattung (Klingel, Seitenständer und Speichenreflektoren) lediglich 300,- € gekostet bei einem Endgewicht von ca. 10,2 kg. Das Kania twentyfour small mit gleichwertiger Ausstattung kostetet 600,- €, wiegt ca. 9,4kg und bringt im Weiterverkauf hoffentlich 400,- €.


----------



## Gian-carlo (17. April 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier auch noch mal weils so schön geworden ist ...hat jetzt fahrfertig ca. 10,9 kg - trotz Federgabel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 718015



kannst du ir sagen welche gabel du da verbaut hast?
ich bin jetzt bei 10,3 was wiegt die gabel?


----------



## moerk (17. April 2018)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> kannst du ir sagen welche gabel du da verbaut hast?
> ich bin jetzt bei 10,3 was wiegt die gabel?



Ist eine RST f1rst Air  (1690g), funktioniert prima.

Kleiner tip: Du könntest noch recht günstig Gewicht an den Bremscheiben (ca. -100g / SM-RT56 a je 6,90€, sehen auch besser aus mMn) und den schnellspannern (ca - 100g / Achsen a ca. 13€) sparen...


----------



## fobee (19. April 2018)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> kannst du ir sagen welche gabel du da verbaut hast?
> ich bin jetzt bei 10,3 was wiegt die gabel?



Bashguard abbauen und KB-Schrauben tauschen bringt auch nochmal wieder 130-150g. Ansonsten sind die Vorschläge von @moerk auch gut.


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. April 2018)

habt ihr mir ein link zu den KB-Schrauben und Schnellspanner?
War jemand ihr eigendlich mit seinem Tubeless umabu  und den Rocket Ron erfolgreich?


----------



## fobee (19. April 2018)

Bei mir sind die verbaut: 

KCNC Schnellspanner Set MTB | Titan silber https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Schnellspanner-Set-MTB-Titan-silber

RACE FACE Kettenblattschrauben 4 Stk. https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kettenblattschrauben-4-Stk

Wobei ich die Schnellspanner bei RCZ für spottbillige 10€ bekommen habe und die KB-Schrauben noch in der Restekiste hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (20. April 2018)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> War jemand ihr eigendlich mit seinem Tubeless umabu und den Rocket Ron erfolgreich?



bei einem von zwei Reifen....beim zweiten war nix zu machen - ab ca. 1,5bar  hat sich der Reifen so gewölbt, dass die Luft über die gesamte Flanke wieder raus ist


----------



## Alexeus (1. Mai 2018)

Wo gibt es denn den "Ben-E-Bike Leichtsattel" einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## fobee (1. Mai 2018)

Alexeus schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn den "Ben-E-Bike Leichtsattel" einzeln zu kaufen?



Einfach @Bens_Papa per PN anschreiben, es gibt auch einen Thread zum Sattel hier.


----------



## fbi4020 (3. Mai 2018)

Hi,
I am from Belgium and unfortunately, I don't speak German. I can barely read German 
So, sorry for posting in English.
Here is my work in progress for my son's bike.
The basis is a MX24 Dirt that I bought 2nd hand. I only wanted to keep the frame, so the "lower" specs are no big deal for me.


V-brake tabs shaved
full carbon fork (I made sure that fork height equals stock... in reality: 2-3 mm more)
wheels that I built (Novatec SP hubs, ZTR Crest Mk3 24H rims, Sapim CX-ray SP spokes, alloy nipples) . Notubes tape, tubeless valves
SRAM 10-42 GX cassette, X7 derailleur, Apex 11s flatbar shifter
short stem (32mm), Easton MonkeyLite SL bars, silicon grips
light platform pedals, light seat clamp, carbon straight seatpost, full carbon saddle (Aliexpress)
brakes : XT 785 levers, Deore calipers, 160mm "floating" discs (Aliexpress)
I still miss a few bits now to finish the assembly (screws, IS-PM adapter and expander for the carbon fork shaft.)
I've not weighted it yet... The stock crank is very heavy, but with a proper crank, the goal (sub 8kg) will be reached easily, I hope.
My son is looking forward to test it ! I think the difference will be VERY noticeable with the stock build he rode a few times with me last year.


Planned, from near to far future :
shorten an Alfine crank to 145-150mm (because I already have it, with a 38T ring)
internal cable and hose routing
shave cable stops
paint "sandblasting" and custom stickers or paint (will see with the kids... because after my son, my 2 daughters will also ride this MX24  )



 



The wheels : 1163g
I could have saved some extra grams with
carbon version of these hubs or Newmen hubs (or Tune of course)
lighter rims such as Ryde Edge MC1
thinner spokes such as CN Aero 330

BUT
the std aluminium Novatec hubs are much more affordable
Crest mk3 are way more reliable than MC1's, and wider too
CN aero 330 are impossible to get as a customer (moreover in short lengths and straight pull) ...if someone know how, let me know !


----------



## joglo (3. Mai 2018)

That’s a very nice bike!
Actually i’m quite envious, in particular on your nice and very lightweight wheel set.
Are the RR working tubeless? Some others had problems.

Another question: is the combination of the cheap crank, originally used for 8s, working well with 11speed?
Also this is a topic discussed here in some other threads with some mixed feedback like Frog (kaniabikes) cheap cranks work ar max with 8 or 9 speed.

If i may also add some criticism: i think the XT brake levler fit with the bling/chrome design not to the rest of the dark bike and the saddle is way too long. It looks to me like an real obstcale when smaller kids want to get on or off the bike.


----------



## fbi4020 (4. Mai 2018)

Thanks for your comments 

The wheels are indeed the masterpiece of this bike.
Good wheels make the greater improvement on a bike, so they are worth it, even if they cost >50% of the budget.
They RR are working tubeless flawlessly, as always or almost with Schwalbe tyres (according to my long experience with adult MTB tyres)
One of the 2 sealed perfectly from the first inflation, the other one needed 3-4 other re-inflations (maybe once a week) to hold its air perfectly. That is without riding the bike, what is the best method to shaken the liquid and seal a tyre.

For the crank, it looks to work OK but I cannot be affirmative, because I only did the assembly and the cable/derailleur adjustment. No real test ride so far (because no brakes  ). But the rating of a number of speed for chainrings is often overrated, in my opinion. Of course, thick rings for singlespeed/BMX chains cannot cope with thin chains...
Anyway, the stock crank is provisional. Then I will shorten an Alfine crank (170mm, 130mm BCD) to 145-150mm. It has a 38T chainring (officially 9 speed). I'll see how it works because it's not narrow/wide. That crank is still used on another bike, so that's not for tomorrow...

For the saddle, I first looked at kids saddles options. Some are difficult to get, some are expensive, some are heavy, etc.  So, that carbon saddle is just a test, I paid it only 13€, I'll see if my son likes it ot not and I will watch carefully... It's narrow and not that long compared to other saddles... I  thought first about cutting the nose, but that would only shorten it by less that 15mm (13-14 measured), so that's not worth the hassle, at least now before first test. It has to be done properly to avoid being hurt by delaminated carbon fibers.
If the test is OK, I'll even buy a second one for the next bike that's already ready  (a 26" carbon small Cannondale Taurine Team)
If not OK, I can refit the Orbea saddle that's not so bad, after all.
The chrome covers on the XT levers don't bother me. Not that I'm a fan of chromed components either... but I already had them, so decided to use them. Of course Magura MT8 would me my "top of the list" choice 

Sorry again for writing in English in this nice forum


----------



## adrenalin_pur (18. November 2018)

Freilauf defekt

Am 2014er MX24 Team (10fach Deore, Felgenbremsen) ist jetzt der Freilauf ohne Funktion d.h. Pedale drehen mit wie bei einem Fixie.
Bevor es es jetzt demontiert wird: besteht da Hoffnung auf Ersatzteil oder sonstige Tipps  ? Danke
(Rad hat max. 1500km gelaufen, Gelände erst seit diesem Jahr gesehen aber viel DRECK und Fahrer fährt viel auf den letzten beiden Ritzeln und im Wiegetritt)


----------



## joglo (18. November 2018)

sollte nicht sein, aber so ein Freilauf geht leider ab und zu mal kaputt, und ist da ansich gekapselt nur für ganz gewiefte zu reparieren, gut manche meinen dass auch mit WD40 reparieren zu können ...
Ersatzteil sind aber einfach verfügbar, ähnlich wie hier https://www.rosebikes.de/shimano-fr...5mWw1FnOxpIxijpC1IiK6Q667XPcWmwxoCT-kQAvD_BwE, aber check mal den genauen Nabentyp der bei Dir verbaut ist.
Der Tausch ist etwas tricky, weil Du den Nabenachskörper rausziehen musst um den Freilauf abzuschrauben. Etwas sorgfältig arbeiten, die Reihenfolge der Scheiben usw. merken, keine Kugeln der Nabe verlieren und am besten gleich schön nachfetten und zum Abschrauben des Freilaufs brauchst ein passendes Werkzeug. Kein Job um den mich reißen würde aber machbar.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (18. November 2018)

Danke für die Hinweise 
Habe schon mal den Freilauf an einer XT Nabe getauscht...ware ja gut wenn ein günstiger Shimano Freilauf passen würde. Schaue das nach. Danke.


----------



## Camber (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, mein Sohn bekommt zu Weihnachten ein Orbea MX24 Trail. Wer kann mir mit dem richtigen Luftdruck für die Originalgabel suntour xcr low air weiter helfen?  Habe nirgends eine Angabe gefunden. er wiegt etwa 35kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (4. Dezember 2018)

Gefunden hier:
https://www.dirtmerchantbikes.com/kids-bikes/sr-suntour-xcr-air-lo-suspension-fork-for-24-wheels

*and allows proper air pressures (~30-45 psi) for kids between 50-80 lbs.*


----------



## Camber (4. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Below.


----------



## Camber (6. Dezember 2018)

Wer kann mir eine Empfehlung geben für einen Bashguard in Carbon für das orbea mx 24 trail disc? Deweiteren für Kettenblattschrauben, sowie Schnellspanner. Reifen und Schläuche sind schon gefunden rocket Ron und probiere mal Schwalbe XX-Light in 26".Danke schon mal für die Tipps.


----------



## Camber (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo und ein gutes neues Jahr. Nachdem mein Sohn nun sein neues Rad bekommen hat ist er total begeistert. Meine Frage an euch ist. Hat jemand auf 2x 10 umgebaut oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert? Wenn ja was für Änderungen an der Kurbelgarnitur sind notwendig? Das originale Kettenblatt würde ich gerne weiter nutzen. Idee 24/32 vorne und hinten ein XT 10fach 11-36/42.


----------



## Schnegge (3. Januar 2019)

Camber schrieb:


> Hallo und ein gutes neues Jahr. Nachdem mein Sohn nun sein neues Rad bekommen hat ist er total begeistert. Meine Frage an euch ist. Hat jemand auf 2x 10 umgebaut oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert? Wenn ja was für Änderungen an der Kurbelgarnitur sind notwendig? Das originale Kettenblatt würde ich gerne weiter nutzen. Idee 24/32 vorne und hinten ein XT 10fach 11-36/42.


Was möchtest du denn erreichen... 24 zu 36 ist schon ein sehr kleiner Gang für ein 24er... ganz zu schweigen von 24 zu 42... ich habe an unser mx 24 ein 30er Kettenblatt dran geschraubt und die Kasette auf 11-40 umgerüstet... damit kommt der Kleine sehr gut klar... bei meinen beiden Jungs habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass egal wieviele Gänge vorhanden sind meistens nur der kleinste und der grösste genutzt werden sin
Bzw. wurden... die Gänge dazwichen sind scheinbar so gut versteckt, dass sie ersteinmal entdeckt werden müssen...


----------



## Schnegge (3. Januar 2019)

@Camber ich antworte dir mal hier...
Habe ein Hope Kettenblatt und einen Hope T-rex verbaut... die Kasette ist eine fast ungebrauchte Sram x9... die hatte ich noch. Ob man die originale shimano mit dem T-rex aufrüsten kann, weiss ich gerade nicht... alternativ wäre auch eine Sunrace 11-40 Kassette denkbar.... hatte auch mal drüber nachgedacht die ganze Kurbel gegen eine kürzere und sicherlich auch viel leichtere V-pace zu tauschen...


----------



## reijada (30. Januar 2019)

Auf keinen Fall auf 2 Fach umrüsten, das ist so was von 2010
Nein im Ernst, das ist quatsch, es wird dann eh immer der falsche Gang drin sein. 
Wenn die Bandbreite nicht stimmt lieber kleineres/ grösseres Kettenblatt und oder Kassette tauschen.
Bessere Performance, speziell für Kids, viel billiger, und leichter.


----------



## Foobarth (20. März 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mir als Nächstes die Umrüstung von Sohnemanns MX24 Dirt vorgenommen - ist nicht das aktuelle Modell, aber soweit ich sehen kann, hat sich an der Ausstattung nichts grossartig geändert bis heute. Ich versprech' mir etwas Gewichtsersparnis, ggf. mehr Gänge / größere Bandbreite und allgemein ein etwas "cooleres" Aussehen...

Ein paar Sorgen bereitet mir aktuell noch die Kurbel bzw. das Kettenblatt, sowie der Freilauf. Die Kurbel scheint (ohne genauer hingeschaut zu haben, ist ja noch montiert), keinen Standard-Lochkreis bzw. gar keinen zu haben, ist das also direct-mount? Würde gerne das Kettenblatt gegen was Kleineres tauschen, hier auf der schwäbischen Alb gibt's jede Menge Höhenmeter für 'nen Neunjährigen, auch innerorts ;-)

Die verbaute 7-fach Altus würde ich gerne gegen eine 9 oder 10-fach XT mit 11-36 Kassette tauschen, weiss aber nicht ob ich dafür den Freilauf wechseln muss und ob es mit dem Hinterbau bzw. der Achsbreite dann noch hinhaut.

Da ihr ja bereits den Umbau hinter euch habt, wäre ich für ein paar Tipps und Antworten auf meine dringendsten Fragen sehr dankbar.

Ralf.


----------



## turbomensch (21. März 2019)

Foobarth schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir als Nächstes die Umrüstung von Sohnemanns MX24 Dirt vorgenommen - ist nicht das aktuelle Modell, aber soweit ich sehen kann, hat sich an der Ausstattung nichts grossartig geändert bis heute. Ich versprech' mir etwas Gewichtsersparnis, ggf. mehr Gänge / größere Bandbreite und allgemein ein etwas "cooleres" Aussehen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

ich baue aktuell ein Orbea MX24 Team um - so wie's aussieht bleibt am Ende nur der Rahmen original - Bilder und Teileliste gibts wenn das gute Stück fertig ist. 

Hast du evtl. auch Bilder und ne Teileliste von deinem aktuellen MX24 Dirt? ich kenne diese Modell und dessen Ausstattung nicht im Detail, daher wäre ein aktueller Status hilfreich, um dir helfen zu können 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foobarth (21. März 2019)

Hi,

danke für das Angebot, bin mittlerweile auch etwas schlauer was Kurbel und Antrieb angeht und es läuft bei mir wohl auf zwei Möglichkeiten raus:

1) "Minimal invasiv" tauschen, heisst Antrieb bleibt weitestgehend da kaum tauschbar ohne radikalen Umbau, dafür Lenker, Sattelstütze, Reifen, ...eben das Übliche. Kostet nicht viel, bringt auch nicht (so) viel.
2) Radikal-Umbau mit neuem Laufradsatz, Kassettennabe und 10-fach Antrieb, Starrgabel mit Disc-Aufnahme, Rest wie oben. Bringt viel, kostet viel (mehr als gedacht).

Bin mir noch unschlüssig. Potentiell wird das Rad (Modell 2015, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) später auch noch von Sohnemann Zwei gefahren, würde sich also lohnen etwas mehr Geld und Zeit zu investieren. Allerdings schrecken mich Aliexpress-LRS und Gabeln noch etwas ab.

Die Teile:
- Ist: Altus Schaltwerk, 7-fach, Soll: XT 9 oder 10-fach
- Ist: Shimano "Mega"-Kassette, 14-34 auf Schraubkranz (das ist eins der Probleme), Soll: leichte 9 oder 10-fach Kassette 11-36
- Ist: Orbea Kurbel 36t (fest verbaut mit Kettenblatt, das nächste Problem), Soll: Leichte Kurbel mit max. 30t Kettenblatt
- Ist: Orbea V-Brakes, Soll: Avid Single Digit oder gleich Scheibenbremsen
- Ist: Orbea Starrgabel ohne Discaufnahme, Soll: bleibt oder China-Carbongabel mit Discaufnahme, halte nicht viel von Federgabeln bei der Größe und mein Sohn ist jetzt (noch) nicht so der Trail-Shredder
- Ist: Orbea Lenker, Vorbau und Grips, Soll: Was Leichtes von KCNC o.Ä.
- Ist: Orbea Sattel und -stütze, Soll: Was Leichteres
- Ist: Orbea Pedale, Soll: Kunststoff BMX-Pedale mit Pins
- Ist: Kenda Reifen 24x1.95, Soll: Maxxis DTH 24x1.75 oder Rocket Ron und leichte Schläuche


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. März 2019)

Die originale Kurbel vom 2017er MX Team 24 hat einen normalen 4x104mm Lochkreis, also ein 30er Kettenblatt wäre das kleinst mögliche.

Ich hab mir für 40€ eine Woom Kurbel in 130mm geholt. Spart die Hälfe an Gewicht ein, hat allerdings ein fix verbautes 29er Kettenblatt ohne N/W.


----------



## Foobarth (21. März 2019)

Danke! Das wäre auch ne Option für Variante 1, also Antrieb behalten. 29 auf 34 sollte ausreichen, gibt's die Woom auch in länger? Die aktuelle hat 152mm.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. März 2019)

Ja, am 26er verbaut Woom eine 150er Kurbel mit dem 29er KB.

Aber da die Kids wenn sie das 24er fahren kleiner sind, passt die 130er eh besser ans Orbea 
(grob sagt man ja Körpergröße in cm = Kurbellänge in mm. Also bei zB 130cm Körpergröße die 130mm Kurbel).


----------



## Foobarth (21. März 2019)

Wo hast du die Woom-Kurbel her? Direkt angefragt oder bekommt man die irgendwo online?


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. März 2019)

Direkt angefragt (und von einer Firma schwarz eloxieren lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foobarth (21. März 2019)

So, neue Kurbel ist jetzt definitiv fällig, nachdem ich vorhin beim Abziehen das Gewinde mit rausgerissen habe

Bevor ich aber die woom organisiere, hat schon Mal jemand die Sunrace FCM51 verbaut und den Dreifachkranz durch ein einzelnes KB ersetzt? Die Kurbel ist günstig und sollte nach Umbau auf Einfach auch nicht (viel) mehr als andere kinderkurbeln wiegen.


----------



## turbomensch (22. März 2019)

btw.. hat jemand mal den nackten MX24 Rahmen gewogen? oder muss ich das am WE nachholen?


----------



## Foobarth (22. März 2019)

Mach ich sobald ich die Kurbel abbekomme  Aktuell sitzt noch Kurbel, Innenlager und Steuersatz drin. Erstelle gerade eine Liste mit allen Gewichten und Einsparpotential. So viel sei verraten: die Stahlgabel des älteren MX24 Dirt ist ne Frechheit.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (22. März 2019)

Siehe auch Seite 5.

Gibt es einen link zur Sunrace Kurbel?


----------



## turbomensch (22. März 2019)

war zwischen den Bildern untergegangen.. Danke!


----------



## Foobarth (22. März 2019)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Siehe auch Seite 5.
> 
> Gibt es einen link zur Sunrace Kurbel?


Hab nur ein Angebot bei eBay gefunden - die Modellpolitik und erst recht die Website von Sunrace ist etwas verwirrend, aber laut Bild ist das eine 152mm Alukurbel mit normalen 104er(?) Lochkreis.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sunrace-Kur...312989&hash=item591ca81c2c:g:rToAAOSw~flcPhjI


----------



## Foobarth (22. März 2019)

Nachtrag: die Sunrace scheint genietete Kettenblätter zu haben, keine Bolzen - damit schon wieder aus dem Rennen.


----------



## Kati (22. März 2019)

Ich hatte mal ne günstige Sunrace-Kurbel gesehen, die hatte keinen 104 LK. War glaube paarundneunzig mm. Die haben aber auch günstige NW-Kettenblätter dafür. Auch sehr günstige Kettenblätter, dann allerdings Stahl. Kurbellänge war aber für Erwachsene.

Edit: War Sunrace FCM800 mit 96mm LK und 175mm Länge für Vierkant. Gibt auch ne Variante mit fester Achse


----------



## Foobarth (22. März 2019)

Anstatt der Sunrace hab ich jetzt die öfters hier anzutreffende Suntour XCT JR mit 152mm und 104BCD gefunden, preislich und vom Gewicht her im Rahmen und mit der Option ein 30t narrow/wide in Farbe zu verbauen 

Hab hier mal meine Teileliste und ein paar Rechnungen angestellt - paar Teile sind noch nicht final, Vorschläge oder eigene Erfahrungen natürlich herzlich willkommen. Laut Rechnung komme ich unter 9kg, das wäre prima und völlig ausreichend angesichts des Budgets.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MXYWuRtk0bxerAaIfZUdwys84HuPudXJAjMVUo0N5Ng/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## StefanMB (22. März 2019)

@Foobarth 
danke, paar Teile werde ich wohl auch bestell ...

LRS 24",  V brake, leichter als 1600g wäre echt mal interessant (aber <200,-€) ...
bei Ali finde ich nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foobarth (22. März 2019)

So ging's mir auch, ich wollte ja auf Freilauf und 9-fach umbauen, hab's aber verworfen weil ich keinen wirtschaftlich sinnvollen LRS gefunden habe, auch nicht in Fernost. Es gibt hier ein paar (optisch gute) Vorschläge, aber da sind wir dann auch schnell wieder bei rund 2kg. Disc habe ich ebenfalls verworfen aufgrund des zusätzlichen Gewichts und der Verletzungsgefahr, ein Argument was ich hier gelesen hab und mir einleuchtet. 

Ich hab den Radikalumbau also für das MX24 erst mal gelassen und heb' mir das für das 26" auf, was nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich benötigt wird. Da gibt's dann auch Auswahl für das "perfekte" Bike in Hülle und Fülle. Ansonsten, sollte es tatsächlich unter 9kg kommen, wäre ich wie gesagt super zufrieden angesichts des Originalgewichts. Viele Ersatzteile aus meiner Liste sind hochwertig genug, dass man sie auch nach dem MX24 weiterverwenden kann (und sollte), von daher auch eine Investition "in die Zukunft" und bei zwei Kindern noch wirtschaftlicher


----------



## Foobarth (22. März 2019)

Eine Frage noch an Diejenigen, die am MX24 die Gabel getauscht haben - ich hab meine Stahlgabel mal vermessen, hat eher die Maße einer 26"-Gabel. Schaft 17cm, Einbaulänge 40,5 (Mitte Achse bis Steuersatz). Die einzige sinnvolle Gabel, die ich gefunden habe ist eine Frogbikes (siehe Tabelle oben) mit 39,5 Einbaulänge, also etwas weniger und damit steilerer Lenkwinkel (aber auch niedrigeres Tretlager). Ich denke aber, das ist bei 1cm Unterschied vernachlässigbar, oder? Die Gabel ist recht günstig und bringt massiv Gewichtsersparnis. Bei Ali habe ich noch Carbongabeln gesehen mit noch mal ein paar Gramm weniger, allerdings nichts annähernd Passendes für das MX24 bzw. als Ersatz für die alte Gabel - Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## turbomensch (23. März 2019)

Foobarth schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch an Diejenigen, die am MX24 die Gabel getauscht haben - ich hab meine Stahlgabel mal vermessen, hat eher die Maße einer 26"-Gabel. Schaft 17cm, Einbaulänge 40,5 (Mitte Achse bis Steuersatz). Die einzige sinnvolle Gabel, die ich gefunden habe ist eine Frogbikes (siehe Tabelle oben) mit 39,5 Einbaulänge, also etwas weniger und damit steilerer Lenkwinkel (aber auch niedrigeres Tretlager). Ich denke aber, das ist bei 1cm Unterschied vernachlässigbar, oder? Die Gabel ist recht günstig und bringt massiv Gewichtsersparnis. Bei Ali habe ich noch Carbongabeln gesehen mit noch mal ein paar Gramm weniger, allerdings nichts annähernd Passendes für das MX24 bzw. als Ersatz für die alte Gabel - Jemand nen Tipp?



du willst bei V-Brake bleiben, oder? für Disc wüsste ich ne passende, leichte Gabel


----------



## Foobarth (23. März 2019)

Ja, soll vbrake bleiben. Hab noch fast neue Avid sd5 und disc ist mir noch zu heikel. Ich denke ich nehme die frog 69


----------



## Foobarth (23. März 2019)

Hmm, aber was ich natürlich nicht bedacht habe ist, dass die Aufnahme der V-Brake natürlich zur Felge passen muss. Die Frog-Gabel ist für 26", da dürften die Aufnahmen zu hoch sein für 24"-Felgen. Und eine 24" Gabel hat wiederum eine deutlich zu gerine Einbauhöhe :-/


----------



## Foobarth (23. März 2019)

Hat noch wer eine Original MX24-Alugabel übrig vom Tausch, die er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## turbomensch (3. April 2019)

Hätte ne Gabel vom MX24 Disc übrig, allerdings muss ich der fairness-halber sagen, ich habe gestern meine China-Gabel von Aliexpress bekommen https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Carb...713.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2bd74c4d2pF2qm (sieht der VPace optisch verdächtig ähnlich).
Passt optimal ins Orbea MX24 Disc und spart zum Preis von knapp 50 Euro mal locker 50% Gewicht (orig. Gabel 907gr. - China 439gr.)


----------



## Foobarth (3. April 2019)

Danke für's Angebot - ich benötige aber zwingend eine mit V-Brake-Aufnahmen. Hab aber jetzt eine Ersatzgabel vom aktuellen Team-Modell direkt vom Orbea-Händler aufgetrieben. Spart gegenüber meiner Stahlgabel auch noch ein halbes Kilo.


----------



## Gian-carlo (5. Mai 2019)

_*passt die Rst Gabel Plug & Play und die disc aufnahme auch ?*_
https://plugplay.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. Mai 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> _*passt die Rst Gabel Plug & Play und die disc aufnahme auch ?*_


Kommt darauf an, was du unter Plug & Play verstehst! Schaft ablängen, Kralle einschlagen, Gabelkonus von der alten auf die neue Gabel setzen, Vorbau montieren, Steuersatzlager einstellen und Bremse ausrichten sollte man schon machen...


----------



## Marshall73 (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem besitzen wir auch ein MX 24 Team Disc und es passt soweit ganz gut. Einen 45 mm Vorbau haben wir schon getauscht, ich habe auch eine 145er Ksnia Kurbel hier liegen, allerdings ist die 110 Welle zu kurz.

Hat zufällig jemand die Kurbel auch getauscht und kann mir sagen, welche Innenlagerlänge passt?

Danke. Marcel


----------



## Foobarth (10. Mai 2019)

Bei mir wird ein Shimano BB-UN55 68x118 verbaut - das Original-Lager an unserem älteren Dirt hatte glaub auch 118mm. Warum ist das bei dir kürzer?


----------



## Marshall73 (10. Mai 2019)

Ja, 110 ist verbaut. 19er Modell. Überlege 115 oder 118 und dann das Blatt ohne Bashguard nach außen. Der Kurbelstern der Kania käme beim jetzigen Lager an die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Fruehbremser (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo @Marshall73 

genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich am Freitag auch (MX24 Team).
Ich werde das Kettenblatt (30er mit Gewinde) nochmal außen montieren und dann abschätzen, ob ein 119er oder 115er Innenlager paßt.


----------



## Marshall73 (13. Mai 2019)

Habe heute frei und teste gleich mit 118. Sage dann Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foobarth (13. Mai 2019)

Ich habe wie gesagt ein 30t (mit eingebauten Distanzhülsen) innen auf einem 118mm montiert, kein Problem an der Kettenstrebe, ist noch mehr als genug Platz.


----------



## Fruehbremser (13. Mai 2019)

Foobarth schrieb:


> kein Problem an der Kettenstrebe



Du hast auch eine andere Kurbel! Die Originalkurbel lief ja auch ohne Probleme. Mit der Kaniakurbel sieht das anders aus.
Danke @Marshall73 , da lohnt sich das Forum schonwieder.


----------



## Marshall73 (13. Mai 2019)

So, mit 118er Lager passt es mit der Kania Kurbel. Das Blatt muss dann nach außen. Zwischen Kettenblattschrauben und Kettenstrebe sind ca. 1,5 mm Platz bei mir, allerdings mit einer Scheibe unter den Hülsen. Der Q-Faktor verringert sich trotz längerer Welle auch minimal.


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. Mai 2019)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was du unter Plug & Play verstehst! Schaft ablängen, Kralle einschlagen, Gabelkonus von der alten auf die neue Gabel setzen, Vorbau montieren, Steuersatzlager einstellen und Bremse ausrichten sollte man schon machen...



Welchen Scheibenbremsen Adapter Brauche ich da? der alte von der Gabel wird ja sicher nicht passen.


----------



## turbomensch (19. Mai 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> Welchen Scheibenbremsen Adapter Brauche ich da? der alte von der Gabel wird ja sicher nicht passen.


 üblicherweise sollten die Teile der alten Gabel wie du sagst Plug+Play passen.. die Anbaumaße an der Gabel sind mWn. genormt.. also zumindest fast immer gleich


----------



## Gian-carlo (19. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> üblicherweise sollten die Teile der alten Gabel wie du sagst Plug+Play passen.. die Anbaumaße an der Gabel sind mWn. genormt.. also zumindest fast immer gleich



Passt leider nicht! war heute Morgen gerade am zusammen stecken und habe es erst dann gemerkt.
kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## Marshall73 (19. Mai 2019)

Die Kania Kurbel kommt leider wieder ab. Trotz neuer Kettenführung für oben und Shadow Plus springt die Kette bei jedem Sprung ab. Ich denke, das passiert unten. Liegt wohl am fehlenden Bashring. Echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Schnegge (19. Mai 2019)

Gian-carlo schrieb:


> Passt leider nicht! war heute Morgen gerade am zusammen stecken und habe es erst dann gemerkt.
> kann mir jemand weiter helfen ?


 Die rst-first hat in der Regel (hab zumindest noch keine andere gesehen) einen 160mm postmout Anschluss... wenn man jetzt die Original 160er Scheibe nimmt... sollte man mit etwas Überlegung darauf kommen, dass man am besten gar keinen Adapter montiert....


----------



## Schnegge (19. Mai 2019)

Marshall73 schrieb:


> Die Kania Kurbel kommt leider wieder ab. Trotz neuer Kettenführung für oben und Shadow Plus springt die Kette bei jedem Sprung ab. Ich denke, das passiert unten. Liegt wohl am fehlenden Bashring. Echt ärgerlich.


Wir hatten auch immer Ärger mit abspringender Kette... seit wir ein narrow wide Kettenblatt drauf haben ist Ruhe.


----------



## Marshall73 (19. Mai 2019)

Gut zu wissen, habe erstmal die Kette ordentlich gekürzt. Dann schaue ich mal parallel nach dem Kettenblatt. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (25. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Karup (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

darf man hier auch schreiben, wenn man das MX 24 Trail hat? 

Habe gestern recht günstig ein Trail aus 2018 bekommen.

Vorbau ist im Moment aus der Restekiste, ein anderer 45mm ist aber schon bestellt.

Die Reifen (Kenda 1047 24") wiegen rund 570g, da kann ich dann etwa 130g pro Reifen sparen.

Dazu eben noch die Schläuche und Bremsscheiben und ggf. andere Schnellspanner.

Werde auch die Kurbel zu tauschen.

EDIT:
Bestelle mir wohl die WOOM Kurbel in 130mm (oder wahlweise auch in 150mm), kann ich die ohne Probleme am MX Trail verbauen,? (10-fach Deore mit Sunrace Kassette, falls das ausschlaggebend ist) @schwarzerRitter ? (Grüße aus Wien!)

Hier das obligatorische Bild, leider wiegt das Ding halt 12,3kg ....


----------



## Foobarth (9. Juni 2019)

So, haben fertig!

Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten sind Sohnemann und Papa mächtig zufrieden und stolz, was draus geworden ist. Die Sub-9kg haben wir nicht ganz geschafft, wiegt jetzt ca. 9kg gegenüber gut 11kg im Originalzustand. Und das Beste: es ist seins, "one-of-a-kind" und soweit machbar von ihm selbst zusammengeschraubt.

Viel Spass und Erfolg noch bei euren Umbauten!


----------



## Karup (14. Juni 2019)

Anmerkung zu den originalen Bremsscheiben SM-RT10.
Zur Demontage benötigt man ein extra Werkzeug, keine Standard Octalink Nuss


----------



## Foobarth (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage zum Schwalbe SV14A. Das ist ja eigentlich ein 26"-Schlauch der offensichtlich zu groß ist. Hab ihn trotzdem in den Reifen gequetscht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass einer nun schon hin ist. Habt ihr da ein bestimmtes Vorgehen beim Einlegen, damit der bei euch nicht kaputt geht? Überlege gerade ob ich nicht auf 24" Schläuche und paar Gramm Mehrgewicht wechsle...


----------



## Karup (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Habe das MX 24 Trail nun fertig geändert.
Von 12,3 auf 11,4kg.

Reifen und Schläuche (26 Light) gewechselt.
Schnellspanner + Vorbau (40mm) getauscht.
Kurbel auf Woom 130mm geändert.
Die Kurbel alleine machte 380g aus! (781g zu 406g)

Evtl. kommt noch ein Carbonlenker vom Kollegen und eben die leichteren Bremsscheiben.





Bike - 380€
Reifen - 35€ je 130g/Reifen
Schläuche - 15€ je 50g/Schlauch
Schnellspanner - 10€ - 30g/Spanner
Kurbel - 45€ - 380g
Vorbau - 15 - 10g


----------



## MojoTom (26. August 2019)

hallo zusammen,
ab welcher schrittlänge konnten eure kinder auf das 24er orbea setzen?


----------



## MojoTom (26. August 2019)

erledigt, habe das Foto auf Seite 6 entdeckt


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. August 2019)

Karup schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe das MX 24 Trail nun fertig geändert.
> Von 12,3 auf 11,4kg.
> 
> ...


Welchen Durchmesser hat der Lenker? Mein Sohn hat das gleich Rad und finde auch den Vorbau zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (29. August 2019)

Hier unser MX 24 Team Disc mit 83mm Luftgabel und Dropper Post, NarrowWide 30er Kettenblatt auf 11-40 Kassette. Gewichtsersparnis stand nicht im Vordergrund sondern Performance und Stabilität. Mein kleiner Shredder springt nämlich derart über Kicker und Treppen hinunter dass sein MX 20 Team nach 2 Jahren nun komplett hinüber ist. Ich mag gar nicht daran denken wie dieses Schmuckstück in 2 Jahren aussehen wird. Scheibenbremsen sind für ihn übrigens echt notwendig, da seine Hände/Finger längere, steilere Trail-Abfahrten mit Felgenbremse nicht lange genug durchhalten.

Mich juckt es in den Fingern für den Herbst vorne den 2,35er Hans Dampf tubeless zu montieren (aber der sprengt mit 770g in 24 Zoll alle Gewichtslimits).

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (30. August 2019)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser hat der Lenker? Mein Sohn hat das gleich Rad und finde auch den Vorbau zu lang



Der Lenker hat 31,8mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Schnegge (30. August 2019)

@ Sonnenstern28
Sinnvoller Aufbau... vorausgesetzt die Gabel kann was... wobei unsere rst-f1rst bei beiden Jungs überfordert war... Im Nachhinnein hätte ich noch eine kürzere Kurbel verbauen sollen. Die originale ist schon sehr lang... bin aber nachwievor begeistert von dem bike. Das hat schon ordentlich was eingesteckt und läuft immer noch gut... hier mal in Einsatz letzte Woche...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (30. August 2019)

Danke. Seehr cooles Foto!


----------



## bs99 (30. August 2019)

Schnegge schrieb:


> @ Sonnenstern28
> Sinnvoller Aufbau... vorausgesetzt die Gabel kann was... wobei unsere rst-f1rst bei beiden Jungs überfordert war... Im Nachhinnein hätte ich noch eine kürzere Kurbel verbauen sollen. Die originale ist schon sehr lang... bin aber nachwievor begeistert von dem bike. Das hat schon ordentlich was eingesteckt und läuft immer noch gut... hier mal in Einsatz letzte Woche...


Wie groß ist der Bursche der das 24" fährt?
Und welche Protektoren setzt ihr ein?

Vielen Dank, und Gratulation zu dem kleinen Styler da


----------



## Schnegge (30. August 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Bursche der das 24" fährt?
> Und welche Protektoren setzt ihr ein?
> 
> Vielen Dank, und Gratulation zu dem kleinen Styler da


Ich glaube irgendwas um die 1.45 m. Protektoren müssten die ISX Hach EVO kids  sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (5. September 2019)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Mich juckt es in den Fingern für den Herbst vorne den 2,35er Hans Dampf tubeless zu montieren (aber der sprengt mit 770g in 24 Zoll alle Gewichtslimits).



Guck lieber vorher ob die Gabel breit genug ist....in die rst passt er nämlich nicht (baut eher breit).

BTW - Hat hier evt jemand den Minion DHF 24' im Einsatz und kann was zur Breite sagen?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. September 2019)

... und zum Gewicht, bitte.


----------



## wayne777 (13. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Tochter darf sich jetzt auch auf ein MX24 TEAM freuen. Im engeren Kreis standen KuBikes, Pyro und auch Naloo mit seinem Hill Bill. Alles tolle Bikes und ich finde es gut das es Hersteller gibt die auch diesen Markt besetzten. Letztlich war es auch der günstige Einstandspreis der mir jetzt, im Vergleich zu den oben genannten Mitbewerbern, einen vertretbaren Spielraum für das Tuning gibt und das Zünglein and der Entscheidungswaage war (ggf. noch die Frau - schon leicht genervt  ).

*Auch an dieser Stelle auch besten Dank an die Mitglieder die mit akribischer Detailarbeit Gewichte und Informationen zusammengetragen haben!!*

So, wie gesagt, Rad ist bestellt und sollte in KW 42/2019 geliefert werden.
Gewichtstuning, damit möchte ich erstmal beginnen. Soweit ich die Gewichte abgeglichen habe, ist mit dem Laufradsatz, der Kurbel, Kassette und Lenker schonmal der größte Teil einsparbar.

*Kurbe*l
Leider waren die Infos bzgl. Kurbel für mich nicht ganz verständlich. Ich würde gerne auf eine 130/132 mm Kurbel wechseln – laut Spez. Ist ein 152mm verbaut. Unsere Tochter ist 135 groß und laut Formel wäre ca. 132mm Länge die idealere Größe. Antrieb ist beim MX24 TEAM 9-fach (11-36). Je nach Aufwand, würde ich gleich auf 10-fach Umbauen (Shimano Deore/XT oder SRAM).
*Kann mir jemand bei der Auswahl von Kurbel und „Kleinteilen“ helfen?

Laufradsatz*
Hier würde ich gleich einen neuen bestellen und mit Rocket Ron inkl. extra Light 26 Zoll Schläuchen tauschen.
*Hat jemand die Einbaumaße für das Vorder-, Hinterrad?

Antrieb*
Je nach Aufwand, würde ich gleich auf 10-fach Umbauen (Shimano Deore/XT oder SRAM).
Kann ich den aktuellen Freilauf auch für 10-fach nutzen?

*Sattelstütze*
Die org. soll ca. 300gr. wiegen mit 300mm Länge. Hat hie jemand einen Empfehlung für eine leichtere Variante?

Die org. Teile werde ich dann in der Bucht verkaufen…so finanziert sich dann auch wieder der Umbau. Zudem freut sich meine Tochter und Sohn, als zweit Nutzer, über ein „Custom-Bike“ und das gemeinsame Projekt – Preis dafür, fast unbezahlbar
Ich freue mich auf eure Anregungen und Vorschläge!!

Viele Grüße !


----------



## fbi4020 (13. Oktober 2019)

Hello,
sorry for replying in English, I don't write/speak German well enough 

The freewheel body (shimano HG) is compatible with 10. 11 and even 12-speed cassettes.
For upgrading from 9-speed Shimano to 10-speed gearing, you have to change the cassette, the derailleur, the shifter and the chain. So you'd better go for 11-speed directly, or even 12, why not... (but it's a little more costly)
For the wheels, the spacing is traditional 100mm front and 135mm rear, quick release.
You'll get really light wheels only with a custom built (see mine in this thread with Crest mk3 rims and Novatec 411/412SB hubs, 24H)
For the seatpost, I bought a carbon one from Aliexpress, approx 135g and 25€
Finally, for the cranksek, don't go for too short arms. You're daughter will grow out, I think 140mm is a good compromise, or even 145mm.
FYI, I still have the original 152mm on my son's bike. Now I will pass it to my daughter who is 9 years old (135cm height)


----------



## olsche (13. Oktober 2019)

Carbon-Sattelstütze aus China. 
Bei ca. 20-25€ sparst du 150gr.
Schaltungsumbau würde ich mir sparen, ich sehe grade selber das 9fach ausreicht.


----------



## Schnegge (13. Oktober 2019)

Die Anzahl der Gänge seh ich auch als nicht entscheident. Egal ob 9 oder 12 es werden eh meistens nur 2 (der kleinste und der grösste) genutzt. Je nach dem wie eure Touren dann aussehen, würde ich dann eher schauen, dass die kleinste Übersetzung passt... die Originale ist nicht sonderlich uphilltauglich. Auch sollte der Käfig des Schaltwerkes beim 24er nicht allzu lang sein... bei der Kurbel würde ich auf 140 gehen... das sollte passen und sie wächst ja auch noch... 

Wir haben damals noch den schweren und sehr schmalen Lenker und die Griffe getauscht....

Bist du dir sicher, dass ein 26er exralight Schlauch passt... ich hatte damals versucht den Rocket Ron tubless aufzubauen... habe aber nur einen von zweien mit sehr viel Aufwand dicht bekommen... Mittlerweile wird einfach Standard-Schlauch gefahren... konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen... auch  habe ich die Felgen Aufgebohrt um Autoventile einbauen zu können... 24er Schläuche mit französichem Ventil gibt es nur online... Die meisten Örtlichen wissen gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt... also am besten schauen, dass dein Lagerbestand immer gefüllt ist...


----------



## giant_r (13. Oktober 2019)

26er schlaeuche im 24" geht problemlos.
dann gehen auch "franzoesische" ventile problemlos.
bei und rocket ron mit schwalbe extraleicht.
bergtaugliche uebersetzung 9fach hinten, wenn du schaltwerk und shifter behalten willst hinten und kurbel 130-140, wie die anderen schon sagen.


----------



## wayne777 (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht, wie viele und schnelle Antworte ich erhalten habe. Dann will ich auch gerne antworten.


@fbi4020 (I hope you are fine that I`m replying in german)
Danke, für die Bestätigung der Einbaubreite der Laufräder und die Information was den Freilauf angeht. Somit kann ich die Räder bestellen.
Ich habe einen Laufradsatz für ca. 219 Euro gefunden, Ca. 1460 Gramm. Deine Empfehlung (Crest mk3 rims and Novatec 411/412SB hubs ) habe ich noch nicht in diesem Thread gefunden - werde aber nochmal suchen.

Was die Kurbel angeht, werde ich der Empfehlung nachgehen und einen mit 140mm einbauen. Gibt es hier Emfpehlungen (Model, Hersteller etc.)?

Eigentlich habe ich keine große Lust Kassette, Schaltwerk etc. zu tauschen. Auch denke ich, dass 9-fach ihr/uns ausreichen werden. Mir ging es letztlcih um das Gewicht und die Performance beim Schalten. Bei 10-fach gibt es einfach viel mehr Auswahl und wenn ich dann schonmal das Werkzeug in die Hand nehme .

 SattelstützeCarbon ist super, AliExpress...ich bin etwas "schüchtern" was der Glaube an die Qualität betrifft, wenn Carbon (Hersteller???, technische Prüfung etc..) bricht und sich meine Tochter dann verletzt...

Muss leider unterbrechen und melde mich dann später nochmal...


----------



## fbi4020 (13. Oktober 2019)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Danke, für die Bestätigung der Einbaubreite der Laufräder und die Information was den Freilauf angeht. Somit kann ich die Räder bestellen.
> Ich habe einen Laufradsatz für ca. 219 Euro gefunden, Ca. 1460 Gramm. Deine Empfehlung (Crest mk3 rims and Novatec 411/412SB hubs ) habe ich noch nicht in diesem Thread gefunden - werde aber nochmal suchen.
> 
> SattelstützeCarbon ist super, AliExpress...ich bin etwas "schüchtern" was der Glaube an die Qualität betrifft, wenn Carbon (Hersteller???, technische Prüfung etc..) bricht und sich meine Tochter dann verletzt...



Here is the link to my post of presentation of the bike (well not yet finished at that time), and the wheels in particular (home build) :





						Orbea MX 24 Team
					

Und ich verstehe deine Antwort nicht! :lol:  ICH will ja keine Leitungen irgendwo durch ziehen, das soll der Hersteller machen. Warum ich so viele Leitungen wie möglich innen haben will? Ich finde das ästhetischer, weil die Form des Rahmens dadurch klarer hervortritt, was im Zusammenspiel mit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




I understand your apprehension for Chinese "no name" carbone seatpost.
And I would think the same if it was for a 70-80kg rider. But for a 30-35kg kid, my opinion is that it's strong enough.


----------



## harni (13. Oktober 2019)

Hi
Kürzere, leichtere Kurbeln macht Sinn. Bei der Vpace Kurbel ist gleich ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt verbaut. Dann hast kein Stress mit abfallender Kette. Mein Sohn fährt temporär die kurze 127mm? Kurbel von seinem 20“ Kubike und trotz 1fach kettenführung fällt die Kette gelegentlich runter.
Wenn du nicht gerade in die Alpen willst reicht auch 9fach mit 36z hinten. Meine kinder fahren hier vor der Haustür meine schönen alten Teile wie leichtgängige  9fach XTR Trigger und Syntace 25.4 Lenker u Vorbau. ☺
Sattelstütze USE Alien in 25mm mit Shim auf 27.2mm gabs hier mal günstig im Bikemarkt.
China Carbon sollte bei kindergewicht eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Preis Gewichts Verhältnis ist halt unschlagbar.
Tubeless hab ich mit den Felgen und den übrigens ganz guten, da schön breiten, original Kenda Small Block leider nicht hinbekommen.
Aber perfektionier nicht alles aufs letzte gramm für teures Geld.schau was du rumliegen hast und geh mit den kids in der Zeit besser viel in den Wald auf möglichst abwechslungsreiche Touren und übt spielerisch Fahrtechnik.
Grüße harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (14. Oktober 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> 26er schlaeuche im 24" geht problemlos.
> dann gehen auch "franzoesische" ventile problemlos.


Ok... habe ich noch nie ausprobiert... bingt aber auch nur rund 30g pro Reifen... bzgl. französichem Ventil: In den original Laufrädern passen ohne Aufbohren nur die französichen.
Wie sieht das denn bei den extralight mit Pannensicherheit aus... meine beiden haben schon regelmässig die normalen Schläuche geplättet. Der Rocket Ron ist ja schon recht dünn und bietet nicht viel Schutz gegen Durchschläge... Einsatz sind bei uns Trails bis S2 und Treppen sind auch sehr beliebt... ich überlege daher gerade auf die Downhillvariante des Schlauchs umzusteigen... Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das Bergauf keinen spürbaren Unterschied macht, wenn man es den Kids nicht erzählt bzw. keine Race-Ambitionen vorhanden sind.
Samstag hatten wir mal wieder so einen Fall... Durchschlag direkt am Ventilsitz... da war nix mehr zu flicken... Ersatzschlauch war bzw. ist noch in der Post... und das ganze 'ne Viertelstunde vor Ladenschluss... konnte nur durch einen spontanen Baumarktbesuch (der Örtliche war da schon im WE) just in time einen AV-Schlauch zum Apothekenpreis (10 CHF rund 9 EUR) ergattern und so den gestrigen Bike-Ausflug retten...
Das mit den NW-Kettenblättern, wie von harni schon angesprochen, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Beim originalen Kettenblatt war die Kette im Gelände regelmässig unten. Beim Umstieg auf NW wurde das deutlich besser. Also klare Empfehlung für NW. Ich würde zudem bei einer neuen Kurbel direkt eine Direktmout nehmen. Da kannst du dann bei Bedarf auch problemlos ein 28er Kettenblatt drauf machen...


----------



## wayne777 (14. Oktober 2019)

fbi4020 schrieb:


> Here is the link to my post of presentation of the bike (well not yet finished at that time), and the wheels in particular (home build) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sattelstütze
Sortiert nach der Häufigkeit der Bestellungen habe ich mir die Stützen bei AliExpres jetzt nochmal angesehen. Die sehen sehr robust aus. Also, Sattelstütze ist gelöst. Zur Bestellung, zahlt ihr mit Kreditkarte oder lieber über einen Zahldienst wie Paypal?

Laufräder
Hast du die selbst gebaut? DAs kann ich nicht leisten. Ich werde sie dann lieber fertig kaufen. 

Das bike sie toll aus - super Arbeit!


----------



## wayne777 (14. Oktober 2019)

harni schrieb:


> Hi
> Kürzere, leichtere Kurbeln macht Sinn. Bei der Vpace Kurbel ist gleich ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt verbaut. Dann hast kein Stress mit abfallender Kette. Mein Sohn fährt temporär die kurze 127mm? Kurbel von seinem 20“ Kubike und trotz 1fach kettenführung fällt die Kette gelegentlich runter.
> Wenn du nicht gerade in die Alpen willst reicht auch 9fach mit 36z hinten. Meine kinder fahren hier vor der Haustür meine schönen alten Teile wie leichtgängige  9fach XTR Trigger und Syntace 25.4 Lenker u Vorbau. ☺
> Sattelstütze USE Alien in 25mm mit Shim auf 27.2mm gabs hier mal günstig im Bikemarkt.
> ...



Hallo, 

danke auch dir für deine Antwort. 

Thema Kurbel
Also die Vpace würde passen. Im lieferumgang ist auch das Innenlager, passt das auch oder muss ich das noch etwas beachten?
Benötige ich ein Tool um das Innenlager zu entfernen?

Schlauch 26er...
Zugegben, ich war auch skeptisch, wie soll ein 26er in einer 24er Felge funktionieren...
Das habe ich hier im Forum gelesen und wurde mehrmals bestätig, also, ich werde es versuchen. Was die Anfälligkeit angeht gebe ich dir 
Recht, der Rocket Ron ist nicht gerade der am besten geschützte Reifen. Tubeless habe ich überhaubt keine Erfahrung, das hebe ich mir auf, solltes es mir im Winter langweilig werden... 

Geld/Gewicht
Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe mir  deshalb eine Excel erstellt, damit ich Aufwand (Zeit), Kosten und Gewichtsersparnis mal ins Verhältnis bringe und danach planen kann - sonst verlierste schnell die übersicht. Sonst hätte ich gleich für 900 - 1300 Euro von der Stange kaufen können, und gut ist ;-)


----------



## wayne777 (14. Oktober 2019)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ok... habe ich noch nie ausprobiert... bingt aber auch nur rund 30g pro Reifen... bzgl. französichem Ventil: In den original Laufrädern passen ohne Aufbohren nur die französichen.
> Wie sieht das denn bei den extralight mit Pannensicherheit aus... meine beiden haben schon regelmässig die normalen Schläuche geplättet. Der Rocket Ron ist ja schon recht dünn und bietet nicht viel Schutz gegen Durchschläge... Einsatz sind bei uns Trails bis S2 und Treppen sind auch sehr beliebt... ich überlege daher gerade auf die Downhillvariante des Schlauchs umzusteigen... Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das Bergauf keinen spürbaren Unterschied macht, wenn man es den Kids nicht erzählt bzw. keine Race-Ambitionen vorhanden sind.
> Samstag hatten wir mal wieder so einen Fall... Durchschlag direkt am Ventilsitz... da war nix mehr zu flicken... Ersatzschlauch war bzw. ist noch in der Post... und das ganze 'ne Viertelstunde vor Ladenschluss... konnte nur durch einen spontanen Baumarktbesuch (der Örtliche war da schon im WE) just in time einen AV-Schlauch zum Apothekenpreis (10 CHF rund 9 EUR) ergattern und so den gestrigen Bike-Ausflug retten...
> Das mit den NW-Kettenblättern, wie von harni schon angesprochen, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Beim originalen Kettenblatt war die Kette im Gelände regelmässig unten. Beim Umstieg auf NW wurde das deutlich besser. Also klare Empfehlung für NW. Ich würde zudem bei einer neuen Kurbel direkt eine Direktmout nehmen. Da kannst du dann bei Bedarf auch problemlos ein 28er Kettenblatt drauf machen...



Franz. Ventil geht gar nicht - danek für den Hinweis. Werde heute den Lauradsatz bei Gunsha bestellen. Der org. LR wird verkauft, als Refinanzierung ;.)

Ja, bzgl. Pannensicherheit habe ich auch bedenken. Jedoch starte ich mit dem Umstieg der Tochter von 20" auf ein 24" in ein neues Biking-Level. Der Junior bekommt jetzt das leichte umgebaute 20er "Hot Pepper", die Tochter das 24er und der Papa darf jetzt endlich mit allen so richtig auf die ersten Trails gehe.

Tochter freut sich schon auf den Umbau am kommenden WE, wenn den alles klappt.

update: Sclaverand Ventil: habe mich eben belehren lassen. Der LR hat auch ein SC (franz. Ventil) da es bei der Firma nur im Renneinsatz gefahren wird... Der LR wid für mich neu aufgebaut -


----------



## wayne777 (14. Oktober 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> 26er schlaeuche im 24" geht problemlos.
> dann gehen auch "franzoesische" ventile problemlos.
> bei und rocket ron mit schwalbe extraleicht.
> bergtaugliche uebersetzung 9fach hinten, wenn du schaltwerk und shifter behalten willst hinten und kurbel 130-140, wie die anderen schon sagen.



Die 9-fach, so denke ich, reicht auch aus. Mir geht es dabei um die Leichtgängigkeit der Schaltung. Hier habe ich bei dem                                         _Shimano Altus M2000 SGS Shadow_ und, so nehme ich an, auch Altus Schalthebel meine Zweifel. Ich würde geren leichtgängige Schaltung verbauen. Wennn dem Kind die Finger wegen dem Schalten schmerzen hat das ganze ja auch keinen Sinn. Gibt`s hier zu Erfarhung?


----------



## fbi4020 (14. Oktober 2019)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze
> Sortiert nach der Häufigkeit der Bestellungen habe ich mir die Stützen bei AliExpres jetzt nochmal angesehen. Die sehen sehr robust aus. Also, Sattelstütze ist gelöst. Zur Bestellung, zahlt ihr mit Kreditkarte oder lieber über einen Zahldienst wie Paypal?
> 
> Laufräder
> ...


Directly with credit card on Aliexpress. They do no offer Paypal, but I think a similar system... I never investigated.

Yes, I've built the wheels... Indeed it does need some tools and skills.
But you could maybe order a similar setup from a wheelbuilder. In Germany, for instance, www.wheelproject.com

Thank you 

Here is it completed :


But the saddle had been rapidly changed for the original Orbea. My son preferred that one, at least without padded bike shorts.


----------



## wayne777 (14. Oktober 2019)

fbi4020 schrieb:


> Directly with credit card on Aliexpress. They do no offer Paypal, but I think a similar system... I never investigated.
> 
> Yes, I've built the wheels... Indeed it does need some tools and skills.
> But you could maybe order a similar setup from a wheelbuilder. In Germany, for instance, www.wheelproject.com
> ...



Very nice design and look. The color`s are matching!
I just ordered the weehls at GUNSHA "MTB 1400 Kids" - The building of the LR needs around 2-3 weeks. But`s OK for me. So i`ll start with other parts like the Kurbel. 

Do you think that the xt or deore version is more easy to shift in terms of kids having smaler hands compared to the basic shifter`s ( Shimano Altus) ?


----------



## fbi4020 (14. Oktober 2019)

I think was makes nearly as much difference to the force required is good cable and hose, with lube.
I don't know, mine was not equipped with the same components, it's a 2016 model I think. It only had 7 speed, I don't know exactly what type of shifter it was (Shimano), but it was OK (and still is, now fitted to another bike that stays in our holiday apartment)
In fact, this bike has the wheels, transmission and (repainted) fork of the MX24 



You can see the original Kona 3x crank beeing now used as 1x... Waiting to be swapped for the Orbea crank


----------



## wayne777 (14. Oktober 2019)

fbi4020 schrieb:


> I think was makes nearly as much difference to the force required is good cable and hose, with lube.
> I don't know, mine was not equipped with the same components, it's a 2016 model I think. It only had 7 speed, I don't know exactly what type of shifter it was (Shimano), but it was OK (and still is, now fitted to another bike that stays in our holiday apartment)
> In fact, this bike has the wheels, transmission and (repainted) fork of the MX24
> 
> ...




I made up my mind, I think to go on with current shifter etc. and focus on the crank...äh... ich wechsle mal wieder zu Deutsch

Aktueller Status sind ca. 962 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis. Laufräder finde ich mit am wichitgsten am Rad, hätte ich auch so gewechselt.
Ob ich für die org. Teile den Preis bekomme ist nat. fraglich, ich habe einfach mal eine Schätzung eingetragen.




Letztlich, wenn de Tochter glücklich ist... was darf es denn kosten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (14. Oktober 2019)

wayne777 schrieb:


> ...
> Thema Kurbel
> Also die Vpace würde passen. Im lieferumgang ist auch das Innenlager, passt das auch oder muss ich das noch etwas beachten?
> Benötige ich ein Tool um das Innenlager zu entfernen?
> ...


Hi
Ja das Octalink Lager der Vpace Kurbel sollte passen. Du brauchst zum entfernen der original Kurbel einen Kurbelabzieher und einen Hollowtech Innenlager Schlüssel. 
Für die Vpace Kurbel und Innenlager das Octalink Werkzeug 
Grüße harni


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Oktober 2019)

Hi Leute
Ist zwar nicht die Team Version, finde das neue Bike von meinem Sohn trotzdem der Knaller:

Heute angekommen, aufgebaut und vom Sohn mit Begeisterung probegefahren...


----------



## fbi4020 (14. Oktober 2019)

It is the "dirt" version, same as mine (before the upgrades  )


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Oktober 2019)

fbi4020 schrieb:


> It is the "dirt" version, same as mine (before the upgrades  )


Yes it is..  It‘s very beautiful.. next weekend we are going to do our first „bigger“ ride with it..


----------



## wayne777 (15. Oktober 2019)

harni schrieb:


> Hi
> Ja das Octalink Lager der Vpace Kurbel sollte passen. Du brauchst zum entfernen der original Kurbel einen Kurbelabzieher und einen Hollowtech Innenlager Schlüssel.
> Für die Vpace Kurbel und Innenlager das Octalink Werkzeug
> Grüße harni



upate zur Kurbel
bei einem 68/110mm Vierkant sollte ...

nicht antriebsseitig zwei spacer
antriebsseitig ein spacer eingesetzt werden
natürlich die Kettenlinie nochmal selbst prüfen

Die Kurbel sollte also passen. Spacer im Lieferumfang.


----------



## wayne777 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Bike ist mittlerweile in Verwendung - die Kleine ist sehr glücklich damit.

Status des Umbaus
Laufradsatz sollte in KW44 ankommen
Kurbel von VPACE liegt bereit
Wie auch Reifen, Schläuche, Lenker

Sobald ich alle Teile komplett habe werden sie verbaut. Bilder „vorher/nachher“ des fertigen Projektes werde ich dann noch posten.

Die errechnete Gewichtsreduktion liegt bei ca.1330 Gramm und das Rad sollte somit ca. 9200 Gramm leicht sein.
Kosten: halten sich im Rahmen sowie Papa und Kind sind happy...

Mit dem aktuellen Status finde ich das Bike doch vollkommen passabel. Was die Schaltung angeht habe ich keine Beschwerten vernommen (e.g. schwerfällig etc.) also werde ich hier auch keine Hand anlegen. Schließlich soll das ganze ja kein kompletter Umbau werden. Und irgendwie ist das ja schon „jammern“ auf sehr hohem Niveau.

Was wäre aus meiner aktuellen Sicht noch möglich…
Reduktionsstufe #2 (ca. 8,9 Kg)
Sattelstütze (aliexpr aus Carbon), Kassette (XT),

Denkbar, aber nicht attraktive…
Reduktionsstufe #3 (ca. 8,5 Kg)
Gabel, Vorbau, Bremsen…

Vg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne777 (17. November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

letzte Hürden überwunden, der Umbau ist abgeschlossen.

Was habe ich dabei gelernt.

9-fach Kassette auf 11-fach Nabe (neuer Laufradsatz)
Dafür benötigt man einen 1,83mm Distanzring. Bei unserem Orbea ist Werksseitig eine HG200-9 Kassette verbaut. In diesem Fall ist es wichtig, dass der Distanzring drei Aussparungen für die Nieten des Spiders hat.

Kurbel(gehäuse)
68mm mit Shimano Hollowtech II. Darauf achten, dass drei 2,5x mm Distanzringe bei der neuen Kurbel beigelegt sind. Zwei für die Antriebsseite, eine für die linke Seite.

Und das Gewicht...
Im orginal hat das MX24 TEam 10,6 Kg gewogen. Nach dem Umbau sind es jetzt 9,290 KG (+/- 20 gr.).


----------



## zr0wrk (18. November 2019)

wayne777 schrieb:


> 9-fach Kassette auf 11-fach Nabe (neuer Laufradsatz): Dafür benötigt man einen 1,83mm Distanzring.


Ach so? Ich dachte, die Shimano Freiläufe sind seit 9x-Zeiten unverändert geblieben.


----------



## giant_r (18. November 2019)

das mit dem distanzring habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, ist die original verbaute 9-fach kassette und nabe ein anderer standard als shimano?
bei mir passen bei standard shimano freilauf-naben (von welchem hersteller auch immer) eigentlich bisher alle kassetten von 9 bis 11 fach ohne distanzringe.


----------



## wayne777 (18. November 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> das mit dem distanzring habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, ist die original verbaute 9-fach kassette und nabe ein anderer standard als shimano?
> bei mir passen bei standard shimano freilauf-naben (von welchem hersteller auch immer) eigentlich bisher alle kassetten von 9 bis 11 fach ohne distanzringe.



Dem Fahrrad habe ich einen neuen LRs spendiert. Der hat, so verstehe ich das, eine 11-fach Rennradnabe. Diese sind etwas länger als die 11-fach MTB Naben. Im Forum hatte ich dazu auch eine Zeichnung gefunden ...

Unterschied Shimano MTB zu Rennrad Freilauf

Oder auch hier beschrieben im Beitrag #7


----------



## giant_r (18. November 2019)

ok, danke fuer die info, bisher wusste ich nicht, dass es da einen unterschied mtb rr gibt.


----------



## superseven78 (19. Dezember 2019)

Zur Info:

Bei www.fahrrad.de ist das rote Orbea MX24 Team derzeit für 264,99 € inkl. Versand erhältlich:








						ORBEA MX günstig kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

III➤ ORBEA MX Shop bei fahrrad.de | Top Auswahl ✚ täglich Angebote ✓ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔ » Dein Online-Fachhandel rund ums Fahrrad!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Das schwarze Modell ist ebenfalls reduziert, allerdings weniger stark auf 294,99 € inkl. Versand:








						ORBEA MX günstig kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

IIII➤ ORBEA MX Shop bei fahrrad.de | Top Auswahl ✔️ täglich Angebote ✔️ 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✔️ » Dein Online-Fachhandel rund ums Fahrrad!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (19. Dezember 2019)

Absoluter Hammerpreis !


----------



## Deleted 525613 (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
meine Tochter ist seit kurzem auch stolze Besitzerin eines MX 24, allerdings des XC. Mann und Tochter waren nicht zu belehren, was die Federgabel anging ?. 
Daher hab ich jetzt wenigstens die Kurbel getauscht und ein 32t Kettenblatt montiert.

Jetzt die Frage: muss die Kette gekürzt bzw getauscht werden? Oder testet man dann erstmal? Tochter fährt eher gemächlich. Das wildeste ist die Bordsteinkante.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Januar 2020)

Soni81 schrieb:


> Daher hab ich jetzt wenigstens die Kurbel getauscht und ein 32t Kettenblatt montiert.
> Jetzt die Frage: muss die Kette gekürzt bzw getauscht werden?


Was war denn vorher für ein KB drauf? Kette immer so kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig, würde ich sagen. Länger mag funktionieren, kürzer nicht.


----------



## Deleted 525613 (27. Januar 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was war denn vorher für ein KB drauf? Kette immer so kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig, würde ich sagen. Länger mag funktionieren, kürzer nicht.


Vorher waren es 36t, jetzt 32t zum testen. Warte noch auf 30t NW aus Fernost. 
6 Zähne weniger ist Vlt schon viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomm84 (16. Februar 2020)

Karup schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe das MX 24 Trail nun fertig geändert.
> Von 12,3 auf 11,4kg.
> 
> ...


Welches Werkzeug benötigt man um die kurbel zu tauschen


----------



## Deleted 525613 (16. Februar 2020)

Am Xc ist ein Vierkant Kurbelzieher nötig.
Sollte bei den anderen Modellen gleich sein.


----------



## tomm84 (16. Februar 2020)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> letzte Hürden überwunden, der Umbau ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


Waren die 3 distanzringe bei der vpace kurbel dabei?Grüße


----------



## tomm84 (20. Februar 2020)

So das orbea mx 24 trail für meinen Sohn ist angekommen sattel lenker vorbau bereits getauscht was mir aufgefallen ist das der bashguard nicht 100 prozentig rund ist hatte das bike am aufem Ständer würde mal sagen 1mm oder kann dies am innenlager liegen? Ich glaube das kettenblatt läuft rund.


----------



## Bikelovers (21. Februar 2020)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke auch dir für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Sag mal, würdest du diese Übersicht auch zur Verfügung stellen?

Wir überlegen gerade, ob es sich wirklich rechnet, Zeit und Geld zu investieren, die Orbeas zu kaufen und umzubauen (2kg sollten dann runter, um mit der Konkurrenz mithalten zu können) oder lieber gleich ein fertiges Konkurrenzprodukt zu kaufen.


----------



## ChrisHoch3 (12. April 2020)

Hallo,

Mein Sohn hat seit gestern auch das Orbea Mx24 Team disc.

Da er letztens geholfen hatte mein Rad auf tubeless umzubauen, kam die Frage auf ob wir das bei seinem Rad auch machen können.

Hat einer von euch schon die Kendas mit dem original LRS tubeless bekommen?

Danke und schöne Ostern 

LG Chris


----------



## Schnegge (12. April 2020)

Mit den Kendas habe ich es noch nicht probiert... hatte mal den Versuch mit 'nem Rocket Ron gestartet... den einen habe ich nach viel Aufwand dicht bekommen... den anderen nicht. Es lag aber defintiv an den Reifen. Das original Felgenband war dicht.


----------



## ChrisHoch3 (13. April 2020)

Ok danke,
Dann werde ich es mal probieren und hier posten ob es klappt oder nicht.


----------



## Mumm (15. April 2020)

Hi zusammen,
wer noch auf der Suche nach einem Bike ist kann es hier reduziert bekommen:








						Orbea MX 24 Team - 2020 | Blue/Red | günstig online kaufen
					

Orbea MX 24 Team - 2020 | Blue/Red - Orbea Kinderfahrrad 2020




					www.wheelsports.de
				



Der Gutscheincode lautet: MX15Deal

Damit kommt ihr auf einen Preis von: 364€ statt 429€ für die Team version ohne Disk.

(Ich arbeite nicht für den Shop und bekomme kein Geld dafür. Ich war nur auf der Suche nach einem coolen Bike für meinen großen und bin darüber fündig geworden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lh20 (15. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen!

Auch wenn es konträr zur Gewichtsoptimierung ist, welchen Ständer könnt ihr für das Bike empfehlen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit zum Anbau eines Mittelbauständers? Sollte natürlich möglichst leicht sein!


----------



## harni (15. April 2020)

Es gibt eine Befestigungsplatte für Mittelständler. 
Ich habe allerdings einen Hebie Hinterbauständer an der Schnellspannachse befestigt. 
Grüße harni


----------



## KingJulien83 (15. April 2020)

Mumm schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wer noch auf der Suche nach einem Bike ist kann es hier reduziert bekommen:
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## lh20 (16. April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort, dann werde ich da mal schauen. Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen die China-Carbon Vorbauten?

Hatte jetzt mal folgende Teile für das Bike rausgesucht, wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Vorbau:








						7.62US $ |ZTTO 32 60 80 90 100mm Hohe Festigkeit Leichte 31,8mm Vorbau 5MM Spacer stem gabel für XC BIN MTB Mountain Road Bike Fahrrad teil|Fahrrad-Stamm|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				











						3.5US $ |Top Mode MTB Straße Fixed Gear 25.4/31.8*32mm/ 60 mm /80mm legierung aluminium fahrrad stem|bicycle stem|aluminium alloy bicycle stemaluminium stem - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Sattelstütze (27,2 x 350mm): 








						20.24US $ 19% OFF|Bike Carbon Faser Fahrrad MTB Rennrad Teile Superlight Sattelstütze 3k Glanz/Matte 27.2/30,8/31,6*400MM HP535|Fahrrad Sattelstütze|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Lenker (flat 600mm):








						15.1US $ |Neue mountainbike matte 3K voll carbon lenker schlucken förmigen carbon fahrrad lenker MTB fahrrad teile 31.8*600 740mm Freies schiff|Fahrradlenker|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Spacer:








						5.0US $ |28,6mm 5 stücke 1 1/8 "3mm 5mm 10mm 15mm 20mm 5 Form Carbon fiber Bike Fahrrad Headset Vorbau Spacer Kit Für Bike Fix Refit|Fahrrad-Kopfhörer|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Flaschenhalter:








						12.34US $ 5% OFF|Super Licht 18g XXX Lite Voll 3K Carbon Straße/Mountian Fahrrad Wasser Flasche Halter Radfahren Fahrrad Flasche käfig Matte Glänzend|Fahrradflaschenhalter|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Schnegge (16. April 2020)

lh20 schrieb:


> Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen die China-Carbon Vorbauten?
> 
> Hatte jetzt mal folgende Teile für das Bike rausgesucht, wie ist eure Meinung dazu?



Ich persönlich habe bei Lenker und Vorbau nicht genügend Vertrauen, um sie bei meinen Kids einzusetzen.


----------



## cosmos (21. April 2020)

Hab gestern auch ein MX 24 Trail für meinen Kleinen gekauft. 1 Jahr alt, super Zustand, passt! Das Bike hat eine tolle Geo (z.B. einen kurzen Hinterbau) und ist auch sonst von der Basis her für den Preis sinnvoll ausgestattet. Dennoch muss das Bike jetzt gepimpt werden. Bis zum Geburtstag sind noch 2 Monate, da ist genügend Zeit da. Auf jeden Fall muss das Gewicht runter. Mit Pedalen wiegt das Teil 12,4kg. Das 26er Cube von meinem großen Jungen, welches wir aus Resten, Gebrauchtteilen und ein paar Neuteilen selbst aufgebaut haben, wiegt mal glatte 2kg weniger (inklusive Dropper und Federgabel).
Kurbel (warum eine 152er Kurbel?) wird gegen eine Kania oder Vpace getauscht. Sind das eigentlich die gleichen Kurbeln? Sehen zumindest so aus. Würde gerne eine 127er verbauen und die ist bei Vpace nicht lieferbar.
Vorbau-Lenker muss auf jeden Fall kürzer und tiefer. Fand die oben vorgeschlagenen Teile von Aliexpress nicht schlecht. Bei Fahrergewichten von 25-40kg auch unkritisch. Evtl. tausche ich auch den Steuersatz, damit der Lenker noch weiter runter kann, muss ich aber noch sehen.
Dropper sollte auch dran. Mir geht das ständige anhalten und rauf und runter machen vom Sattel auf den Keks.
Reifen wollte ich den Rocket Ron in 2,1 tubeless verbauen. Hier scheint es ja gemischte Erfahrungen zu geben. Warum gibt es eigentlich keine 24er Reifen als Tubeless Ready?
In den nächsten Tagen wird das Orbea erstmal auseinandergenommen und alle Teile gewogen. Werde das dann auch hier posten. Das Projekt wird natürlich auch dokumentiert. Ist ja immer spannend.
Die alten Teile werden übrigens an ein anderes Bike geschraubt. Meine kleinere Tochter hat jetzt doch mal leises Interesse am Biken geäußert, da muss man als Papa natürlich direkt drauf reagieren ;-). Wir haben noch ein olles 26er Bulls im Schuppen rumstehen, welches nicht mehr benutzt wird, da kommt dann alles dran und mit Teilen aus der Restekiste sollte das dann für den Anfang auch schon recht brauchbar sein. Einzig Starrgabel, Kette und Kassette muss neu. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (24. April 2020)

So, habe das gute Stück auseinandergebaut. Der Bub war mit der Mama spazieren. Das musste ich doch gleich mal nutzen. Hier die Gewichte aufgelistet:

Griffe (nicht original): 88g
Bremse VR: 298g
Bremse HR: 333g
Kette: 264g
Züge: 67g
Schalthebel: 124g
Schaltwerk: 323g
Pedale: 294g
Kurbel (inkl KB): 806g
Innenlager: 272g
Lenker: 236g
Vorbau: 121g
Federgabel: 1950g
Steuersatz: 130g
Spacer: 19g
Rahmen: 1588g
Sattelstütze: 292g
Sattel: 272g
Sattelklemme: 40g
Schnellspanner: 171g
Bremsscheibe vorn: 197g
Bremsscheibe hinten: 199g   
Vorderrad (inkl. FB): 958g
Hinterrad (inkl FB): 1158g
Schlauch vorn: 210g
Schlauch hinten: 216g
Reifen vorn: 580g
Reifen hinten: 580g
Kassette: 490g

Dass die Federgabel schwer ist, wusste ich ja, aber bei dem Laufradgewicht musste ich echt schlucken. Über 2,1kg. Jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen, nochmal in einen leichteren Laufradsatz zu investieren. Der VPace Laufradsatz wiegt glatte 800g weniger. Eine Überlegung wert, falls die den überhaupt einzeln verkaufen. Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand was.

Positive Erkenntnis heute: Habe mir diese flache Ersatzstaubkappe für den FSA-Steuersatz bestellt. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...1-fuer-orbit-1.5-zs-1-1-8-steuersaetze-633733 Passt genau und damit kommt der Vorbau ein ganzes Stück tiefer. Für 6,95€ kann man da nicht meckern.

Jetzt werden erstmal weitere Teile geordert (ein bisschen was aus China ist schon auf dem Weg) und überlegt, ob ich das mit dem Laufradsatz wirklich angehen soll.


----------



## wayne777 (24. April 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Dass die Federgabel schwer ist, wusste ich ja, aber bei dem Laufradgewicht musste ich echt schlucken. Über 2,1kg. Jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen, nochmal in einen leichteren Laufradsatz zu investieren. Der VPace Laufradsatz wiegt glatte 800g weniger. Eine Überlegung wert, falls die den überhaupt einzeln verkaufen. Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand was.



Hallo, wie aus meinen vorherigen Post zu lesen, war das der Posten mit der höchsten Einsparung am Gewicht. Der von mir jetzt verbaute LR wiegt 1450 Gramm - ohne Reifen und Schlauch ;-).


----------



## cosmos (24. April 2020)

Dein Orbea-LRS wog aber nochmal knapp 130g und die Schläuche über 150g weniger. Ganz schöne Serienstreuung. Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Gunsha-LRS? Gehen die Tubeless?


----------



## wayne777 (24. April 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Dein Orbea-LRS wog aber nochmal knapp 130g und die Schläuche über 150g weniger. Ganz schöne Serienstreuung. Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Gunsha-LRS? Gehen die Tubeless?



Die Gunsha sind super. Top zentriert. Ich kann sie sehr empfehlen. Tubeless war keine Option für mich, deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Einfach mal bei "Gunsha" anrufen und vom Chef beraten lassen. Lieferzeit kann aber bis zu 3 Wochen dauern.

Letztlich noch einmal auf Kosten zu kommen. Es ist aber auch hier so, dass sich grundsätzlich der Kauf eines fertigen Bikes finanziell lohnt, Außer das Basis-Bike ist sehr günstig.


----------



## cosmos (24. April 2020)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Letztlich noch einmal auf Kosten zu kommen. Es ist aber auch hier so, dass sich grundsätzlich der Kauf eines fertigen Bikes finanziell lohnt, Außer das Basis-Bike ist sehr günstig.


Ich würde, wenn ich die Laufräder lasse, bei ca. 800€ und knapp unter 11kg inklusive Dropper, Pedalen (und Federgabel) landen. Das wäre ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Bis auf Reifen und Schläuche würden alle Teile an das nächste Projekt wandern. Die müsste ich ja sonst auch kaufen. Die Frage ist halt, will ich nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen und dann an den 10kg kratzen. Das kann mir natürlich niemand beantworten. Muss ich selbst klären. Günstiger als ein "gutes" Fertiges ist es allemal. Für 800€ wäre ich z.B. gewichtstechnisch schon unter dem Islabike Creig 24, bei dem man zu den angegebenen 10,6kg ja noch die Pedale und Dropper rechnen muss. Preislich dann ca. 400€ drunter. Vpace ist halt gewichtstechnisch nochmal eine andere Liga. Das Max24 käme mit Dropper und Pedalen auf etwas über 9kg. Wenn ich z.B. den Vpace-LRS verbauen würde, wären das bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung ca. 1kg weniger ggü. dem umgebauten Orbea mit neuem LRS und grob 1,8kg ggü. dem umgebauten Orbea ohne neuen LRS. Kosten wären im ersten Fall ca. 700€ unter Vpace und im zweiten Fall 400€ unter Vpace (vorausgesetzt ich könnte einen LRS für 300€ dort überhaupt kaufen). Gunsha wäre etwas günstiger, aber dafür auch schwerer. Selberbauen habe ich mir auch schon durchgerechnet. Lohnt nicht.
Hach, Fragen, die die Welt bewegen...


----------



## wayne777 (24. April 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Selberbauen habe ich mir auch schon durchgerechnet. Lohnt nicht.
> Hach, Fragen, die die Welt bewegen...



Laufradsatz Selberbauen? Ich bringe ja Leidenschaft auf und kann mich sehr schnell für Technik und das Know How begeistern. Jedoch hat mich das Leben gelehrt, das es mehr braucht als nur Begeisterung und theoretische Kenntnisse, um dann eine Sache in der Qualität zu erhalten, damit ich auch zufrieden bin. Was fehlt ist die Erfahrung. Ich denke, dass das auf den Zusammenbau von Laufrädern zutrifft - also lass ich die Finger davon.

Was ich feststelle, die Kleinen freuen sich über die Bikes aber, und das ist ganz normal, sie werden sie nur selten in dem Umfang (aus)nutzen in der Art und Qualität wie ich es gebaut habe. Letztlich geht es ja auch um den Spaß den der „Papa“ bei der Aktion hat. Das nächste Bike wird ein Kind-Vater Projekt. Fully, Hardtail oder wieder ohne Federung hängt davon ab wie sich mein Kind für den Sport begeistern wird. Übrigens, die Orbea-Org.Teile habe ich behalten und werde sie an das Bike, wenn es dann nicht mehr benötigt wird, angebaut und verkauft. Die hochwertigen Teile verkaufe ich dann extra. Finanziell macht das mehr sinn als ein auf Leichtbau getuntes Standardbike zu verkaufen.


----------



## cosmos (24. April 2020)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz Selberbauen? Ich bringe ja Leidenschaft auf und kann mich sehr schnell für Technik und das Know How begeistern. Jedoch hat mich das Leben gelehrt, das es mehr braucht als nur Begeisterung und theoretische Kenntnisse, um dann eine Sache in der Qualität zu erhalten, damit ich auch zufrieden bin. Was fehlt ist die Erfahrung. Ich denke, dass das auf den Zusammenbau von Laufrädern zutrifft - also lass ich die Finger davon.


Laufradbau ist kein Hexenwerk. Anschaffung eines guten Zentrieständers steht ohnehin an, der hätte dann mit dem LRS vom Filius eingeweiht werden können. Aber es lohnt einfach nicht. Felgen gibt es brauchbar nur die Crest und die kosten zwischen 80 und 90 Euro das Stück(!). Mit Sapim D-Light und selbstimportierten Novatecs liege ich bei knapp 300€ Materialkosten und hab dann noch die Arbeit. Gewichtstechnisch lande ich dann zwischen 1300 und 1400g. Andere brauchbare Felgen sind privat schlicht nicht zu bekommen.



wayne777 schrieb:


> Was ich feststelle, die Kleinen freuen sich über die Bikes aber, und das ist ganz normal, sie werden sie nur selten in dem Umfang (aus)nutzen in der Art und Qualität wie ich es gebaut habe. Letztlich geht es ja auch um den Spaß den der „Papa“ bei der Aktion hat. Das nächste Bike wird ein Kind-Vater Projekt. Fully, Hardtail oder wieder ohne Federung hängt davon ab wie sich mein Kind für den Sport begeistern wird.


Ist schon so. Der Spaß für den Papa darf ja nicht zu kurz kommen ;-). Dennoch sehe ich, wie der Junge immer mehr Spaß am biken bekommt. Im Moment fährt er noch auf einem uralten Cube Team 200, welches wir mal auf dem Sperrmüll aufgegabelt haben. Damit sind wir z.B. vorgestern 22km und knapp 600hm über ordentliche Trails im Taunus gefahren. Das Teil wiegt knapp 11kg und ist mittlerweile ziemlich zu klein. Aber er hat da Spaß dran und macht sich auch schon an (kleineren) Sprüngen. Gerade jetzt in den Coronaferien sind wir 2-3 Mal die Woche unterwegs. Er wünscht sich unbedingt eine neues Fahrrad und da will ich ihm den Wunsch natürlich erfüllen . Plan ist übrigens, ihm das Bike in Einzelteilen zu schenken und dann als Projekt zusammen aufzubauen. Hatte ich beim Großen auch schon so gemacht. Schweißt zusammen. Dass ihm das letzte Gramm Gewichtstuning, Ansprechverhalten der Gabel, Tubeless etc. wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnuppe sind, ist einfach so. Damit müssen wir Papas eben leben ;-).



wayne777 schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Orbea-Org.Teile habe ich behalten und werde sie an das Bike, wenn es dann nicht mehr benötigt wird, angebaut und verkauft. Die hochwertigen Teile verkaufe ich dann extra. Finanziell macht das mehr sinn als ein auf Leichtbau getuntes Standardbike zu verkaufen.


Guter Tipp, werde ich, falls ich die Teile vom anderen Rad wieder loskriege, auch so machen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (24. April 2020)

Wo hier grad der LRS Thema ist, wenn man jetzt nicht auf ultra Leicht Abe gerne etwas breitere Felgen setzen würde, was würde es da geben ?


----------



## zr0wrk (24. April 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Laufradbau ist kein Hexenwerk.


Oh, doch!


----------



## cosmos (24. April 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Wo hier grad der LRS Thema ist, wenn man jetzt nicht auf ultra Leicht Abe gerne etwas breitere Felgen setzen würde, was würde es da geben ?


Alexrims MD30 mit 30mm MW. Die sind zumindest mal online gelistet. Alle anderen 24er Felgen scheinen ja nur über den Geheimdienst verkauft zu werden. Ob du die dann aber tatsächlich bestellen könntest, ist nochmal eine andere Frage. In einem Online-Shop habe ich sie nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (26. April 2020)

Da scheint es echt einen großen Schwarzmarkt zu geben bei den Herstellern ..


----------



## Camber (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo, nun fährt mein Sohn sein Mx Team 1,5 Jahre und hat häufig das Problem, dass sich die Kette zwischen KB und Bashguard verklemmt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Meine Lösung wäre ein NW KB.


----------



## cosmos (1. Mai 2020)

Camber schrieb:


> Hallo, nun fährt mein Sohn sein Mx Team 1,5 Jahre und hat häufig das Problem, dass sich die Kette zwischen KB und Bashguard verklemmt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Meine Lösung wäre ein NW KB.


Normal sollte genau das nicht passieren . Das ist nämlich neben dem Schutz des KB's der Zweck von dem Teil. Nun gut. NW-Kettenblatt ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee. Das Altus-Schaltwerk hat außerdem, soweit ich weiß, kein Shadow+, welches auch enorm gegen Kettenverlust hilft. Seitdem ich NW-Blätter mit Shadow+ fahre, habe ich keinen Kettenabwurf mehr gehabt. Evtl. überlegen hier umzurüsten. Shadow+ gibts es aber nur ab 10fach (Deore), da wird es schwierig werden, nur das Schaltwerk zu ersetzen. Du bräuchtest dann auch Schaltwerk, Kette, Kassette und Hebel. M.W.n. wurde von 9- auf 10-fach die Übersetzung geändert. Aber falls du noch Gebrauchtteile rumliegen hast oder die Investition nicht scheust eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## cosmos (1. Mai 2020)

Ganz vergessen: Eine einfache Kettenführung ist natürlich auch eine Option.


----------



## Camber (2. Mai 2020)

cosmos schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen: Eine einfache Kettenführung ist natürlich auch eine Option.


Hallo, 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, also werde ich mir mal ein KB bestellen. Shadow+ u Kettenführung ist dran. Dabei handelt es sich sogar um ein SW Deore. Und 10-fach ist auch am Start. 

Vielen Dank, schon mal


----------



## cosmos (2. Mai 2020)

Cool, da hat Orbea bei den neueren MX-Team wohl „entfeinert“. NW-Blatt kostet nicht die Welt und ist schnell getauscht.


----------



## meccaloa (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo, habe bei mx24xc ebenfalls das Problem mit der Kette, würde gern ein narrow Wide Kettenblatt verbauen, sollte man dann gleich die Kurbel auch austauschen? Welches KB würdet ihr empfehlen ? Den kettenschutz dann auch gleich entfernen? Was meint ihr... danke


----------



## cosmos (3. Mai 2020)

Wie schon beim Vorschreiber: Schaltwerk Shadow+ hilft noch zusätzlich. Ansonsten lohnt es sich definitiv auch die Kurbel zu tauschen. Das aktuelle mx24xc hat eine Kurbel mit verpressten KB's. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei deinem ist, aber da müsstest du ohnehin eine neue Kurbel kaufen. Die wäre dann auch deutlich leichter  (ca. 500g incl. Innenlager) und v.a. kürzer. Die Orbea Kurbeln sind mit 152m viel zu lang für die Bikegröße. Anbieter wären Kania oder Vpace - 120 bzw. 130€ inklusive NW-Kettenblatt und Innenlager. Kann man drüber nachdenken...


----------



## meccaloa (3. Mai 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, das Vpace schaut gut aus und hat ne gute Auswahl bei der Kurbellänge. Müssen dann eigentlich auch die hinteren Ritzel und die Kette getauscht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (3. Mai 2020)

Sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich würde es erstmal so probieren.


----------



## wayne777 (4. Mai 2020)

Camber schrieb:


> Hallo, nun fährt mein Sohn sein Mx Team 1,5 Jahre und hat häufig das Problem, dass sich die Kette zwischen KB und Bashguard verklemmt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Meine Lösung wäre ein NW KB.


Evlt. schon beantwortet.

Wir haben ein NW von VPACE mit 145 mm installiert und sie hatte noch kein einziges Mal die Kette "verloren". Der kleine mit dem 20" verliert sie mind. einmal je fahrt und hat mittlerweile ein leichtes Trauma


----------



## altstadtsume (11. Mai 2020)

Camber schrieb:


> Hallo, nun fährt mein Sohn sein Mx Team 1,5 Jahre und hat häufig das Problem, dass sich die Kette zwischen KB und Bashguard verklemmt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Meine Lösung wäre ein NW KB.


Das Problem hatten wir auch schon. Quick and dirty Lösung: Zwischen Bashguard und Kurbel sind Unterlegscheiben montiert. Wenn man die rausmacht, ist der Spalt zwischen KB und Bash zu gering, als dass die Kette dazwischen passt. Und es schleift auch (knapp) nichts, wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel läuft.

Andere Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kurbel an einem MX 24 Team (2017): https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...arnitur-fuer-KUbikes-24S-140-mm-28-Z-294.html


fobee schrieb:


> Kurbel *565g*
> Bashguard *132g*
> Kettenblatt *109g*


Sollte für 34,95€ ca. 360gr sparen.


----------



## wayne777 (11. Mai 2020)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> Das Problem hatten wir auch schon. Quick and dirty Lösung: Zwischen Bashguard und Kurbel sind Unterlegscheiben montiert. Wenn man die rausmacht, ist der Spalt zwischen KB und Bash zu gering, als dass die Kette dazwischen passt. Und es schleift auch (knapp) nichts, wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel läuft.
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kurbel an einem MX 24 Team (2017): https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...arnitur-fuer-KUbikes-24S-140-mm-28-Z-294.html
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

die obige stand auch zur Wahl, habe mich dann wegen Narrow Wide anders entschieden. Das Bike ist ein MX aus 2019.
Wie oben schon erwähnt, habe ich mir die Kurbel klick mich... inkl. Narrow Wide KB geholt. Sicher, etwas teuerer aber ncoh keinen einzigen Abgang der Kette oder sonstige Probleme gehabt. Wenn das Rad dann zu klein wird, bau ich das orginal wieder an und verkaufe die VPACE Kurbel - sie findet sicher einen Abnehmer.


----------



## Kati (11. Mai 2020)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> die obige stand auch zur Wahl, habe mich dann wegen Narrow Wide anders entschieden. Das Bike ist ein MX aus 2019.
> Wie oben schon erwähnt, habe ich mir die Kurbel klick mich... inkl. Narrow Wide KB geholt. Sicher, etwas teuerer aber ncoh keinen einzigen Abgang der Kette oder sonstige Probleme gehabt. Wenn das Rad dann zu klein wird, bau ich das orginal wieder an und verkaufe die VPACE Kurbel - sie findet sicher einen Abnehmer.


Die Kubike Kurbel hat auch NW Kettenblatt. Nur nicht wechselbar


----------



## b4cksl4sh (18. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand der die Laufräder beim Orbea gewechselt hat noch ein Original Laufrad (VR) für Felgenbremsen über für das Orbea MX 24 Team? Ein kompletter Laufradsatz (VR/HR) wäre natürlich auch ok.

Das hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Project2.1 (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach 6 Jahren ist das MX 24 nun seit 2019 im Besitz meines Mittleren gelandet und hat aber seine beste Zeit schon hinter sich.
Zeit für eine Überholung steht an.
Wunschzettel der Wichtigkeit nach:
- Da der Große ebenso wie der Papa natürlich mit Federgabel unterwegs ist muss so etwas unbedingt ran.
-"Schwarz ist echt öde. Ich will so wie du (RAW) aber mit ROT und Stickern"
Na dann wird erst Mal zerlegt...


----------



## Project2.1 (20. Juni 2020)

Nachdem der Rahmen seines schwarzen Lacks befreit ist muss ich sagen, dass die Qualität nicht zu wünschen übrig lässt. Keine Spachtelstellen, saubere Schweißnähte und nach kleinen Modifikationen auch bereit für die interne Zugverlegung der Sattelstütze...


----------



## Project2.1 (20. Juni 2020)

Erste Sitzprobe absolviert und Lenkerhöhe festgelegt. Jetzt geht's ans Zusammenbauen.


----------



## Project2.1 (23. Juni 2020)

Ein weiteres Kind glücklich gemacht ?

(Sattel und Griffe in ROT kommen leider erst in 2 Wochen...)


----------



## HC-65 (24. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich Vorbau (ca. 50mm) und eine Sattelklemme herbekomme, ohne einen Kredit aufnehmen zu müssen? Hatte mir eigentlich einen Procraft SL Vorbau 31.8x50mm 6° und eine Contect SC-200 bestellt, aber beide Teilen haben eine Lieferfrist des Grauens.


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Juni 2020)

Wo habt ihr den die Sticker Bomb her ?


----------



## Project2.1 (25. Juni 2020)

Amazon 100er Pack einzeln aufgeklebt und dann an einer Rahmenkante abgeschnitten. Halten aber leider nicht gut. Da muss noch transparentes Klebeband drüber...


----------



## Project2.1 (25. Juni 2020)

Sieht dann so aus...


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info, meinst du die bekommen man über ne Felge geklebt mit Heißluftfön ?


----------



## Project2.1 (26. Juni 2020)

Dauerhaltbar sicher nicht. Wie gesagt ist der Klebefilm eher von schlechter Qualität. Die Ecken lösen sich schon bei geringster Biegung des Untergrunds auf dem Oberrohr ohne zusätzliche stabilisierende zusätzliche Schicht. Dehnbar unter Hitze sind die Aufkleber jedoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (2. Juli 2020)

Jetzt endlich mal ein Update vom Projekt. Morgen ist der Geburtstag vom Kleinen und es sind immer noch nicht alle Teile da. Es ist vollkommen verrückt, was im Moment in der Fahrradwelt abgeht. Bei Aliexpress habe ich Teile im April bestellt, von denen die Meisten zwar angekommen sind, aber der Vorbau immer noch unterwegs zu sein scheint. Da ich vor zwei Wochen schon nervös wurde, habe ich mir einen Propain-Vorbau bestellt. Wurde heute (!) verschickt. Da wir das morgen gemeinsam aufbauen wollen, muss ich mal sehen, wie wir da improvisieren. Vielleicht kommt er ja morgen noch an. Pedale und Griffe habe ich jetzt doch nochmal neu vor einer Woche bei Vpace geordert. Teile waren lagernd. Gestern (!) kam die Zahlungsaufforderung. Da müssen wir morgen auch improvisieren. Ich mache den Jungs hier überhaupt keinen Vorwurf, aber es zeigt, dass die ganz schön zu tun haben.
Ich habe mich auch entschlossen, einen LRS neu aufzubauen mit ZTR-Crest (24L), Sapim D-Light und Novatec-Naben. Felgen habe ich vor über einem Monat beim günstigsten Internethändler bestellt (nachher ist man immer schlauer). Man versicherte mir, die innerhalb einer Woche zu besorgen. Drei Wochen später waren sie plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar. Mittlerweile überall ausverkauft, sodassich jetzt erstmal den sackschweren originalen LRS verbaue.
Sattel El Niño von 66sick seit Monaten ausverkauft. Nehmen jetzt erstmal den alten.
Hätte ich alles im April bestellt, wäre alles, bis auf den Vorbau, pünktlich angekommen. Damit habe ich aber auch nicht gerechnet.
Schutzausrüstung habe ich auch geordert. Gute, vergleichsweise günstige Sachen sind aber auch nur schwer zu kriegen und haben entsprechende Lieferzeiten. Immerhin sind gestern die Knieschoner angekommen.
Morgen geht es dann an den gemeinsamen Aufbau. Sowie die Teile dann eintrudeln, wird es dann weiter- und umgebaut. Wichtig ist, dass wir erstmal zügig auf den Trail kommen. Sobald würdige Fotos entstanden sind, werden die hier natürlich auch geteilt.


----------



## cosmos (3. Juli 2020)

Lustigerweise sind heute beide Vorbauten angekommen. Sind mit dem Aufbau jetzt schon fast durch. Komisch fand ich, dass die Schwalbe Rocket Ron so dermaßen labberig auf der Felge saßen, dass die auf keinen Fall tubeless zu kriegen waren. Da half dann auch kein Kompressor mehr. Hab sie jetzt mit den schweren Original-Schläuchen aufgezogen. Gibt es irgendwelche leichten 24er-Schläuche? Andere Reifen will ich eigentlich nicht probieren. Ansonsten wird es doch ein anderer Aufbau als geplant, aber der Kleine meinte, dass das Bike total cool aussieht. Dass es  für sein Alter eigentlich zu schwer sein wird, weiß er ja zum Glück nicht ;-).


----------



## Project2.1 (4. Juli 2020)

Wie breit ? 2.1 oder 2.35? Für die 2.1 kannst du Schwalbe Nr.9 verwenden. Wiegen 130g das Stück


----------



## cosmos (4. Juli 2020)

Project2.1 schrieb:


> Wie breit ? 2.1 oder 2.35? Für die 2.1 kannst du Schwalbe Nr.9 verwenden. Wiegen 130g das Stück


Danke für den Tipp. Sind 2,1 breit.


----------



## cosmos (6. Juli 2020)

Hier jetzt die ersten Fotos vom vorläufigen fertigen Aufbau. Heute kamen noch die Pedalen, sowie die Griffe. Hab da nochmal hinterm Haus auf dem Feld ein paar Bilder gemacht. Der Aufbau mit dem Kleinen war übrigens eine mega coole Aktion. Hat total Spaß gemacht und kann ich nur empfehlen. Gestern sind wir auch schonmal eine Runde gedreht. Musste ihn dann zwischendurch mal bremsen, weil er doch unglaublich schnell wurde. Ist halt schon eine andere Nummer, als das Cube-Kinderrädchen, was er davor hatte. Dropper funktioniert auch fantastisch. Kann er mit seinem eigenen Gewicht (ca. 30kg) locker runterdrücken. Das ist vielleicht auch der größte Gewinn, nicht mehr ständig anhalten zu müssen - Stütze runter, Stütze rauf, Stütze runter usw. Gewicht ist natürlich zu hoch, aber durch die gute Übersetzung von 30-42 ging das trotzdem ganz locker. Einer neuer Laufradsatz spart dann mit leichteren Bremsscheiben und Schläuchen, bzw. evtl. sogar tubeless fast ein Kg ein. Da geht noch was. War aber auch so schon nicht schlecht. Bilder von der Aufbauaktion kann ich leider keine reinstellen. Meine Frau hat das ordentlich dokumentiert, aber auf allen Bildern ist mein Kind von vorn zu sehen. Er mag nicht ins Internet gestellt werden. Das wollen wir respektieren. Von hinten war aber ok ;-). Deshalb auch keine tollen Actionfotos...


----------



## Henne32 (21. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich gerade frisch im Forum angemeldet, weil ihr mich infiziert habt mit diesem Thread. 

Mein Junior ist seinem Ghost Kato 20" entwachsen und es galt sich an die schwierige Suche nach einem etwas größen Rad zu machen. Papa fährt Canyon (Grand Canyon AL und Roadlite CF) deshalb stand die Farbe schwarz fest und ich habe nach wochenlanger Suche ein günstiges Orbea Disc MX 24" gefunden. 
Da auf Grund von Kurzarbeit das Geld im Moment nicht so locker sitzt, konnte ich nicht auf die üblichen verdächtigen bei Canyon, VPace usw. zurück greifen. Auch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie er es überhaupt fahren wird. Berge haben wir ein paar kleinere aber mehr als 200 hM kommen bei einer 20km Tour nicht zusammen.

Ich möchte ihm das Fahren so leicht wie möglich machen und habe den Thread viel quergelesen und würde gerne einmal meine Sicht zusammenfassen, was man machen kann, um das Bike mit wenig finanziellen Aufwand etwas leichter zu bekommen, denn der Thread lebt ja schon lange und einiges ist vielleicht mit der Zeit überholt.

Leider bin ich nicht der versierte Schrauber. 
Aber das Wichtigste: Papa und Sohn sind lernwillig und haben auf Grund der Situation auch Zeit und Spaß

Ich habe mir erstmal folgendes überlegt umzusetzen, die Links wurden hier schon mal gepostet:

Lenker Carbon Aliexpress ca. 15 USD
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2038500736.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2ee72e0eQ6FjR0
Sattelstütze Carbo Aliexpress ca. 20 USD
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32666037138.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2ee72e0eQ6FjR0


Meine Fragen: (Alle mit dem Ziel Gewicht zu sparen, aber altagstauglich zu sein)

1) Spart ein kürzerer Vorbau noch Gewicht? Wenn ja, hat jemand eine Idee/Link?
2) Neue Griffe müssen dran, vorzugsweise in rot. (Der Rest Orange verschwindet noch). Jemand eine Idee?
3) Lohnt es sich neue Reifen und leichte Schläuche zu verbauen? Wenn ja, welche empfehlt ihr? Eine Tubeless Umrüstung scheint mit den Serien Laufrädern ja nicht zu klappen und wenn dann nur von versierten Schraubern richtig?
4) Kurbel und Kettenblatt: Hier habe ich garkeine Idee. Ich denke ein kleineres Kettenblatt macht Sinn, ein paar Berge haben wir schon, so wie ich es gelesen habe gibt es aber nicht viele Alternativen die nicht dafür sorgen das die Kette häufiger abspringt. Der Kettenblattschutz der außen angebracht ist scheint sehr schwer zu sein. Kann der einfach weg? Tausche ich jetzt Kurbel mit Blatt oder nur das Blatt aus Kostengründen? Die VPace Kurbel ist mir zu teuer, außerdem auch nicht lieferbar. Was sind passende low Budget Alternativen?
5) An die Kassette und Schaltwerk hinten will ich erstmal nicht dran, damit wären somit die Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft richtig? Was ist mit leichteren Pedalen, hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Danke und Gruß
Henne

P.S. So sieht das gute Stück aktuell aus:


----------



## altstadtsume (21. August 2020)

zu 1) Gewicht spart es nur wenig, aber ein 50er oder 40er Vorbau macht von der Geometrie her deutlich mehr Sinn.
zu 2) Für kleine Hände optimal: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/reverse-youngstar-griffe-schwarz?number=sw25743.1
zu 3) Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit den 26" light Schläuchen spart pro Laufrad ca. 230gr, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
zu 4) Bei KU-Bikes gab es im Mai noch eine Narrow-Wide-Kurbel mit 140mm Kurbellänge und 32 Zähnen für 50€, die wiegt nur 480gr und ist damit ca. 350gr leichter. Dazu braucht man aber ein neues Tretlager (115mm Breite), weil sonst das Kettenblatt am Rahmen schleift.
Für knapp 100€ bekommt man ca. 800gr gespart, ist eigentlich ein guter Schnitt ;-)


----------



## olsche (21. August 2020)

Pedale hab ich 2x die im Einsatz:








						48.0US $ |Aluminium Legierung Ultraleicht Wellgo C247 Fahrrad Pedal Lager BMX MTB Mountain Road Bike Pedale 226g|Fahrrad Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



(Wellgo C247)
Kurbel irgendwas mit 4kant & 104er Lochkreis, kürzen lassen und Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt aus China drauf.


----------



## wayne777 (21. August 2020)

Henne32 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mich gerade frisch im Forum angemeldet, weil ihr mich infiziert habt mit diesem Thread.
> 
> Mein Junior ist seinem Ghost Kato 20" entwachsen und es galt sich an die schwierige Suche nach einem etwas größen Rad zu machen. Papa fährt Canyon (Grand Canyon AL und Roadlite CF) deshalb stand die Farbe schwarz fest und ich habe nach wochenlanger Suche ein günstiges Orbea Disc MX 24" gefunden.
> ...



Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, mit wenig Geld kannst du Mandel, Schläuche etc anpassen. 
Hier noch meinen Beiträge . Schaltung habe ich gelassen wie es ist. Die Kurbel habe ich von VPace eingebaut, seit dem fällt keine Kette mehr ab. Ansosnten noch die Laufräder getauscht und nochmal enorm gewicht eingespart. 






						Orbea MX 24 Team
					

Danke, für die Bestätigung der Einbaubreite der Laufräder und die Information was den Freilauf angeht. Somit kann ich die Räder bestellen. Ich habe einen Laufradsatz für ca. 219 Euro gefunden, Ca. 1460 Gramm. Deine Empfehlung (Crest mk3 rims and Novatec 411/412SB hubs ) habe ich noch nicht in...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Vg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (21. August 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Pedale hab ich 2x die im Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Pedale sind aber arg teuer, die GUB Kosten bei gleichem Gewicht die Hälfte.


----------



## olsche (21. August 2020)

Link? Nicht immer ist der Preis entscheidend....


----------



## Ivenl (21. August 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Link? Nicht immer ist der Preis entscheidend....


€ 17,03  40%OFF | GUB 009 Aluminium Legierung Fahrrad Pedale Für MTB Nicht-slip Fahrrad Pedal 3 Lager Flache Plattform Gleitschutz Radfahren Pedal reiten Bike Teil








						19.74US $ 40% OFF|GUB 009Aluminum Alloy Bike Pedals For MTB Non slip Bicycle Pedal 3 Bearing Flat Platform Antiskid Cycling Pedal Riding Bike Part|Bicycle Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Haben wir seit 6 Monaten im Einsatz, sind super


----------



## olsche (21. August 2020)

Bei uns musste es halt mehr Farbe sein.
Das Pedal von der großen ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt und hat über 1000km..


----------



## Henne32 (21. August 2020)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> zu 1) Gewicht spart es nur wenig, aber ein 50er oder 40er Vorbau macht von der Geometrie her deutlich mehr Sinn.
> zu 2) Für kleine Hände optimal: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/reverse-youngstar-griffe-schwarz?number=sw25743.1
> zu 3) Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit den 26" light Schläuchen spart pro Laufrad ca. 230gr, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
> zu 4) Bei KU-Bikes gab es im Mai noch eine Narrow-Wide-Kurbel mit 140mm Kurbellänge und 32 Zähnen für 50€, die wiegt nur 480gr und ist damit ca. 350gr leichter. Dazu braucht man aber ein neues Tretlager (115mm Breite), weil sonst das Kettenblatt am Rahmen schleift.
> Für knapp 100€ bekommt man ca. 800gr gespart, ist eigentlich ein guter Schnitt ;-)



Vielen Dank euch allen!
Die KU-Bikes Kurbel scheint nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein, jedenfalls ist auf der Webseite nur eine Kurbel mit 2 Blättern zu finden. Die V-Pace ist mir echt zu teuer. 
Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat, für einen Komplettsatz gerne. Kürzen, neue Gewinde schneiden und neu eloxieren lassen ist vermutlich zu teuer. Die Gewichtsersparnis ist natürlich der Hammer.

Narrow Wide heißt soviel, das die Kette mehr gehalten wird, weil die Zähne besonders angeordnet sind? Welche Zahnzahl sollte es denn hier sein 32? Brauche ich denn noch einen leichteren Kettenblattschutz von "außen" oder funktioniert das so? Muss die Kette gekürzt werden?

Gruß Henne


----------



## olsche (21. August 2020)

Kürzen ist nicht so teuer, gibt hier ein Thema zu, da wird Dir geholfen.
Eloxieren würde ich mir sparen, gibt sowieso wieder Kampfspuren. 
Richtig, NarrowWide bezieht sich auf die Zähne, Kettenblattschutz ist nicht nötig. 
Kettenblattgröße kommt auf euer Einsatzgebiet an, Kette muss dannn ggf. angepasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henne32 (22. August 2020)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> zu 3) Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit den 26" light Schläuchen spart pro Laufrad ca. 230gr, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.



Meinst du wirklich die 26“ Schläuche für einen 24“ Mantel?
Funktioniert das? Die Breite dann passend für die Reifenbreite?

So, kurzes Update:
Teile in China sind bestellt. Leider ist die Lieferzeit aktuell etwas lang und mein Junior und ich werden uns 4 Wochen in Geduld übern müssen. 
Bis dahin werde ich wohl jemanden gefunden haben, der die Kurbel kürzen kann.
Bestellt sind in China: Lenker und Sattelstütze aus Carbon. Der Lenker hat die Serienlänge, die Sattelstütze werde ich kürzen müssen, sowie Pedale und Vorbau 40mm.
In DE habe ich bestellt: Griffe, Mäntel (Rocket Ron), Light Schläuche sowie ein bisschen Werkzeug und Montagefett....ich bin gespannt wie es wird und halte euch auf dem Laufenden!

Gruß Henne


----------



## HC-65 (24. August 2020)

Wie immer gegen den Strom schwimmend, habe ich K1 noch ein wenig Zusatzgewicht ans Rad geschraubt, aber das Motto ist "Safety 1st auf dem Schulweg" ...



BTW: "Schönheit liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters!"


----------



## lh20 (25. August 2020)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Wie immer gegen den Strom schwimmend, habe ich K1 noch ein wenig Zusatzgewicht ans Rad geschraubt, aber das Motto ist "Safety 1st auf dem Schulweg" ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1104310
> BTW: "Schönheit liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters!"



Gar nicht schlecht... zumindest besser als die "Fertig-City-Bikes"! Was sind das für Schutzbleche, bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für das schlechte Wetter! Hätte auch gerne was zum Stecken... bin da aber noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden, da es ja hinten keine Bohrung für dieses Steckteil gibt...


----------



## HC-65 (25. August 2020)

Sind 60er Blümels von SKS. Die Steckvariante "Velo junior" hatte ich auch hier, aber mangels Befestigungspunkte zurück geschickt. Zudem ist die Steckvariante m. W. n. nie bis zum Tretlager runter.


----------



## lh20 (26. August 2020)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Sind 60er Blümels von SKS. Die Steckvariante "Velo junior" hatte ich auch hier, aber mangels Befestigungspunkte zurück geschickt. Zudem ist die Steckvariante m. W. n. nie bis zum Tretlager runter.



Super, danke! Müssten dann ja diese sein!


----------



## Bikelovers (9. September 2020)

Meine Tochter hat mir offenbart, dass sie sich das Orbea MX Team Disc zum 9.
Geburtstag wünscht (ist erst im Februar).

Da sie sehr klein ist mit aktuell ca. 121cm und 23 kg (zum Geburtstag maximal 124cm & 24 kg), frag ich mich, ob das 24 Zoller noch zu groß sein könnte? 

Des Weiteren muss das Bike unbedingt an Gewicht verlieren, sie steigt vom Woom4 mit 8kg um. 
Wie lassen sich einfach 1-2kg einsparen?
Wohlgemerkt sind wir nicht gerade große Bastler ?


----------



## Schnegge (10. September 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Des Weiteren muss das Bike unbedingt an Gewicht verlieren, sie steigt vom Woom4 mit 8kg um.
> Wie lassen sich einfach 1-2kg einsparen?
> Wohlgemerkt sind wir nicht gerade große Bastler ?


Das grösste Manko an dem Bike ist die Kurbelgarnitur... zu lang, sehr schwer und die Kette fällt gerne ab. Von daher würde ich als erstes Kurbeln inkl. Tretlager gegen was leichtes mit passender Kurbellänge (125 -140) und narrow-wide Kettenblatt tauschen.  z.B. von V-Pace oder Kania. Dann wären da noch Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze bei denen man mit wenig Aufwand hohes Gewichteinsparungspotential hat.
Ob's bei 1.21m schon passt kann ich gerade nicht einschätzen. Die Grössenangaben auf der hompage sind jedenfalls nicht wirklich passend. Meine zwei sind das mx24 bis ca. 1.45 m gefahren... ich weiss aber leider nicht mehr mit welcher grösse sie mit dem mx24 angefangen haben. Bei den angegebenen 1.55 m als max-Grösse ist das Rad aber defintiv schon zu klein...


----------



## Henne32 (10. September 2020)

Mein Sohn ist 128cm groß bei 26kg und es passt gerade so im Originalzustand. Ein anderer Vorbau (40mm) schafft da Abhilfe und eine andere Kurbelgarnitur, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte. Dann ist das Gesamtpaket und die Optik (Geometrie) stimmig.
Ich habe einen leichten Sattel -300g, Sattelstütze -180g , Lenker -?g Jeweils aus Carbon und Pedale je - 27g
In China bestellt die z.T. schon da sind.
Ich plane im Gewicht ein 9,x kg Bike das müsste machbar sein, bin aber noch im Bau und teile das Ergebnis sobald ich fertig bin. Teilepreise inkl. leichter Mäntel (Schwalbe) + Schläuche (Schwalbe 26“ light) ca. 100 EUR
An die Kurbeln bin ich noch nicht dran gegangen. Da werde ich die verbauten etwas kürzen.
Hat jemand einen Link für ein NW-Kettenblatt für die original Kurbeln?
Gruß Henne


----------



## Bikelovers (10. September 2020)

altstadtsume schrieb:


> zu 1) Gewicht spart es nur wenig, aber ein 50er oder 40er Vorbau macht von der Geometrie her deutlich mehr Sinn.
> zu 2) Für kleine Hände optimal: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/reverse-youngstar-griffe-schwarz?number=sw25743.1
> zu 3) Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit den 26" light Schläuchen spart pro Laufrad ca. 230gr, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
> zu 4) Bei KU-Bikes gab es im Mai noch eine Narrow-Wide-Kurbel mit 140mm Kurbellänge und 32 Zähnen für 50€, die wiegt nur 480gr und ist damit ca. 350gr leichter. Dazu braucht man aber ein neues Tretlager (115mm Breite), weil sonst das Kettenblatt am Rahmen schleift.
> Für knapp 100€ bekommt man ca. 800gr gespart, ist eigentlich ein guter Schnitt ;-)


0

Wenn wir Pech haben, hat es sich eh schon ausgeträumt. 
Orbea hat heute Mails mit den Kidsbikes 2021 verschickt und das Team-Disc ist von der Homepage verschwunden ?


----------



## Schnegge (10. September 2020)

Henne32 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link für ein NW-Kettenblatt für die original Kurbeln?


Habe das hier mit 30 Zähne in Gold verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19irme80 (11. September 2020)

Moin,
da hier viele Vatis gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren... schaut genau hin wenn euer Kind über einen groben Schotterweg heizt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Vorderrad mit kurzem Vorbau bei weitem nicht so sicher am Boden bleibt wie mit dem original VB.
Ich hab wieder zurückgebaut.


----------



## joglo (11. September 2020)

19irme80 schrieb:


> Moin,
> da hier viele Vatis gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren... schaut genau hin wenn euer Kind über einen groben Schotterweg heizt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Vorderrad mit kurzem Vorbau bei weitem nicht so sicher am Boden bleibt wie mit dem original VB.
> Ich hab wieder zurückgebaut.


Ist nicht überraschend, und hat natürlich auch nichts mit dem speziellen Bike zu tun.

Kürzerer Vorbau (oder auch "nur" steilerer Vorbau) ->  Schwerpunktverlagerung = weniger Gewicht auf dem VR ->  schlechtere Traktion vorne, schlechtere Seitenführung, VR Entlastung am Berg und steilen Rampen
Zudem wird die Lenkung auch direkter, nervöser.

Auf der anderer Seite steht der Komfortgewinn von der entspannteren und mehr aufrechten Sitzposition ausgeht und meistens ist damit auch die Übersicht und Sicherheitsgefühl für den Biker besser. Zudem gibts weniger Angst vorm Überschlagen bei steilen Abfahrten. 
Auch zuviel Gewicht am VR kann sich störend auswirken. Wer mal im weichen Schotter bergab um eine enge Kehre gefahren ist weiß was ich meine.

Nicht vergessen sollte man dass die meisten hier einen kürzeren Vorbau meistens in Kombination mit einem breiteren Lenker montieren oder gar mit Federgabel mit höherer Einbauhöhe. Auch solche Sachen haben Einfluss aufs Fahrverhalten (positiv und negativ).

Letztlich ist es halt ne Abwägungssache und einen extrem kürzeren Vorbau bei ansonsten unveränderten Bike würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## olsche (12. September 2020)

Meine kleine Tochter ist aktuell 1,28 und hat gut 8-10cm Sattelauszug, sollte also passen.


----------



## Garnex (23. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Weiß jemand, ob die Laufräder vom Kania Twentyfour an das MX24 passen? Könnte diesbezüglich trotz langer Suche nichts finden.

Grüße,
Lorenz


----------



## BeeBob77 (2. Oktober 2020)

Moin Moin,

mein Sohn möchte nun auch eine Federgabel an seinem Orbea MX 24 Team (2019er Modell).
Gibt es von Euch Empfehlungen mit vernünftigem P/L ?

Kommt gut ins Wochenende!


----------



## odolmann (2. Oktober 2020)

@BeeBob77 lies mal im Federgabel für Kinder Austauschthread dazu nach, dort gibt es Tipps für den Umbau gebrauchter Gabeln oder auch Erfahrungen neuer Modelle wie Spinner Grind Air, RST F1rst, Suntour etc.


----------



## scorpi11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hi, bin gerade am überlegen, womit das vorhandene MX20 Team ersetzt werden soll. Am MX24 Team stört mich die lange Kurbel (die zudem kein NW-Kettenblatt hat), der Schalthebel (den am MX20 Team konnte das Kind nicht bedienen, habe daher alles gegen SRAM 9-fach mit Gripshift ausgetauscht). Zusätzlich frage ich mich, ob angesichts der langen Kurbel das Tretlager nicht zu hoch sitzt. Kann dafür jemand Zahlen liefern? Also Tretlagerabsenkung, zur Not geht aber auch Tretlagerhöhe bei Erwähnung der Reifen.

Alternativ habe ich ein Pyro Twentyfour Small im Visier. Dort stört mich die nicht dem Preis angemessene antike Altus-Schaltung, müsste aber erst mal probieren wie das Kind damit klarkommt.

Oder man geht ganz in die Vollen, spart das Gebastel und nimmt ein Woom 5 Off oder gar Off Air.


----------



## Bikelovers (15. Oktober 2020)

scorpi11 schrieb:


> Hi, bin gerade am überlegen, womit das vorhandene MX20 Team ersetzt werden soll. Am MX24 Team stört mich die lange Kurbel (die zudem kein NW-Kettenblatt hat), der Schalthebel (den am MX20 Team konnte das Kind nicht bedienen, habe daher alles gegen SRAM 9-fach mit Gripshift ausgetauscht). Zusätzlich frage ich mich, ob angesichts der langen Kurbel das Tretlager nicht zu hoch sitzt. Kann dafür jemand Zahlen liefern? Also Tretlagerabsenkung, zur Not geht aber auch Tretlagerhöhe bei Erwähnung der Reifen.
> 
> Alternativ habe ich ein Pyro Twentyfour Small im Visier. Dort stört mich die nicht dem Preis angemessene antike Altus-Schaltung, müsste aber erst mal probieren wie das Kind damit klarkommt.
> 
> Oder man geht ganz in die Vollen, spart das Gebastel und nimmt ein Woom 5 Off oder gar Off Air.



Wir stehen derzeit vor einer ähnlichen Frage.
Wir kommen allerdings vom Woom4 und unsere Tochter hätte gerne etwas Geländetauglicheres.
Genau die von dir beschriebenen Punkte störten uns bei einer ersten Probefahrt mit dem Orbea massiv.
Wir wären nur mit Tuning beschäftigt gewesen.
Also wird es doch wieder Woom.

Denn das Thema mit der Altus hast zum Beispiel auch bei Naloo.
Bei Kubike muss man die teure Customize-Variante nehmen, wenn man nicht die einfache Schaltung haben möchte.


----------



## Schnegge (15. Oktober 2020)

scorpi11 schrieb:


> Hi, bin gerade am überlegen, womit das vorhandene MX20 Team ersetzt werden soll. Am MX24 Team stört mich die lange Kurbel (die zudem kein NW-Kettenblatt hat), der Schalthebel (den am MX20 Team konnte das Kind nicht bedienen, habe daher alles gegen SRAM 9-fach mit Gripshift ausgetauscht). Zusätzlich frage ich mich, ob angesichts der langen Kurbel das Tretlager nicht zu hoch sitzt. Kann dafür jemand Zahlen liefern? Also Tretlagerabsenkung, zur Not geht aber auch Tretlagerhöhe bei Erwähnung der Reifen.
> 
> Alternativ habe ich ein Pyro Twentyfour Small im Visier. Dort stört mich die nicht dem Preis angemessene antike Altus-Schaltung, müsste aber erst mal probieren wie das Kind damit klarkommt.
> 
> Oder man geht ganz in die Vollen, spart das Gebastel und nimmt ein Woom 5 Off oder gar Off Air.


Die Kurbeln sind bei den Orbeas wirklich zu lang. Bzgl. Tretlagerhöhe hatten wir aber am mx24 nie ein Problem. Die Geo war defintiv Geländetauglich. Die 2021er Modelle scheinen aber einen neuen Rahmen zu haben. Für die neuen steht die Tretlagerhöhe in der Geotabelle auf der Orbea-Homepage. Persönlich finde ich die neuen Laufeys von der Geometrie her sehr spannend. Aber auch dort sind die Kurbeln zu lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinT85 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, ich habe für das Orbea Team Disc 24" 2020 eine RST F1RST Air bestellt. Der Gabelschaft ist mit 260mm angeben.  Könnt ihr mir sagen ob der gekürzt werden muss? Aktuell kann ich leider nicht nachmessen.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja, muss er.


----------



## stefanolo (1. Januar 2021)

So, jetzt hab ich auch ein Orbea 24 revitalisiert. Kam mit bleischweren 12,7 kg inkl . Ständer und Schutzbleche zu uns. Mit überschaubarer Investition nunmehr auf 9,38kg. Ginge mit anderen Laufrädern, Lenkerzentrale und Sattelkombo sicher auf 8,5kg, ohne grössere Ambitionen macht das aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn (ca 300 Investition zusätzlich). Kleinteile von Ali, allerdings nicht alles an Aluschrauben verbaut was geplannt war - ist aber ok da ohnehin nur optische Aufmache (zB Bremsschrauben für sie Cantis - ware. 5mm zu lange). Gabel ist van Kanu und wurde poliert (elende Arbeit...), gab 1,4kg Einsparung, die Woom-Kurbel mit Titan-Innenlager nachmals so 550... Funktionell am wichtigsten für meine Seelenruhe war allerdings hinten passende Achsen einzubauen, die originallen waren viel zu kurz, Alurahmen verbiegen finde ich weniger toll. So, jetzt aber ein paar Bilder:


----------



## tjm_ (2. Januar 2021)

stefanolo schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich auch ein Orbea 24 revitalisiert. Kam mit bleischweren 12,7 kg inkl . Ständer und Schutzbleche zu uns. Mit überschaubarer Investition nunmehr auf 9,38kg. Ginge mit anderen Laufrädern, Lenkerzentrale und Sattelkombo sicher auf 8,5kg, ohne grössere Ambitionen macht das aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn (ca 300 Investition zusätzlich). Kleinteile von Ali, allerdings nicht alles an Aluschrauben verbaut was geplannt war - ist aber ok da ohnehin nur optische Aufmache (zB Bremsschrauben für sie Cantis - ware. 5mm zu lange). Gabel ist van Kanu und wurde poliert (elende Arbeit...), gab 1,4kg Einsparung, die Woom-Kurbel mit Titan-Innenlager nachmals so 550... Funktionell am wichtigsten für meine Seelenruhe war allerdings hinten passende Achsen einzubauen, die originallen waren viel zu kurz, Alurahmen verbiegen finde ich weniger toll. So, jetzt aber ein paar Bilder:


Sieht gut aus! Liefert Woom doch wieder ohne zickig zu sein Ersatzteile an Endkunden oder wie bist du an die Kurbel gekommen?

t.


----------



## stefanolo (2. Januar 2021)

Hi, war nach Anfrage beim Kundenservice kein Problem. Hab ja ohnehin 2 davon hier (Wooms). Gewicht und Preis ist Top finde ich, Kurbellänge auch ideal. Hab mit das nächstkleinere (kürzere eigentlich,Kurbellänge...)  auch gleich gekauft für einen 20“ Aufbau. Dürften aber Altbestände sein, die 2021er kommen mit NW Kettenblätter. Und VP Pedale. Die sind auch deshalb echt nirgends zu bekommen... Lg S


----------



## tjm_ (2. Januar 2021)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Hi, war nach Anfrage beim Kundenservice kein Problem. Hab ja ohnehin 2 davon hier (Wooms). Gewicht und Preis ist Top finde ich, Kurbellänge auch ideal. Hab mit das nächstkleinere (kürzere eigentlich,Kurbellänge...)  auch gleich gekauft für einen 20“ Aufbau. Dürften aber Altbestände sein, die 2021er kommen mit NW Kettenblätter. Und VP Pedale. Die sind auch deshalb echt nirgends zu bekommen... Lg S


Klingt gut, danke für die Infos. Welche Länge hast du verbaut und was wiegt die Kurbel denn (ich mag die jetzt nicht nur zum wiegen vom 20"-Rad abziehen...)? Und was hast du bezahlt?

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanolo (3. Januar 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Klingt gut, danke für die Infos. Welche Länge hast du verbaut und was wiegt die Kurbel denn (ich mag die jetzt nicht nur zum wiegen vom 20"-Rad abziehen...)? Und was hast du bezahlt?
> 
> t.


die am 24er ist glaub ich 135 lange. wiegt ziemlich genau 400g. die 110er die für das 20er geplant ist kommt auf 20g weniger. das passt! gezahlt für beide was ich mich erinnere 35.-. Lg S


----------



## stefanolo (3. Januar 2021)

sorry, 39.- hab nachgeschaut!


----------



## cosmos (5. Januar 2021)

Nochmal ein Update zu unserem MX24-Projekt. Ich hatte mich ja entschlossen, einen leichteren Laufradsatz zu verbauen und diesem selbst aufzubauen. Da Felgen dazu sind irgendwann gegen Ende August dann auch endlich geliefert worden. Da bei mir ziemlich viel los war, habe ich es erst jetzt geschafft, den Laufradsatz aufzubauen. Da es mein erster Versuch war, konnte ich das auch nicht mal eben so zwischendurch erledigen. Verbaut wurden ZTR Crest-Felgen mit 24L, Novatec Naben und Sapim Race-Speichen (D-Light gibt es nicht in der passenden Länge), Sapim Polyax-Nippel und Newmen Washer. Die Washer sollten unbedingt verbaut werden, da sonst der Felgenboden einreißen kann. Die Dinger sind wirklich am Limit konstruiert. Leider ist das ein ziemliches Gefummel. Die Washer passen so gerade eben in die Speichenlöcher. Zwei Stück sind mir in die Hohlkammer abgehauen. . Was ein Sch... Ansonsten ist die Crest wohl auch eine recht windige Felge. Keine Ahnung ob das für den Erstaufbau jetzt von Nachteil ist, aber am Ende war das Ergebnis für mich auf jeden Fall ok. Gewichtstechnisch bin ich bei 1314g gelandet. Finanziell gelohnt hat sich das aber jetzt nicht unbedingt. Bei VPace kriegst du einen Laufradsatz mit gleichem Gewicht für 299€ (sofern er denn lieferbar ist). Für die Teile habe ich insgesamt ca. 270€ ausgegeben. Aber ich wollte schon immer mal ein Laufrad bauen und das ist jetzt glücklicherweise auch erledigt.
Inklusive neuer (leichterer) Schläuche und Bremsscheiben habe ich nochmal über ein ganzes kg gespart. Inklusive Fidlock Base, Klingel und Pedalen wieg es jetzt 10,13kg. Das ist doch ordentlich. 


Wenn irgendwann mal der El-Niño von 66sick lieferbar sein sollte, knacken wir auch noch die 10kg. Am Innenlager ging noch was und die Bremsen könnten auch leichter und nicht zu vergessen die Federgabel, aber weitestgehend ist jetzt erstmal Schluss. Nach einigen hundert km und Flowtrail- und Bikepark-Besuchen (Åre-Bikepark) kann ich sagen, dass das Bike absolut klasse ist und jetzt wo es leichter ist, sicherlich nochmal ein ganzes Stück mehr und damit soll es auch gut sein.


----------



## affenmann1st (11. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Mich interessiert das orbea mx 24 für meine Tochter, sie wächst langsam aus ihrem 20" raus...
Gibt es bei dem Bike Unterschiede bzgl dem Gewicht bei den unterschiedlichen Modellen MX/dirt und Produktionsjahren.
Es geht mir um die Modelle ohne Federgabel.
Finde da online keine verlässlichen Informationen....


----------



## stefanolo (11. Januar 2021)

Heuer ist wohl ein neuer rausgekommen mit anderem
Gewicht, würde ich annehmen. Die davor erhältlichen sehen gleich aus, Gewicht war bei meinen (Rahmen) bei 1.800g inkl Steuersatz. Beim Team kannst ein paar Gramm abziehen für den Canti-Sockel. Anbauteile dürfen variieren.

LG Stefan


----------



## cosmos (11. Januar 2021)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mich interessiert das orbea mx 24 für meine Tochter, sie wächst langsam aus ihrem 20" raus...
> Gibt es bei dem Bike Unterschiede bzgl dem Gewicht bei den unterschiedlichen Modellen MX/dirt und Produktionsjahren.
> Es geht mir um die Modelle ohne Federgabel.
> Finde da online keine verlässlichen Informationen....


Unser Rahmen wog nackig 1588g. Die neueren MX sind scheinbar einfacher und günstiger gehalten. Z.B. ist bei den 24ern keine Disc mehr erhältlich und auch sonst von der Ausstattung her nicht wirklich dolle. Rahmengewicht leider auch keine Ahnung. Das Laufey geht dann eher Richtung Mountainbike. Leider auch da gewichtstechnisch keine Ahnung. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Rahmen, wie früher auch, eher leicht sind für die Preisklasse und dafür dann die Anbauteile schwer.


----------



## Karup (16. März 2021)

Servus Cosmos,

welcher Dropper Post ist das denn?

Danke


----------



## cosmos (17. März 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Servus Cosmos,
> 
> welcher Dropper Post ist das denn?
> 
> Danke


Kind Shock Lev in 27,2 mit 100mm Hub.


----------



## Bavaria089 (24. März 2021)

Jetzt bin ich auch im MX24 Team. Schön doppeldeutig. Sehr schöner nur leicht angemackter Zustand, 150€ ebayKA. Das bedeutet wunschgemäß 350€ Luft für mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Mods.
Es wird kein Schulfahrrad, dafür ist ein StVO-Gepäckkorb-Spezi-Hotrock vorhanden. Mit dem MX sollen dagegen die ersten Isartrails ausprobiert werden.
Die Kleine ist knapp 1.30 lang, fährt bisher ein sackschweres 20er Ghost mit gnadenloser Begeisterung. Das soll belohnt werden.




Ausgangsbasis

Soda-Teile die verbaut werden könnten:

FSA Carbon Flatbar
Avid Single Digit SL NOS oder
950er XTR V-Brakes
952er XTR Schaltwerk 9-fach oder
X0 9-Fach Schaltwerk mit Trigger
Titan Schnellspanner
26“XXLight Schläuche

Teile, die schon bestellt sind:

Rocket Ron 2.1
Niedriges FSA Steuersatzoberteil

Leichte Teile die ich noch brauche:
LRS V-Brake 
Pedale ohne Pins
Kurze Kurbel
Kurzer Vorbau

Ich habe den thread gelesen, danke nochmal für die tollen detaillierten Beiträge.
Meine Budgetplanung steht und fällt jetzt mit dem LRS, der von Federleicht beispielsweise wiegt zwar nix, frisst aber fast das ganze Budget auf. Und gerade die Kurbel geht halt gar nicht.

Hat irgendjemand einen guten Tip für eine sinnvolle 300€-LRS-Kurbel-Kombi?

VG


----------



## wayne777 (24. März 2021)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch im MX24 Team. Schön doppeldeutig. Sehr schöner nur leicht angemackter Zustand, 150€ ebayKA. Das bedeutet wunschgemäß 350€ Luft für mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Mods.
> Es wird kein Schulfahrrad, dafür ist ein StVO-Gepäckkorb-Spezi-Hotrock vorhanden. Mit dem MX sollen dagegen die ersten Isartrails ausprobiert werden.
> Die Kleine ist knapp 1.30 lang, fährt bisher ein sackschweres 20er Ghost mit gnadenloser Begeisterung. Das soll belohnt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1234453
> ...


Hi, ich habe einen von Gunsha (siehe meinen Eintrag dazu) verbaut und bin begeistert. Das meiste Gewicht war über den LRS von Gunsha (inkl. neuer Reifen und 26 light Schläuchen) wie auch der Kurbel von VPACE (momentan verkaufen sie keine Einzelteile, soweit ich gesehen habe) zu sparen. Danach wird es müssig und teuer. 
VG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cksl4sh (24. März 2021)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch im MX24 Team. Schön doppeldeutig. Sehr schöner nur leicht angemackter Zustand, 150€ ebayKA. Das bedeutet wunschgemäß 350€ Luft für mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Mods.
> Es wird kein Schulfahrrad, dafür ist ein StVO-Gepäckkorb-Spezi-Hotrock vorhanden. Mit dem MX sollen dagegen die ersten Isartrails ausprobiert werden.
> Die Kleine ist knapp 1.30 lang, fährt bisher ein sackschweres 20er Ghost mit gnadenloser Begeisterung. Das soll belohnt werden.
> 
> ...


Schwachpunkte beim MX 24 Team sind definitiv der Laufradsatz, die Bremsen und die Kurbelgarnitur (Gewicht, Länge und Q-Faktor). Das Acera Schaltwerk samt Schalter und Kassette fand ich beispielsweise völlig ok und das würde ich einfach weiter fahren.


----------



## langer_mtb (24. März 2021)

wayne777 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe einen von Gunsha (siehe meinen Eintrag dazu) verbaut und bin begeistert. Das meiste Gewicht war über den LRS von Gunsha (inkl. neuer Reifen und 26 light Schläuchen) wie auch der Kurbel von VPACE (momentan verkaufen sie keine Einzelteile, soweit ich gesehen habe) zu sparen. Danach wird es müssig und teuer.
> VG.


Gibt es den Gunsha LRS auch für Disc Brakes? Habe auf deren Webseite keine Info gefunden...


----------



## joglo (24. März 2021)

Gunsha 24 disc





						cyclocross-store.de
					

Erstklassige handgemachte Wettkampfbikes und handzentrierte Laufradsätze vom Profi




					www.cyclocross-store.de
				



1350g, aber leider genauso teuer
wie der Federleicht





						Federleicht 24" Disc - Federleicht Bike e.U.
					

Our lightweight, low cost 24 disc wheelset - a lightweight, high quality and rugged replacement for standard production wheelsets.




					www.federleicht-bike.com
				




VPace hatte noch vor ein paar Wochen LRS für 24 und 26 sehr günstig rausgehauen, ich glaube die gabs sogar mal für nur 150€, jetzt aber ausverkauft








						VPACE SL WTB Kinder Laufräder
					

Ein essentieller Bestandteil unserer Performance Kidsbikes sind unsere leichten Kinder Laufräder. Ein zuverlässiger Begleiter mit der WTB XC21 Felge mit geringer rotierender Masse und voller Tubeless Fähigkeit. Der perfekte Laufradsatz zum Nachrüsten für XC, Marathon und Trail zum attraktiven...




					www.vpace.de
				




Ich selber hatte mich vor drei Jahren für ne billige Alternative von Ali entschieden, gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr, ein Taok 248 disc mit 1.8Kg der bisher ohne Probleme gelaufen ist. Mit Zoll bei 120€





						Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!
					

Das ist das neue bike vom Sohnemann! 24 Zoll ist für einen fünfjährigen zwar schon etwas heftig, aber Scheinbar macht Hot Pepper ja zu und die hatten ein super Angebot. Finde es optisch auch echt super. Und die Technik stimmt bei dem Preis definitiv auch.  Unsere kleine Dame hat dann das 20 Zoll...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Bei Hr. Fischer von Pyro kann man aber auch immer mal nachfragen, in nicht Corona-Bike-Boom-Zeiten zumindest hat er einzelne LRS oder auch Kurbeln auf Anfrage verkauft und die waren preislich so ein guter Kompromiss (vgl. mit Federleicht...)


----------



## b4cksl4sh (24. März 2021)

Ich hatte für das MX 24 unseres Juniors einen Laufradsatz (Cantilever) bei Frog in UK bestellt. Allerdings noch vor dem Brexit. Der lag bei EUR 100,- und war innerhalb von zwei Tagen da.


----------



## Bavaria089 (24. März 2021)

Erst kommt alles anders - und dann als man sich denkt.

Das günstige Einstiegsbike mit leichtem Drang nach Höherem bekommt jetzt einen nagelneuen traumhaften individuell aufgebauten LRS mit 1268g, Leeze Sperrklinkenparty und Stan‘s Notubes hier aus den Verkaufsanzeigen. Vielen Dank an @Bremmel!
Damit ist der Finanz-Damm gebrochen und jetzt zu kleckern statt zu klotzen ist keine Alternative mehr. Nächster abgehakter Punkt ist die Bremsenfrage. Nix V-Brake, ich habe heute eine nagelneue Formula Cura besorgt, Negativbeschleunigung sollte nun überbordend vorhanden sein. Jetzt gehts erst mal weiter an die Kurbelfrage....


----------



## Bavaria089 (16. April 2021)

So, der LRS, die Kurbel, Carbon-Lenker/-Stütze, Schaltwerk und die Bremse lagen bereit...
Aber dann kam mir die Idee, die Kleine an der Entwicklung/Verbesserung ihres Bikes schrittweise teilhaben zu lassen, anstatt einfach ein fertiges Bike hinzustellen.
Sie hat jetzt schon sehr viel Spass, aber jetzt kommt dieses WE die kurze Kurbel und die Carbonara dran. Dann wird erst mal wieder gefahren.. und dann kommt der LRS!


----------



## prof.66 (21. April 2021)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand die Gabel des MX24 Disc gegen eine Carbongabel von ALI getauscht ? Mir geht es da um die Einbauhöhe, da die bei ALI ja immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.


----------



## langer_mtb (21. April 2021)

@Bavaria089 Kannst Du bitte nochmal die Teile-Liste zur Verfügung stellen? Mein Kleiner strampelt noch auf dem MX20 herum, muss schon mal die nächsten Schritte auf dem 24er planen  Danke!


----------



## Bavaria089 (21. April 2021)

Ja klar, Gewichte sind ca-Werte, ich habe sie zwar nebenbei gewogen, aber nicht dokumentiert.

Kania Kurbel 127mm, 50€, -200g

dafür notwendiges längeres 113er Innenlager, Titanachse, Ali/ebay, 35€, -100g

FOMTOR 104er 30Z-NW-Kettenblatt Amazon, 20€, -150g

Schwalbe 26“xxlight Schläuche 9€ und
Schwalbe 24“ Rocket Ron 23€, -400g

LRS, zum Beispiel Kania V-Brake, 1450g, 230€, -600g

Carbonlenker, -sattelstütze 27.2, Ali/ebayKA, 40€, -150g

Dann noch Kleinzeug wie Avid SD5 Bremse, Ali-Titan-Schnellspanner, Pedale, Stummelvorbau, leichter Sattel, x€, -400g

Runde 2kg Gewichtsersparnis sind damit drin, ich habe das Bike lieber in schön&gebraucht&günstig geholt und investiere erstmal in
1. passende Kurbellänge
2. leichten LRS
3. ordentliche Bremse
4. den Rest nach Lust und Laune

btw, ich baue dieses Jahr noch die 127er Kurbel dran und nächstes Jahr die 135er, daher keine teure DirectMount o.Ä.
Ich habe einen 1260g Leeze/Crest Disc LRS hier aus dem Forum (mit Höllen-Freilaufsound), daher gibts auch eine Cura oder Deore Scheibenbremse.
Die Kleine kommt mit den Acera-Triggern gut zurecht, der Optik und Papas streetcredibility zuliebe wird noch ein XTR 952 Schaltwerk integriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer_mtb (21. April 2021)

Danke! Der LRS ist natürlich der Knaller - weniger rotierende Massen! Kannst Du den Tubeless fahren?


----------



## Bavaria089 (27. April 2021)

Ja, der LRS und die Rons gehen tubeless. Das wäre die nächste Stufe, hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt...


----------



## cosmos (30. April 2021)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Ja, der LRS und die Rons gehen tubeless. Das wäre die nächste Stufe, hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt...


Bei mir labbern die 2,1 RR's auf der Crest nur rum. Da geht nix mit Tubeless. Möglicherweise gibts da aber auch eine gehörige Serienstreuung. Die 2,3er wären ganz offiziell TLE, aber bei deiner Gewichtsangabe kann es sich eigentlich nur um die 2,1er halten. Von daher: Hoffe, dass es klappt!


----------



## Bavaria089 (30. April 2021)

Nee 2.1, dann bleibe ich lieber gleich beim LightSchlauch und probier das gar nicht erst, danke!


----------



## Karup (9. Juli 2021)

Bis zu welcher Größe behaltet ihr das MX24 eigentlich?
Mein Sohn ist nun 148cm bei SL 68, überlege bald die originale Kurbel wieder zu verbauen und den originalen Vorbau und erst nächstes Jahr ein 27,5er zu holen.


----------



## tomm84 (9. Juli 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Größe behaltet ihr das MX24 eigentlich?
> Mein Sohn ist nun 148cm bei SL 68, überlege bald die originale Kurbel wieder zu verbauen und den originalen Vorbau und erst nächstes Jahr ein 27,5er zu holen.


Mein Sohn hat die gleiche Größe und wollen auch demnächst auf ein 27.5 er wechseln.

Am liebsten ein v pace max trail leider sehr teuer.

Das laufey wäre n Option ist aber bestimmt schwer und n 175 er kurbel verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 205torsten (10. Juli 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

hat jemand eventuell die Starrgabel des Orbea MX (disc Variante) mit einer Federgabel ersetzt und nun eine ungenutzte Starrgabel rumstehen?

Ich hätte großes Interesse an einer solchen Gabel (Farbe egal).
Über eine Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank!
Torsten


----------



## Schnegge (11. Juli 2021)

205torsten schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> hat jemand eventuell die Starrgabel des Orbea MX (disc Variante) mit einer Federgabel ersetzt und nun eine ungenutzte Starrgabel rumstehen?
> 
> ...


Habe eine ungenutzte im Keller. Gegen einen kleinen Obulus und Versandkostenübernahme würd' ich sie dir überlassen...


----------



## schwarzerRitter (13. Juli 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Größe behaltet ihr das MX24 eigentlich?
> Mein Sohn ist nun 148cm bei SL 68, überlege bald die originale Kurbel wieder zu verbauen und den originalen Vorbau und erst nächstes Jahr ein 27,5er zu holen.


Unsere Ältere ist das Orbea von 127-134cm Größe gefahren, Max26 dann bis ~142cm, 27,5 Cube Access 16 Zoll HT aber mit 26 Zoll LRS bis ca. 155cm. Heuer seit 159cm ein Sting Fully mit 16er Rahmen und 27,5er LRS.


----------



## Karup (13. Juli 2021)

Ah ja, gute Idee mit den 26er LRS, habe ein Fuji HT im Auge, ist aber ein 17", das reicht dann auch mit dem 26er wohl noch nicht.
Egal, anderes Thema, das Orbea MX24 hat jedenfalls asap ausgedient, war ein cooles Rad


----------



## maece78 (18. Juli 2021)

Ich möchte die Gabel am MX 24 ersetzen. Meine Tochter ist viel zu leicht um die Federgabel auch nur leicht zu bewegen. Das mach so jeinen Sinn. Was meint ihr zu diesen Gabeln? Gemäss Orbea Homepage ist die Gabellänge  418mm.



			https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002179014833.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.1005002179014833&
		




			https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32843987259.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.32843987259&
		


Die 26er ist leicht zu lang, die 24 leicht zu kurz


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. Juli 2021)

Die erstere haben hier schon einige verbaut , ich würde zur kürzeren greifen, meiner Meinung nach ist das verträglicher für die GEO.


----------



## maece78 (18. Juli 2021)

Die erste ist aber die längere. Du würdest also die 2te nehmen? Sorry, ich frage lieber nochmals nach.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. Juli 2021)

Ich dachte die erste wäre die toseek in 24 und 26 und zweite eine ganz andere.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. Juli 2021)

Von der zweiten habe ich noch gar nichts gehört, mir war nur die Toseek schön öfter aufgefallen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. Juli 2021)

Warte mal noch ein paar Tage, da kommt bestimmt noch Input zu den Gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maece78 (18. Juli 2021)

Ok, mach ich mal. Ist nicht einfach eine 24" zu finden. 26" gibt es deutlich mehr Auswahl.


----------



## maece78 (19. Juli 2021)

Habe noch etwas weiter gesucht und gefunden, dass die verbaute Federgabel eine Länge von 432mm hat. Mit 20% SAG wären es noch 412mm. Von da her würden wohl beide gehen.


----------



## Sb2021 (19. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen, hat jemand von euch gute Komponenten, die ihr verkauft um das Orbea MX 24 Team meines Sohnes etwas zu tunen? Eventuell verkauft ihr ja euer Orbea und baut dafür wieder die Originalteile an oder ihr habt einen Tipp für mich, wo ich welche leichteren Komponenten gerade günstig her bekomme (am besten gleich mit Link). Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und mein Sohn und ich freuen uns, wenn wir etwas zum Umbauen herbekommen. Wer weiß was, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Binem (19. Juli 2021)

Sb2021 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, hat jemand von euch gute Komponenten, die ihr verkauft um das Orbea MX 24 Team meines Sohnes etwas zu tunen? Eventuell verkauft ihr ja euer Orbea und baut dafür wieder die Originalteile an oder ihr habt einen Tipp für mich, wo ich welche leichteren Komponenten gerade günstig her bekomme (am besten gleich mit Link). Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und mein Sohn und ich freuen uns, wenn wir etwas zum Umbauen herbekommen. Wer weiß was, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


was möchtest du denn tunen und wie ist dein Budget?
Im Grunde kann man alles tunen, dh. Sattelstützen Lenker, Gaben durch Carbon ersetzen,

Schaltung auf etwas hochwertigeres umstellen wird aktuell schwierig , da keine Komponenten verfügbar sind egal zu welchen Preis. 
Das gleiche gilt für Kurbeln.


----------



## Sb2021 (19. Juli 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> was möchtest du denn tunen und wie ist dein Budget?
> Im Grunde kann man alles tunen, dh. Sattelstützen Lenker, Gaben durch Carbon ersetzen,
> 
> Schaltung auf etwas hochwertigeres umstellen wird aktuell schwierig , da keine Komponenten verfügbar sind egal zu welchen Preis.
> Das gleiche gilt für Kurbeln.


Hallo Binem, danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung. Wollte noch max. 200 Euro investieren in alles was das Rad leichter macht, z.B. leichterer Laufradsatz, kürzere Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Sattel oder auch Lenker und Vorbau. Welche Idee hast du, was würdest du mit dem Budget als erstes ersetzen? Welche Quellen würdest du nutzen?


----------



## Karup (19. Juli 2021)

Reifen Rocket Ron - 35€ je Reifen zu den original verbauten und jeweils ~120g Ersparnis
Schläuche - 10€ je Schlauch und jeweils ~ 50g
Schnellspanner - 10€ - 30g/Spanner
Kurbel - "Meine" verbaute Kurbel brachte 380g! Ersparnis
Vorbau - 15€ - 10g
Lenker Carbon 25€ - 80g?

Laufradsatz hatte ich damals nur welche zu einem für mich nicht passenden Preis gefunden.
Bin dann von 12,3kg auf 11,4kg gekommen (MX24 Team Disc)


----------



## stefanolo (20. Juli 2021)

Kurbel und Laufradsatz bringt am meisten, ja. Kurbel ist dabei am günstigsten €/g (inkl Innenlager)


----------



## joglo (20. Juli 2021)

bevor man mit dem Tuning anfängt sollte man sich in der Tat immer Gedanken zu Gewichtsersparnis und Kosten zu machen, idealerweise eben einen "€ Investment / g Gewichtsersparnis"-Faktor berechnen.

Dann einfach entweder nach gewünschter Ersparnis bzw. max. Budget vorgehen  

Bei ein paar Sachen spielt natürlich auch der Wunsch nach einer optischen Verbesserung mit rein, oder wie leider zu oft ist auch die Ergonomie von manchen Komponenten (wie die oft zu langen Kurbeln) mies, oder der Einsatzbereich (Reifen usw.) passt nicht, dann hat sowas Vorrang.

Aber auch mit viel optischen Tuning oder Teilen die nur ein paar Gramm sparen kann man schnell viel Kohle verbrennen (Versandkosten usw. nicht vergessen). Deshalb vlt. lieber eben die großen Brocken wie Reifen oder kompletten LRS usw. zuerst angehen.


----------



## Karup (20. Juli 2021)

Kurbel! und ggf. Vorbau (kürzer) sind bei Kindern um 130-135cm meist Pflicht und noch recht günstig.
Reifen + leichter Schlauch machen auch kein großes Loch in den Geldbeutel.

LRS kommt da schon viel teurer und da würde ich den originalen LRS aufheben und später wieder umrüsten und den leichten LRS wieder verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toubstar (16. August 2021)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Ja klar, Gewichte sind ca-Werte, ich habe sie zwar nebenbei gewogen, aber nicht dokumentiert.
> 
> Kania Kurbel 127mm, 50€, -200g
> 
> ...


Hallo und Servus,

ich hätte Frage zum Innenlager beim MX24.
Ich bau grad auch ein Bike mehr oder weniger fast komplett neu auf und Rätsel grad mit der Kurbel.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch auf die Kania Kurbel setzen ...



			https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-20-zoller/tretkurbel-rotor-bcd-104-einfach/143?number=rotor135%200,42%20kg&c=16
		


Wenn ich das Lager tausche, ist hier zwingend ein Lager mit 113mm Achslänge notwendig oder würde auch ein 110mm gehen? 
Habt ihr eine Empfehulg für ein Innenlager wo ich nochmal was einsparen kann ?

Danke vorab und Gruß!


----------



## cosmos (17. August 2021)

Die verlinkte Kurbel ist nicht mehr erhältlich. Ein kürzeres Lager kann man probieren, wenn man es rumliegen hat. Kaufen würde ich es nicht. Sind zwar nur 1,5mm und es sollte kein Problem sein. Da der Q-Faktor bei Kinderkurbeln aber möglichst klein gehalten wird, könnte es schon knapp werden (wobei die Kettenstreben am Orbea jetzt auch nicht wirklich ausladend sind). Kettenlinie wäre dann auch nicht mehr optimal, aber das sollte verkraftbar sein. Warum kaufst du nicht gleich die hier: Kurbel mit Innenlager Da ist das Innenlager gleich dabei. Mein Sohn hat die auch. Ist wirklich gut und später wird die einfach wieder verkauft. Der Verlust durch Mehrpreis sollte sich da in Grenzen halten.


----------



## langer_mtb (17. August 2021)

Cosmos - dein Link verweist auch auf die nicht erhältliche Kurbel. Meintest du eine andere?


----------



## cosmos (17. August 2021)

langer_mtb schrieb:


> Cosmos - dein Link verweist auch auf die nicht erhältliche Kurbel. Meintest du eine andere?


Komisch... keine Ahnung, warum der Link nicht geht. Suche mal bei Kaniabike "Kurbel Direct Mount". Da steht "Versand ab dem 31.8. Sollte also lieferbar sein.


----------



## stefanolo (17. August 2021)

ich habe beim Junior ein 110mm Innenlager und eine Whoom Kurbel verbaut, funktioniert top im 1x Setup.


----------



## langer_mtb (17. August 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Komisch... keine Ahnung, warum der Link nicht geht. Suche mal bei Kaniabike "Kurbel Direct Mount". Da steht "Versand ab dem 31.8. Sollte also lieferbar sein.


Dann ist es diese "Kurbel Direct Mount".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (17. August 2021)

langer_mtb schrieb:


> Dann ist es diese "Kurbel Direct Mount".


Genau!


----------



## Toubstar (18. August 2021)

Danke für eure Infos!
Die Direct Mount Kurbel kenne ich auch, war mir nur eigentlich zu teuer.
Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass dann unsere Kleinste das Bike später übernimmt und auch noch eine Zeit damit fährt, ist es gut investiert und Wiederverkauf ist sicherlich dann auch noch gut.
Die 4-Kant Kurbel ist auch noch erhältlich, wird nur auch erst Ende August versendet.
@stefanolo: Rein aus Interesse. Hast du direkt bei Woom angefragt oder bist du anderweitig an die Kurbel gekommen.

Noch eine andere Frage:
Was fahrt ihr für  Kurbellängen?
Unsere Große ist aktuell 121 cm groß, am sinnigsten ist natürllich aktuell die 127mm aber ich denke auch dran dass sie wächst ...


----------



## stefanolo (18. August 2021)

Hi @Toubstar ich habe einfach ein Mail an den Support geschrieben, man bekommt auf Nachfrage relativ viel - auch was im Shop nicht gelistet ist, solange vorhanden

Ich habe jeweils eine für 20" und 24"gekauft und mit 110mm CN Ti-Innenlager kombiniert, funktioniert gut und ist leicht.


----------



## cosmos (18. August 2021)

Toubstar schrieb:


> Danke für eure Infos!
> Die Direct Mount Kurbel kenne ich auch, war mir nur eigentlich zu teuer.
> Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass dann unsere Kleinste das Bike später übernimmt und auch noch eine Zeit damit fährt, ist es gut investiert und Wiederverkauf ist sicherlich dann auch noch gut.
> Die 4-Kant Kurbel ist auch noch erhältlich, wird nur auch erst Ende August versendet.
> ...


127 wäre für mich die richtige Größe. Als Faustformel hatte ich immer Körpergröße/10 = Kurbellänge. Mittlerweile fahre ich persönlich aber auch etwas kürzere Kurbeln. Das ist bei Kindern gar kein Problem. Bis ca. 135cm kannst du die locker benutzen. Da kann man dann auf die 140er wechseln. Mein Kleinster ist jetzt 132cm groß und die 127er Kurbeln sind noch voll ok. Wenn man sieht, dass manche Kinder in dem Alter und mit der Größe 152er oder noch längere Kurbeln fahren, ist das wirklich überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## ik23 (18. August 2021)

Toubstar schrieb:


> ie 4-Kant Kurbel ist auch noch erhältlich, wird nur auch erst Ende August versendet.


Hi, das stand bei meiner Bestellung auch da, aber die Kurbel wurde doch gleich am nächsten Tag verschickt.


----------



## brodiebiker (28. August 2021)

Unser Bastibike 2.0  ist fertig   Als Basis diente ein Orbea MX 24.













						Das Bastibike 2.0  (24") - ein Orbea MX 24 Customaufbau
					

Hallo zusammen, nachdem uns der Aufbau des ersten Bastibikes (20") im letzten Jahr so viel Spaß gemacht und mein Sohn größentechnisch einen ordentlichen Schuss gemacht hat, haben wir im Sommer spontan ein total abgerocktes Orbea MX 24 über ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Mehr als der Rahmen ist...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## stefanolo (28. August 2021)

Mit Martha SL? Nice….!


----------



## brodiebiker (28. August 2021)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Mit Martha SL? Nice….!


Die hatte ich schon vergessen und beim Frühjahrsputz zufällig wieder gefunden ;-)


----------



## stefanolo (28. August 2021)

Schön das sie ohne Adaptergemurkse dranpasst, schaut spitze aus das Rad!


----------



## philfei (17. September 2021)

Servus in die Runde! Ich habe gestern ein Orbea MX 24 XC gebraucht erstanden und lasse mich nun von den zahlreichen Umbaumaßnahmen inspierieren! Ich werde sicher hier mit der ein oder anderen Fragen kommen und meinen Fortschritt posten.

Die verbaute Suntour ist einfach nur schwer und an die China-Carbongabeln traue ich mich (noch) nicht dran. Hat jemand eine Orbea MX 24 Team Alugabel abzugeben?Falls ja, freue ich mich über eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (17. September 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde! Ich habe gestern ein Orbea MX 24 XC gebraucht erstanden und lasse mich nun von den zahlreichen Umbaumaßnahmen inspierieren! Ich werde sicher hier mit der ein oder anderen Fragen kommen und meinen Fortschritt posten.
> 
> Die verbaute Suntour ist einfach nur schwer und an die China-Carbongabeln traue ich mich (noch) nicht dran. Hat jemand eine Orbea MX 24 Team Alugabel abzugeben?Falls ja, freue ich mich über eine PN


Hi, Glückwunsch zum MX 24. Ist eine gute Basis zum pimpen. Die Federgabel ist nicht so pralle - Schwer, Stahlfeder, die sich schwer anpassen lässt und Reibungsdämpfung. Wär bei mir auch als erstes raus. Wird aber nicht so einfach sein, eine passende zu finden (Einbaulänge beachten), die auch noch Cantisockel hat. Für unsere 26er habe ich schon zwei Mosso-Gabeln verbaut. Die gibts auch mit Sockel. Habe aber k.A. ob es die auch in 24" gibt. Ansonsten: Falls du eine passende China-Carbon-Gabel hast, kann man die ruhig probieren. Da unsere Kids (i.d.R ;-) ja ziemlich leicht sind, zumindest viel leichter als wir Erwachsenen, ist China-Carbon unkritisch. Die können das grundsätzlich auch. Mein Großer bringt mittlerweile knapp 60kg auf die Waage und kriegt durchaus auch schon was kaputt, dem bau ich keine Ali-Carbon-Teil ans Bike, aber unser kleiner fährt mit seinen 30kg auch problemlos seinen Carbon-Lenker vom Chinesen im Bike-Park, superkrass fährt der ohnehin noch nicht. Hier braucht man sich zumindest im Kinderbereich keine Sorgen machen m.M.n.


----------



## philfei (17. September 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Hi, Glückwunsch zum MX 24. Ist eine gute Basis zum pimpen. Die Federgabel ist nicht so pralle - Schwer, Stahlfeder, die sich schwer anpassen lässt und Reibungsdämpfung. Wär bei mir auch als erstes raus. Wird aber nicht so einfach sein, eine passende zu finden (Einbaulänge beachten), die auch noch Cantisockel hat. Für unsere 26er habe ich schon zwei Mosso-Gabeln verbaut. Die gibts auch mit Sockel. Habe aber k.A. ob es die auch in 24" gibt. Ansonsten: Falls du eine passende China-Carbon-Gabel hast, kann man die ruhig probieren. Da unsere Kids (i.d.R ;-) ja ziemlich leicht sind, zumindest viel leichter als wir Erwachsenen, ist China-Carbon unkritisch. Die können das grundsätzlich auch. Mein Großer bringt mittlerweile knapp 60kg auf die Waage und kriegt durchaus auch schon was kaputt, dem bau ich keine Ali-Carbon-Teil ans Bike, aber unser kleiner fährt mit seinen 30kg auch problemlos seinen Carbon-Lenker vom Chinesen im Bike-Park, superkrass fährt der ohnehin noch nicht. Hier braucht man sich zumindest im Kinderbereich keine Sorgen machen m.M.n.


Danke für die Tipps. Bei dem Fahrtprofil und der Qualität der Federgabel werde ich bei 24'' auf die Federung verzichten. Ich beobachte auch, dass hier viele mit den China-Carbon-Teile gute Erfahrungen machen. HIer würde ich zunächst mit der Sattelstüze beginne. Für Lenker und Gabel fehlt mir noch der "Mut". Für mich wäre es am praktischsten, wenn ich eine Original Alugabel finden würde, da weiß ich, dass es passt. Mal schauen, was es am Ende wird und was noch alles kommt. So ein Umbau wird ja meist anders als geplant und im Zweifel immer teuerer ;-)


----------



## Binem (17. September 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Bei dem Fahrtprofil und der Qualität der Federgabel werde ich bei 24'' auf die Federung verzichten. Ich beobachte auch, dass hier viele mit den China-Carbon-Teile gute Erfahrungen machen. HIer würde ich zunächst mit der Sattelstüze beginne. Für Lenker und Gabel fehlt mir noch der "Mut". Für mich wäre es am praktischsten, wenn ich eine Original Alugabel finden würde, da weiß ich, dass es passt. Mal schauen, was es am Ende wird und was noch alles kommt. So ein Umbau wird ja meist anders als geplant und im Zweifel immer teuerer ;-)


Bei Puky kann man die 24er Gabel vom eightshot und cyce bzw LS bestellen. Um die 50€ wurde im Forum berichtet. Oder hierher habe ich meine fürs Specialized hotrock 24.



			https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-24-zoller/24-kania-gabel-v/disc-brake-lackiert/229?number=kaniafork24gre%200,70%20kg


----------



## stefanolo (17. September 2021)

24” Alugabeln gibt um 50€, rund 1,3kg Gewichtsreduktion


----------



## philfei (17. September 2021)

Noch eine (naive) Frage in die Runde. Ich habe gesehen, dass die Maße der verbauten Innelager am MX 24 sehr unterschiedlich sind, von 113 (Kania) bis 122mm (z.B. Titan Innelager aus China). Was genau beeinflußt das Maß? Liegt es an der Kurbel oder gibt es einfach den Spielraum?


----------



## cosmos (17. September 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Noch eine (naive) Frage in die Runde. Ich habe gesehen, dass die Maße der verbauten Innelager am MX 24 sehr unterschiedlich sind, von 113 (Kania) bis 122mm (z.B. Titan Innelager aus China). Was genau beeinflußt das Maß? Liegt es an der Kurbel oder gibt es einfach den Spielraum?


Das Maß gibt die Kurbel vor. Dann hat man auf jeden Fall eine korrekte Kettenlinie und den vom Hersteller vorgesehenen Q-Faktor. Ein bisschen Spielraum hat man, aber man muss schon aufpassen, dass die Kurbelarme nicht an den Kettenstreben schleifen oder die Kettenlinie total aus der Reihe ist.


----------



## philfei (1. Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend in die Runde!

Die letzten Tage waren recht produktiv und ich habe diverse Teile erhalten und auch schon verbaut. Das Gewicht ist insbesondere durch den Tausch der Gabel deutlich gefallen. Ich warte aber noch auf ein paar mehr Teile (es gab bei der Kurbel leider eine falsche Lieferung), daher warte ich noch mit meinem Posting zum Umbau. 

Heute bräuchte ich euren Rat zur Gabel. Ich habe die Federgabel (2 KG!!!) gegen eine Alugabel (665gr!!!) von USer sb2021 getauscht. Der Einbau war soweit okay und wird auch noch in den nächsten Tagen gekürzt werden. Bis dann ist sie erstmal mit Spacern versehen. Zu meiner Fragen: die Gabel hat unten eine Lücke, aber sie kein Spiel. Ist das "nur" Optik oder sollte ich dort einen anderen Ring befestigen?










VIelen Dank schonmal für eure hilfreichen Tipps!


----------



## cosmos (1. Oktober 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde!
> 
> Die letzten Tage waren recht produktiv und ich habe diverse Teile erhalten und auch schon verbaut. Das Gewicht ist insbesondere durch den Tausch der Gabel deutlich gefallen. Ich warte aber noch auf ein paar mehr Teile (es gab bei der Kurbel leider eine falsche Lieferung), daher warte ich noch mit meinem Posting zum Umbau.
> 
> ...


Sicher, dass du den korrekten (=alten von der Federgabel) Gabelkonus verwendest? Sieht wirklich seltsam aus…


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Oktober 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du den korrekten (=alten von der Federgabel) Gabelkonus verwendest? Sieht wirklich seltsam aus…


Ich würde aus der Ferne auch tippen, das der Gabelkonus falsch ist, weil er vielleicht auf der starren Gabel vorhanden war und der Tausch vergessen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philfei (1. Oktober 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ich würde aus der Ferne auch tippen, das der Gabelkonus falsch ist, weil er vielleicht auf der starren Gabel vorhanden war und der Tausch vergessen wurde?


Das wird es sein. Ich ging davon aus, dass die identisch sein würden. Danke an euch beide!


----------



## philfei (2. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen,

der Gabelkonus der alten Gabel ging leicht ab. Der Gablekonus der neuen Gabel bringt mich zur Verzweiflung. Das DIng bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. Der Messertrick klappt nicht. Die Hammermethode auch nicht. Ich kann noch nciht mal sagen, ob es zwei RInge oder nur einer ist. Tipps?


----------



## Kwietsch (2. Oktober 2021)

Gewalt wäre eine Methode. Du brauchst den ja nicht mehr.

Runterkloppen oder mit Dremel anritzen und dann mit Meißel sprengen.

Dem Hammer hat sich bisher noch nie einer widersetzen können.


----------



## philfei (2. Oktober 2021)

Mit großer Freude kann ich verkünden, dass die Methode Gewalt dann doch funktioniert hat! Danke Kwietsch für die moralische Unterstützung.


----------



## philfei (25. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle, die mir hier Inspiration und Unterstützung gegeben haben. Heute würde ich gerne einen Zwischenstand zum Umbau geben. Leider gab es bei der Kurbel Lieferschwierigkeiten, sodass der Umbau noch nicht abgeschlossen ist - falls ein Umbau jemals abgeschlossen sein kann.

Zur Historie: Nach einem Orbea MX 20 Team habe ich ein gebrauchtes Orbea MX 24 XC gekauft und diverse Teile ausgetauscht.

Ausgangsbasis:




Von einem Ausgangsgewicht von 11,8 KG war natürlich klar, dass abgespeckt werden muss. Getauscht wurden zunächst die Gabel, Reifen, Vorbau und Pedale. Damit ist das Gewicht auf unter 10 KG „gerutscht“. Mit den neuen und kürzen Kurbel wird das Rad sicher noch leichter und auch kindgerechter.


AltNeuProduktMarke/ModellGewicht in grMarke/ModellGewichtPreis in EURQuelleDifferenz GewichtGabelFedergabel Suntour2.068​Alugabel Orbea665​20​MTB News Forum1.403ReifenKenda Drahtreifen1.454​Schwalbe Rocket Ron860​35,8​Hibike.de594VorbauOrbea 70 mm130​Red Cycling130​16,99​Fahrrad.de-PedaleOrbea Kunststoff293​Litepro229​18,99​Ebay.de6491,78​2.061

So sieht das Rad aktuell aus. Die Gabel wird wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig gekürzt.





To be continued...


----------



## philfei (2. November 2021)

Guten Abend!

Der Umbau geht weiter. Ich habe heute die kürzere und leichtere Kurbel verbaut - Mirinda 32Z 127mm. Im nächten Schritt würde ich gerne das Innenlager tauschen. Daher meine Frage in die Profis: welches Maß ist das richtige. Für mich sieht es aus, als ob ich eine kürzers Innenlager bräuchte. Wie/wo messen ich das korrekt nach? In der Tabell findet ihr ein Update der Preise und Gewichtsersparnis, sowie Fotos der neuen Kurbeln. Vielen Dank schonmal für Tipps und/oder Links.


AltNeuProduktMarke/ModellGewicht in grMarke/ModellGewichtPreis in EURQuelleDifferenz GewichtGabelFedergabel Suntour2068​Alugabel Orbea665​20​MTB News Forum1.403ReifenKenda Drahtreifen1454​Schwalbe Rocket Ron860​35,8​Hibike.de594VorbauOrbea 70 mm130​Red Cycling130​16,99​Fahrrad.de-PedaleOrbea Kunststoff293​Litepro229​18,99​Ebay.de64KurbelOrbea 150mm645​Mirinda 32Z 127mm463​32,76​Ebay.de182124,54​2.243

Links:





Rechts:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (2. November 2021)

Kettenlinie vorher und nachher?
Wie sah die alte Kurbel aus? Gekröpft oder etwas gerader?

Du hast hier neben der Kurbellänge nochmal 2 Maße, die Kettenlinie, die minimal variabel sein kann ohne große Probleme zu machen, aber auch nicht im Zentimeterbereich. Die hängt jetzt von der Achslänge ab. Ebenso der Q Faktor, der aber auch durch die Kröpfung der Arme beeinflusst ist.

So auf den ersten Blick sieht es nach etwas viel Luft zu den Kettenstreben aus, aber ich kenne das Rad nicht.

Gibts noch Bilder von vorher oder kannst Du die alte Kurbel nochmal anschschrauben? Dann Kettenlinie messen und Q Faktor.

Idealerweise kannst Du die Kettenlinie beibehalten, und der Q Faktor sinkt oder bleibt wenigstens gleich.


----------



## philfei (2. November 2021)

Danke! Das mache ich morgen.


----------



## Ivenl (5. November 2021)

Ich habe aus Mangel an Projekten gestern meinem Nachbarn sein Gästerad abgeschwatzt und einmal umgebaut.
Vorher:


Nachher:



Vorbau+ Lenker kcnc
Lightpro Pedale
Titan Schnellspanner
Günstiger Cube lrs+ tektro Bremsen ausm Forum
Alligator Windcutter Scheiben ( guter Ersatz für die ständig ausverkauften ashima)
Rocket Ron
Schwalbe xxlight Schläuche
Ready to Race Carbon Sattelstütze + ec90 Sattel 
11-fach xx1 mit 11-42 xt Kassette
Manitou skareb Federgabel mit 80mm Federweg bei 1350g
Liegt leider noch bei 10,1kg, wahrscheinlich muss die Kurbel echt noch getauscht werden.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. November 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe aus Mangel an Projekten gestern meinem Nachbarn sein Gästerad abgeschwatzt und einmal umgebaut.
> Vorher:Anhang anzeigen 1367299
> Nachher:
> Anhang anzeigen 1367301
> ...


Diese Gabel interessiert mich.
Was muss man auslegen und was umbauen Ggf?


----------



## philfei (5. November 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe aus Mangel an Projekten gestern meinem Nachbarn sein Gästerad abgeschwatzt und einmal umgebaut.
> Vorher:Anhang anzeigen 1367299
> Nachher:
> Anhang anzeigen 1367301
> ...



"Aus Mangel an Projekten" gefällt mir! Sieht gut aus - könntest du zu den Teilen noch ein paar Bezugsquellen und Preise nennen? Ich finde das immer sehr hilfreich. Besonders interessieren würden mich die Titan Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze und Laufräder!

An welche Kurbeln und ggf. Innenlager denkst du?

Bei mir verzögert sich Weiterbau gerade leider etwas....


----------



## Ivenl (5. November 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Diese Gabel interessiert mich.
> Was muss man auslegen und was umbauen Ggf?


Du musst quasi nichts umbauen, außer der unteren Schale des Steuersatzes.
Die Gabel kostet so gut wie Nichts 60-100€








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Hoisdorf  finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Wir haben vorher die Rst und die Spinner gehabt und beide sind deutlich härter.


----------



## Ivenl (5. November 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> "Aus Mangel an Projekten" gefällt mir! Sieht gut aus - könntest du zu den Teilen noch ein paar Bezugsquellen und Preise nennen? Ich finde das immer sehr hilfreich. Besonders interessieren würden mich die Titan Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze und Laufräder!
> 
> An welche Kurbeln und ggf. Innenlager denkst du?
> 
> Bei mir verzögert sich Weiterbau gerade leider etwas....


Die Schnellspanner sind von Ali, da ändern sich die Preise ja immer ein bisschen kosten grob 8€. Die Sattelstütze ist Eigenmarke von Cube gibt's überall zu bestellen, ich würde aber eher ne ec90 über AliExpress bestellen, die ist günstiger und 30g leichter. Den Laufradsatz habe ich über's Forum bekommen, einfach immer mal im Verkaufs thread gucken. Ich kann meine Ali Links raussuchen, aber die sind Monate alt, gibt bestimmt bessere.








						31.94US $ 36% OFF|ELITA ONE Carbon Fiber Seat Post  Road/Mtb Bike Seatpost 130g UD Matte  27.2/31.6*350/400 mm bicycle parts|Bicycle Seat Post|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				











						25.0US $ |103/107/110/113/119mm Bicycle Middle Axle Titanium Bottom Brackets For Folding Bike Fixed Gear Mtb Road Bike Titanium Shaft - Bicycle Bottom Brackets - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				











						13.2US $ 23% OFF|Titanium Ti Skewer QR Mountain Bikes Quick Release Skewer lever MTB Bicycle Cycling Hub Road Bike Quick Release MTB parts|Skewers|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## philfei (25. November 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich habe heute endlich die Kurbeln getauscht und gemessen. Der Abstand zwischen Mitte des Sitzrohrs und der Kette liegt bei beiden Kurbeln 5 cm. Daher werde ich das Innenlager erstmal nicht tauschen. Mal schauen, wann das Wetter eine richtige Probefahrt zu lässt. Welchen Abstand habt ihr bei euch - Original und Umbauen?

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Agent00 (5. Dezember 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe aus Mangel an Projekten gestern meinem Nachbarn sein Gästerad abgeschwatzt und einmal umgebaut.
> Vorher:Anhang anzeigen 1367299
> Nachher:
> Anhang anzeigen 1367301
> ...



Kannst ja mal bei mir vorbeischauen, wenn du so gelangweilt bist! 

Loool


----------



## Ivenl (6. Dezember 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei mir vorbeischauen, wenn du so gelangweilt bist!
> 
> Loool


Nene, der nächste Rahmen ist in der Post und Währenddessen habe ich ein 20' orbea umgebaut 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlfahrer86 (2. Februar 2022)

Hi zusammen  ist zwar vielleicht ein bisschen off Topic,  aber wollte fragen ob aktuell jemand ein mx 24 disc oder v Brake evt sogar modifiziert demnächst verkaufen will ? Suche für meinen Sohn einen Ersatz für sein mx 20 Team disc was dann auch zu verkaufen wäre . Danke 

Mfg


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (2. Februar 2022)

radlfahrer86 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen  ist zwar vielleicht ein bisschen off Topic,  aber wollte fragen ob aktuell jemand ein mx 24 disc oder v Brake evt sogar modifiziert demnächst verkaufen will ? Suche für meinen Sohn einen Ersatz für sein mx 20 Team disc was dann auch zu verkaufen wäre . Danke
> 
> Mfg


Möchte ja noch nicht soviel gegenüber meinem Junior verraten. Jedoch wird in 2 bis 3 Monaten sein Bike frei. Sind gerade ein 26 Zoll Scott Scale rc600 am aufbauen. @radlfahrer86 es ist das rote mx24 von Seite 1 hier aus dem Chat. Falls Interesse schick einfach mal ein PM. Grüße


----------



## radlfahrer86 (3. Februar 2022)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Möchte ja noch nicht soviel gegenüber meinem Junior verraten. Jedoch wird in 2 bis 3 Monaten sein Bike frei. Sind gerade ein 26 Zoll Scott Scale rc600 am aufbauen. @radlfahrer86 es ist das rote mx24 von Seite 1 hier aus dem Chat. Falls Interesse schick einfach mal ein PM. Grüße


Wo würden wir uns denn da preislich so bewegen


----------



## schrubbe (6. Februar 2022)

Ich spiele jetzt auch mit


----------



## schrubbe (7. Februar 2022)

Die neuen Laufräder


----------



## stefanolo (7. Februar 2022)

schön! woher, wie schwer? (LR)


----------



## Hellracer (9. Februar 2022)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe aus Mangel an Projekten gestern meinem Nachbarn sein Gästerad abgeschwatzt und einmal umgebaut.
> Vorher:Anhang anzeigen 1367299
> Nachher:
> Anhang anzeigen 1367301
> ...


Ist die Skareb Gabel eine 24" Gabel? ich finde die im Netz nicht...


----------



## Ivenl (9. Februar 2022)

Hellracer schrieb:


> Ist die Skareb Gabel eine 24" Gabel? ich finde die im Netz nicht...


Ja, eine sehr alte 26', in 24' gibt's in Europa kaum Auswahl.


----------



## taroosan (13. Februar 2022)

Bin etwas OT, hoffe aber es passt trotzdem. Mir ist ein 24er Dirt über den Weg gelaufen. Wird jetzt aus Spaß etwas umgebaut - wahrscheinlich nur dünne Reifen, 9-fach mit ner 36er Kassette, andere Kurbel  - was halt so im Keller da ist. Wahrscheinlich Alltagsrad für Schule. 
Hat jemand das Gabelgewicht der Dirt Gabel für mich? Gerne auch eine komplette Teileliste.
Habe zwar diverse Teilelisten gefunden, bezog sich aber immer auf die Aluvariante.
Möchte möglichst erst planen und dann zerlegen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (20. Februar 2022)

Habe jetzt das Dirt etwas auseinander und mal eine Liste erstellt. Da ich mittlerweile diverse Bauteile für 20er und 24er  rumliegen habe komme ich aktuell ohne Mehrkosten um 1 kg runter. Erschreckend der Lenker. Aber das kenne ich bereits von anderen 24ern - wobei der Orbealenker jetzt mit Abstand mein schwerster originaler Lenker ist. Die Stahlgabel liegt bei 1380.
Erschrocken bin ich über die heutigen Preise - gegenüber meinen Radonumbau hat sich z.b. die Sunracekassette 11-42 von 2018 auf heute verdoppelt. Wollte ggf. noch eine leichte Stütze ordern um unter 10 zu kommen aber das macht aktuell wenig Sinn für mich.


----------



## Ivenl (20. Februar 2022)

Das Tretlager ist aus Beton, da kann man auch günstig fast 200g sparen


----------



## taroosan (20. Februar 2022)

Das Lager ist wahrscheinlich schon gewechselt - wirkt sehr neu und gefettet - liegt bei 290gr - mit 200gr Ersparnis wird's da eher schwierig


----------

